# The Official NFL 06/07 thread



## SERRAPYGO

With the pre-season games beggining this weekend, it's time for this thread to kickoff!







Talk your team's shyte right here!

With an entirely new coaching staff and a butt load of rookies, I honestly don't know what to expect from the Packers. But, I do know I want them to beat the over rated Bears twice this season. As a Packer fan, my worst nightmare is that Grossman goes down to an injury (and he probably will) and Brian Griese takes over. Picking up Griese is probably the smartest move the Bears have made at QB in 20 years! 
Watchout for the Packers defense if they stay healthy!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

*STEELERS!!*


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Go Patriots!!! ...







!


----------



## thePACK

Serrapygo said:


> With the pre-season games beggining this weekend, it's time for this thread to kickoff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk your team's shyte right here!
> 
> With an entirely new coaching staff and a butt load of rookies, I honestly don't know what to expect from the Packers. But, I do know I want them to beat the over rated Bears twice this season. As a Packer fan, my worst nightmare is that Grossman goes down to an injury (and he probably will) and Brian Griese takes over. Picking up Griese is probably the smartest move the Bears have made at QB in 20 years!
> Watchout for the Packers defense if they stay healthy!










..hush ..









greenbay..are you okay??..brett farve will throw more interceptions then td..once again ...which is sad..i always loved the gun slingers and he's literally the last of the breed..the only thing i can tell you that will come to truth is...that he will retire and another horrendous year.. thats the only thing that will come true for the packers this year...


----------



## sprfunk

Hmmmm
Who am I going for? Well now let me think... 
Lets just say we lost one player who was good in Steve Huchesen, but we have a guy who should be ready to play very very well in his place. We have improved on one of the best offences by getting a very fast reciver from Minnisota. So we should have a very deep reciving coar. Our offencive line imo is the best in the NFL and we have a running back in Alexander that can really exploit the D. Our coach is proven he can win. Our D is very good and is also going to be much better next year! The addition of a great rookie at Cornerback. New additions at linebacker are great! Ken Hamlen will be back after his head problem. And I think this will be the best Deffence Seattle will ever have had.

O yes you can expect Seattle to be an even better team this year, then the team that I bellive could have walked away with the whole thing last year if there had been better officiating (soar grapes, dont mind those, congrats steelers). So you can bet that the seahawks will be a wreckingball!!! LOOK OUT YOU FANS OF OTHER TEAMS, THIS COULD GET UGLY!

I have been a fan of the Sehawks since my brother and I watched them when I was 4 years old and this is my time to cheer for a winner! GO HAWKS!


----------



## Liquid

View attachment 115871

Considered less then a God, 
But more then any Men...

We'll Run Through Your O-Line Like Conan the Barbarian..
View attachment 115872
View attachment 115873
View attachment 115875


With Mental Powers And a 6th Sense..
View attachment 115876
View attachment 115877


That can Raise any Dead Crowd IntoagoldenTowel Spinning Audience...
View attachment 115878


HOHFF! HOUFF!! HOUFF! HOUFF!!
View attachment 115879


----------



## xxjunior76xx




----------



## KINGofKINGS

Serrapygo said:


> With the pre-season games beggining this weekend, it's time for this thread to kickoff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk your team's shyte right here!
> 
> With an entirely new coaching staff and a butt load of rookies, I honestly don't know what to expect from the Packers. But, I do know I want them to beat the over rated Bears twice this season. As a Packer fan, my worst nightmare is that Grossman goes down to an injury (and he probably will) and Brian Griese takes over. Picking up Griese is probably the smartest move the Bears have made at QB in 20 years!
> Watchout for the Packers defense if they stay healthy!


How in the hell are the bears overrated? if anything they are underrated! and theyre gonna tear through the north easy! it starts on the 10th when theyre gonna rip up favre and the peckers!!!


----------



## acestro

I'm nervous/excited about the Saints. So much potential, but who knows what'll happen? And the emotion of a post-Katrina Superdome... just wow...

This has to be one of the most looked-forward-to seasons for me.


----------



## ESPMike

After seeing some preseason action I have more confident then ever in the Eagles. The receivers are young, but look awesome and are doing a great job against other teams first team defenses. McNabb is back to true form, his accuracy looks to be back and he proved he has his mobility back after all the injuries of last year in the game Thursday night. Our backs are gonna be a force of young guys that noone will expect to do the kind of damage they can. Westbrook is always there and going great, but we have 2 really promising young guys in Ryan Moats and Reno Mahe that look to be good backups to Westbrook, particularly Moats, he is incredible, especially for a second year man in a west coast offense.

Denfensively we're back on top of our game after losing Corey Simon last year. Our secondary is fresh and injury free, and we might have 2 or 3 of our backs being pro bowlers again this year. We still have the Ave Murderer in the middle, the best middle linebacker in football, and our line might be young, but solid. We still have Jevon Kearse at end, which says alot, we added on Darren Howard on the other side and now we have our Rookie Broderick Bunkley and second year man Mike Patterson inside which is a great looking pass rush. Those four are going to create an incredible pass rush, and with Trott stopping the run in the middle for us we should be back as one of the top defenses in the league again this year. Plus David Akers made a 55yarder in a game already...so i dont think that will be a problem in 06 like it was last year with him going down the second game of the season.









Were injury free and ready to kick ass this year after taking a season off.


----------



## acestro

I do think the Eagles will be alright.

T.O. Shmee. O.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ESPMike said:


> After seeing some preseason action I have more confident then ever in the Eagles. The receivers are young, but look awesome and are doing a great job against other teams first team defenses. McNabb is back to true form, his accuracy looks to be back and he proved he has his mobility back after all the injuries of last year in the game Thursday night. Our backs are gonna be a force of young guys that noone will expect to do the kind of damage they can. Westbrook is always there and going great, but we have 2 really promising young guys in Ryan Moats and Reno Mahe that look to be good backups to Westbrook, particularly Moats, he is incredible, especially for a second year man in a west coast offense.
> 
> Denfensively we're back on top of our game after losing Corey Simon last year. Our secondary is fresh and injury free, and we might have 2 or 3 of our backs being pro bowlers again this year. We still have the Ave Murderer in the middle, the best middle linebacker in football, and our line might be young, but solid. We still have Jevon Kearse at end, which says alot, we added on Darren Howard on the other side and now we have our Rookie Broderick Bunkley and second year man Mike Patterson inside which is a great looking pass rush. Those four are going to create an incredible pass rush, and with Trott stopping the run in the middle for us we should be back as one of the top defenses in the league again this year. Plus David Akers made a 55yarder in a game already...so i dont think that will be a problem in 06 like it was last year with him going down the second game of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were injury free and ready to kick ass this year after taking a season off.


My turn:
Chicago will be coming into this season with a scary D! and I mean scary! Bringing EVERYONE back from last year... another year in a young system... and adding young depth through the draft--- i Love how even the experts knocked chicago for drafting defense... everyone will see why we took D... if you want to stay on the top thats how you do it- just keep drafting young defensive talent--- chi should finish as the top d in the league again as they are better than last year!

on offense we have already improved by getting orton off the field, yes i appreciated what he did for the team... BUT the bottom line is that he was the lowest rated passer in the league and we won in spite of him instead of because of him... Rex has shown great promise if he can stay on the field, if not we have probably the best backup in the league in griese... Cedric benson is gonna have a breakout year if he can stay on the field--- you combine him with thomas jones and you have 2 very good backs... and then there is adrian peterson- make that three very good backs! the moose will be loose and should have a much better second year in chi town--- i can hear it already... MOOSE MOOSE MOOSE!

our special teams as far as punt returns was absolutely pathetic last year- not this year... we drafted a fellow named devin hester who it sounds like should turn into one of the more exciting return men in the league... just as long as he catches the damn ball we will be much ahead of where we were last year with wade

The coaching staff is in place... after this year riveria(d coordinater) will have a head job- im a fan of lovie and ron rivera should have a much better time as o coordinator with a descent qb in there....

Its def NFC Championship or a waste of a season for the Chicago bears this year- Along with seattle and carolina... with dallas, philly, and washington as also contenders


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> With the pre-season games beggining this weekend, it's time for this thread to kickoff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk your team's shyte right here!
> 
> With an entirely new coaching staff and a butt load of rookies, I honestly don't know what to expect from the Packers. But, I do know I want them to beat the over rated Bears twice this season. As a Packer fan, my worst nightmare is that Grossman goes down to an injury (and he probably will) and Brian Griese takes over. Picking up Griese is probably the smartest move the Bears have made at QB in 20 years!
> Watchout for the Packers defense if they stay healthy!


How in the hell are the bears overrated? if anything they are underrated! and theyre gonna tear through the north easy! it starts on the 10th when theyre gonna rip up favre and the peckers!!!
[/quote]
Because they are so freakin' lop sided! They manage to win in spite of their 3 stooges offense. But, like I siad, Greise should help that and/or Grossman if the "glassman" actually stays healthy!











> How in the hell are the bears overrated? if anything they are underrated!


I love this... All Bears fans rejoicing the second coming of the '85 Bears. Don't think sooooo!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

the bears offense will be much improved this year(obviously)... I really think and hope Cedric Benson will have a great year, the guy can run the ball!! chi took it in 86, gb took it in 96, now its 06- guess whos turn it is? hey, when you have the best d in the league as they do your always gonna have a chance! just look at trent dilweed and the ravens--- or the bucanneers--- it can happen


----------



## muskielover1

it was never a three stooges offense last year...the running game was superb.it was QB problems only.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> the bears offense will be much improved this year(obviously)... I really think and hope Cedric Benson will have a great year, the guy can run the ball!! chi took it in 86, gb took it in 96, now its 06- guess whos turn it is? hey, when you have the best d in the league as they do your always gonna have a chance! just look at trent dilweed and the ravens--- or the bucanneers--- it can happen


Yup, I agree with everything you've siad here. But, I'm surrounded by Bears fans at work. I feel like a cornered rat!

And to this day...I still can't fathom Trent Dilfer with a SB ring!


----------



## bigboi

Tell ya what im not a bears fan but that defense is seriously ridculous if they would have had one offense threat last year it might have been a different story. Cmon the defense probaly scored more then the offense yeah they are going to be felt this year!


----------



## mashunter18

Go titans.......









ONly good thing for us this year, will be to see how pacman improves, he should make some noise this year, get some good attention.

Curious to see if Vince Young starts this year, or lendale white. Im hoping we do something, I still consider this a rebuild year.

Also curious to see how my second team the browns do this year. Same thing kind of rebuilding.

You guys better not overlook the lions this year......














I dont know, everyone looks sort of good in the off season..........

Dont forget the fantasy league, if you havnt joined yet

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=127955


----------



## sprfunk

Liquid said:


> View attachment 115871
> 
> Considered less then a God,
> But more then any Men...
> 
> We'll Run Through Your O-Line Like Conan the Barbarian..
> View attachment 115872
> View attachment 115873
> View attachment 115875
> 
> 
> With Mental Powers  And a 6th Sense..
> View attachment 115876
> View attachment 115877
> 
> 
> That can Raise any Dead Crowd IntoagoldenTowel Spinning Audience...
> View attachment 115878
> 
> 
> HOHFF! HOUFF!! HOUFF! HOUFF!!
> View attachment 115879


And they pay the refs beter then anyone. lol
na they are a good team, Actully they are my second fav.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

bigboi said:


> Tell ya what im not a bears fan but that defense is seriously ridculous if they would have had one offense threat last year it might have been a different story. Cmon the defense probaly scored more then the offense yeah they are going to be felt this year!


our secondary was exposed in the playoffs against carolina... namely charles tillman-- the secondary will be stout this year through the draft and free agent signings... theres actually so much depth their that rasheed davis is gonna try his hand at wr- lookin good to!


----------



## acestro

My second favorite team is the Lions (I'm originally from Michigan)

Yeah, the Saints and the Lions....

and you wonder why I like the NBA so much (Go Pistons and Bulls!!!!)


----------



## Liquid

sprfunk said:


> View attachment 115871
> 
> Considered less then a God,
> But more then any Men...
> 
> We'll Run Through Your O-Line Like Conan the Barbarian..
> View attachment 115872
> View attachment 115873
> View attachment 115875
> 
> 
> With Mental Powers And a 6th Sense..
> View attachment 115876
> View attachment 115877
> 
> 
> That can Raise any Dead Crowd IntoagoldenTowel Spinning Audience...
> View attachment 115878
> 
> 
> HOHFF! HOUFF!! HOUFF! HOUFF!!
> View attachment 115879


And they pay the refs beter then anyone. lol
na they are a good team, Actully they are my second fav.
[/quote]








keep telling yourself thats what happened, im hopeing rothlisburger fully recovered that f*cking idiot, i switched over to directv and got the nfl ticket so i dont miss a game


----------



## PygoFanatic

acestro said:


> My second favorite team is the Lions (I'm originally from Michigan)
> 
> Yeah, the Saints and the Lions....
> 
> and you wonder why I like the NBA so much (Go Pistons and Bulls!!!!):laugh:


Acestro!! I knew it!! The only word in that post I dont quite understand is "Saints".

Tom


----------



## sprfunk

:laugh: keep telling yourself thats what happened, im hopeing rothlisburger fully recovered that f*cking idiot, i switched over to directv and got the nfl ticket so i dont miss a game








[/quote]

Keep telling yourself it didnt. Lol. You know we were wronged. You know. You know. Its not good when all broadcasters talk about how poor the oficiating was and are still talking about it. And not seattle stations, look at espn or anyother station, and when they talk about superbowl xl they can help but say somthing about how horrible the officials were. But in history the hawks will just be rememberd as the looser and that all good. Good game. wish it went another way but hey, thats football.


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> My second favorite team is the Lions (I'm originally from Michigan)
> 
> Yeah, the Saints and the Lions....
> 
> and you wonder why I like the NBA so much (Go Pistons and Bulls!!!!):laugh:


Acestro!! I knew it!! The only word in that post I dont quite understand is "Saints".

Tom
[/quote]








So, you mean I should say 'Aints







Reggie looked alright last night.... A nice collision with Pacman Jones too!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

View attachment 115986


LOOK OUT!


----------



## Liquid

sprfunk said:


> :laugh: keep telling yourself thats what happened, im hopeing rothlisburger fully recovered that f*cking idiot, i switched over to directv and got the nfl ticket so i dont miss a game


Keep telling yourself it didnt. Lol. You know we were wronged. You know. You know. Its not good when all broadcasters talk about how poor the oficiating was and are still talking about it. And not seattle stations, look at espn or anyother station, and when they talk about superbowl xl they can help but say somthing about how horrible the officials were. But in history the hawks will just be rememberd as the looser and that all good. Good game. wish it went another way but hey, thats football.
[/quote]

i would admit it if it was true, but after watching a complete recap on inside the nfl in slow mode, seatle had ran out of excuses, every call was good only call that wasnt was the low tackle which didnt make a diffrence anyway..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> i switched over to directv and got the nfl ticket so i dont miss a game


Hey, umm, if someone don't show for a game, remember your friend Dippy


----------



## Liquid

DiPpY eGgS said:


> i switched over to directv and got the nfl ticket so i dont miss a game
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, umm, if someone don't show for a game, remember your friend Dippy
Click to expand...









yeah i almost nutted on myself when i found this out, couldnt pass it up, every home and away game..not a bad deal total choice high def package with free dvr so i can record when im not home $109. 3 rooms plus 2 more rooms for free through the modem


----------



## mashunter18

acestro said:


> My second favorite team is the Lions (I'm originally from Michigan)
> 
> Yeah, *the Saints *and the Lions....
> 
> and you wonder why I like the NBA so much (Go Pistons and Bulls!!!!):laugh:


How about my boy pacman welcoming Reggie bush to the nfl

Click me........... http://x5.freeshare.us/118fs273062.gif


----------



## MR.FREEZ

go RAIDERS!!!!!!!!

against vikings tonight , man we got alot of

penalties already geezz


----------



## ruger345

ESPMike said:


> go RAIDERS!!!!!!!!
> 
> against vikings tonight , man we got alot of
> 
> penalties already geezz


The raiders will be the worst team in the NFL. Art Shell is out dated.







Randy Moss is a has been.


----------



## PygoFanatic

ESPMike...I Love Ryan Moats. It makes me sick to my stomach everytime somebody says their weakness is running the football. If Moats is your backup, you have a good running back core.

Game...I keep forgetting that the Bears got Hester in the draft. That makes me sad. I would have loved for the Lions to draft him. I was waiting all day for him to go...and it took a LOT longer than I would have thought. Hes a rangy DB, a special teams wizard, and he CAN play on offense as well. The Lions could have used a player like that.

I still think the jury is out on PacMan. Could end up being a scrub. Thats what Im leaning towards more at this point. Hes a headache off the field and a sissy on the field. I hope Vince and Lendale get some major PT this season, just to mix things up in Nashville.

Tom


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Dippy, if you don't have the NFL package you are missing out big time. I have one to travel with just in case someone don't have direct tv when i go over there house on sunday.










That's great, and a great idea.. wait a miute..














-I don't have it..


----------



## ESPMike

PygoFanatic said:


> ESPMike...I Love Ryan Moats. It makes me sick to my stomach everytime somebody says their weakness is running the football. If Moats is your backup, you have a good running back core.


The eagles are getting knocked on bc they have "no depth" at running back. The way i see it, Westbrook is a top back any way you look at it. Moats lays very similar to Westbrook Which helps him fit well into the offense. They are both good at going up the middle, and they have the help of one of the best o-lines in football. They can slo catch the ball really well and are sharp off tackle. Behind them we have Reno Mahe. Up the middle he isnt much, but his cuts when running to the outside are great and he's a suitable 3rd string guy. I think our backfield is fine despite what the "experts" think.


----------



## geo1085

ESPMike said:


> After seeing some preseason action I have more confident then ever in the Eagles. The receivers are young, but look awesome and are doing a great job against other teams first team defenses. McNabb is back to true form, his accuracy looks to be back and he proved he has his mobility back after all the injuries of last year in the game Thursday night. Our backs are gonna be a force of young guys that noone will expect to do the kind of damage they can. Westbrook is always there and going great, but we have 2 really promising young guys in Ryan Moats and Reno Mahe that look to be good backups to Westbrook, particularly Moats, he is incredible, especially for a second year man in a west coast offense.
> 
> Denfensively we're back on top of our game after losing Corey Simon last year. Our secondary is fresh and injury free, and we might have 2 or 3 of our backs being pro bowlers again this year. We still have the Ave Murderer in the middle, the best middle linebacker in football, and our line might be young, but solid. We still have Jevon Kearse at end, which says alot, we added on Darren Howard on the other side and now we have our Rookie Broderick Bunkley and second year man Mike Patterson inside which is a great looking pass rush. Those four are going to create an incredible pass rush, and with Trott stopping the run in the middle for us we should be back as one of the top defenses in the league again this year. Plus David Akers made a 55yarder in a game already...so i dont think that will be a problem in 06 like it was last year with him going down the second game of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were injury free and ready to kick ass this year after taking a season off.


LETS GO BIRDS!!!

E A G L E S....EAGLES

BIRDS BABY


----------



## KINGofKINGS

PygoFanatic said:


> ESPMike...I Love Ryan Moats. It makes me sick to my stomach everytime somebody says their weakness is running the football. If Moats is your backup, you have a good running back core.
> 
> Game...I keep forgetting that the Bears got Hester in the draft. That makes me sad. I would have loved for the Lions to draft him. I was waiting all day for him to go...and it took a LOT longer than I would have thought. Hes a rangy DB, a special teams wizard, and he CAN play on offense as well. The Lions could have used a player like that.
> 
> I still think the jury is out on PacMan. Could end up being a scrub. Thats what Im leaning towards more at this point. Hes a headache off the field and a sissy on the field. I hope Vince and Lendale get some major PT this season, just to mix things up in Nashville.
> 
> Tom


Thats funny you mention hester tom- i got to watch the bears fri night game against sf yesterday afternoon on the nfl network and he was a def positive comin out of the first preaseason game... had 2 big kick returns... he should help majorly this year! another multi task guy to watch for is rashied davis... could up being our no 2 reciever- hes also showin major skills... the key is just gonna be to stay healthy as the injury bug is ALREADY taking its course for this team


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Looks like #10 Chad Pennington is doing pretty good considering his career almost ended last year with his injury.

Sucks that they lost to TB.

*Quick Fantasy Football question to all Fantasy players. I need opinions on the following picks (wouldbe picks) for my fantasy team....*
@ QB:

1. Eli Manning
2. Drew Brees
3. Steve McNair
4. Trent Green

@ RB:

1. Tiki Barber
2. Willie Parker
3. Cadillac Williams
4. Clinton Portis

@ WR:

1. Steve Smith
2. Marvin Harrison
3. Plexico Burress
4. Chad Johnson
5. Reggie Wayne
6. Hines Ward
7. Rod Smith
8. Jeremy Shockey
9. Larry Fitzgerald

...thats all the choices/selections Im thinking about drafting. Theres no preference orders for WR though. What do you all think?


----------



## Liquid

giants are looking good, or maybe the chiefs just suck :laugh:

f*cking eli








View attachment 116565


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Liquid said:


> giants are looking good, or maybe the chiefs just suck :laugh:
> 
> f*cking eli :laugh:
> View attachment 116565


%40 Giants look good, %60 Cheifs suck!

Giants certainly aren't the biggest turd in the NFL though. Local radio here in Milwaukee is making the Packers to be the NFL shitslop! No O-line, God help us!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The funny thing is... Martin is from Pittsburgh lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Since I wont be around this year to watch my NY Jets do an overhaul, Im going to state the following:

*NY GIANTS HAVE HARSH-ROUGH SCHEDULE*

thus

*NY GIANTS WILL TAKE WILDCARD BERTH*

then

*NY GIANTS WILL PROCEED TO PLAYOFF FINALS*


----------



## Liquid

a viking fans!! you ready for an ass beating??


----------



## plecsarebetta

Got the beer and big screen tv already to go for Steelers football


----------



## Liquid

they need to put this smith guy in full time







what a hit..


----------



## ESPMike

Haha Steelers didnt do so well tonight did they.









On a side note, I had the displeasure of meeting the owner of the Steelers tonight, Dan Rooney. What an unbelievable asshole. Ive met several NFL owners in my days, most of which are VERY nice to talk to. For example, as much as I hate the Cowboys, Jerry Jones is an extremely nice man. But Rooney was a real jerk.

Made it feel extra nice to kick their asses tonight.


----------



## Liquid

ESPMike said:


> Haha Steelers didnt do so well tonight did they.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I had the displeasure of meeting the owner of the Steelers tonight, Dan Rooney. What an unbelievable asshole. Ive met several NFL owners in my days, most of which are VERY nice to talk to. For example, as much as I hate the Cowboys, Jerry Jones is an extremely nice man. But Rooney was a real jerk.
> 
> Made it feel extra nice to kick their asses tonight.


dude thats all secondary, we're just filling some shoes that need to be filled before it counts, i look at this game and we're right where we need to be if not better, you think our defence was good last year







you havent seen sh*t yet,







all this was, was a sacrificial game which in my opinion made the eagles look like crap, the eagles are less of a threat then they were last year







...my words<</mark em..

btw how the f*ck is rooney a jerk, the mans like 105 years old, hes done nothing but give give give his whole life and you pop your head up out of nowhere and call him an asshole /uppercuts ESPMike,
and how in the world did a scorned/jaded eagles fan get close enough to my rooney /calls for more security..


----------



## PygoFanatic

/thinks prayer in Liquids sig is cool as hell

/tries to think of something half as cool for Lions

/can come up with nothing

The Lions are going to be terrible again this year. Charles Rogers is about to get cut, Mike Williams is about to get cut...what a joke. All because they arent great practice players. We are about to cut a couple first round pics, one with only a year under his belt....and all because of how they practice. Mike Williams didnt set foot on the field yesterday, which disgusts me. We need gamers...not practice players. Note to all fans of other teams...when Rogers and Williams get cut, write your team's GM and tell him you want these guys on your squad. Trust me, they will make an impact anywhere other than here...

Tom


----------



## ESPMike

Liquid said:


> Haha Steelers didnt do so well tonight did they.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I had the displeasure of meeting the owner of the Steelers tonight, Dan Rooney. What an unbelievable asshole. Ive met several NFL owners in my days, most of which are VERY nice to talk to. For example, as much as I hate the Cowboys, Jerry Jones is an extremely nice man. But Rooney was a real jerk.
> 
> Made it feel extra nice to kick their asses tonight.


dude thats all secondary, we're just filling some shoes that need to be filled before it counts, i look at this game and we're right where we need to be if not better, you think our defence was good last year :laugh: you havent seen sh*t yet,







all this was, was a sacrificial game which in my opinion made the eagles look like crap, the eagles are less of a threat then they were last year :laugh: ...my words<</mark em..

btw how the f*ck is rooney a jerk, the mans like 105 years old, hes done nothing but give give give his whole life and you pop your head up out of nowhere and call him an asshole /uppercuts ESPMike,
and how in the world did a scorned/jaded eagles fan get close enough to my rooney /calls for more security..
[/quote]

Jaded Eagles fan?







Hardly. Actually I work for the Eagles in the Premium Services Division. Mr. Rooney was in one of our suites watching the game, and asked me to come to his suite to help him with something. I was doing the guy a favor, so "your rooney" (not gonna go there) was the one being inappropriate, and I'll make sure he knows it next time he decides to come to our stadium.

/uppercuts Rooney

/uppercuts Liquid for defending cranky old unappreciative geaser


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Steelers need to cut Staley


----------



## ESPMike

I hear the Eagles were interested in possibly getting him back to add to Westbrook and Moats. Not sure if I want him back or not though.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Take him, please.. he has done nothing for the last 2-3 years. If you want a big bench warmer, you guys will pick him up lol


----------



## ESPMike

Im not so sure I want him around. The only reason we would get him is to have a bench guy who could come in and plow through a pile for us every so often. We already have Westbrook and Moats who Id take over Staley any day of the week.


----------



## Liquid

ESPMike said:


> Haha Steelers didnt do so well tonight did they.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I had the displeasure of meeting the owner of the Steelers tonight, Dan Rooney. What an unbelievable asshole. Ive met several NFL owners in my days, most of which are VERY nice to talk to. For example, as much as I hate the Cowboys, Jerry Jones is an extremely nice man. But Rooney was a real jerk.
> 
> Made it feel extra nice to kick their asses tonight.


dude thats all secondary, we're just filling some shoes that need to be filled before it counts, i look at this game and we're right where we need to be if not better, you think our defence was good last year :laugh: you havent seen sh*t yet,:laugh: all this was, was a sacrificial game which in my opinion made the eagles look like crap, the eagles are less of a threat then they were last year :laugh: ...my words<</mark em..

btw how the f*ck is rooney a jerk, the mans like 105 years old, hes done nothing but give give give his whole life and you pop your head up out of nowhere and call him an asshole /uppercuts ESPMike,
and how in the world did a scorned/jaded eagles fan get close enough to my rooney /calls for more security..
[/quote]

Jaded Eagles fan?







Hardly. Actually I work for the Eagles in the Premium Services Division. Mr. Rooney was in one of our suites watching the game, and asked me to come to his suite to help him with something. I was doing the guy a favor, so "your rooney" (not gonna go there) was the one being inappropriate, and I'll make sure he knows it next time he decides to come to our stadium.

/uppercuts Rooney

/uppercuts Liquid for defending cranky old unappreciative geaser
[/quote]

/Does the cabbage patch and sings..J-J-J-Jaded..Jaded..Doo-Dooby Dooby Dooby, Doo Doo DooBee Dee Doo, DooBeeDoo














DooBeeDoo..


----------



## PygoFanatic

/would take Ryan Moats over 90% of running backs in league


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Did you all see how Palmer demolished GB last night? All I can say is "wow"

/points at GB fans and laughs
/cant stop laughing at GB
/stops laughing at GB
/feels sorry for Brett
/gets over it and continues laughing


----------



## PygoFanatic

No doubt PMarine...looks like the Lions can chalk up at least two wins this year...at home and at Green Bay, finally. We also need to get the "at Minnesota" monkey off our back before it gets too big. Thank God we ended our road losing streak against the Bears a couple years ago, bc it may be awhile before we ever win there again.


----------



## dwarfcat

This is the year of the colt


----------



## KINGofKINGS

wasnt last year the year? ^


----------



## PygoFanatic

LOL...thats what I was thinking...


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> No doubt PMarine...looks like the Lions can chalk up at least two wins this year...at home and at Green Bay, finally. We also need to get the "at Minnesota" monkey off our back before it gets too big. Thank God we ended our road losing streak against the Bears a couple years ago, bc it may be awhile before we ever win there again.


I can barely handle being a Saints fan AND being a Lions fan.









Being in the dirty south for a decade or so, I'm more of a Saints fan now. Nice choices huh?









/wonders what 'favor' ESPLMNOPMike was asked to do by dirty old man









/avoids future encounters with NFL owners


----------



## PygoFanatic

Well, you had Barry to pull you through some tough times in the D...get ready to re-live that experiene in NO. He wont win them any Super Bowls, but he sure will make games fun to watch from week to week and play to play. You shoulda moved to Seattle or Pittsburgh or something..

Tom


----------



## acestro

Yeah, I've thought about how unreal that comparison was. The O-line here looks like it's helping just as much as that old D-line. But there was never a 'Deuce McAllister' next to Barry...


----------



## pcrose

Rams


----------



## KINGofKINGS

It is officially "PACKER Week" for us bears fans... the excitement and anticipation is brewing! if things go like they are suppose to chi should go into lambeau and win... say... 27-6? i cant wait.... even tho its the first game the atmosphere at the stadium should be off the charts- takin my dads madden cruiser and gonna be tailgaiting allday


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> With the pre-season games beggining this weekend, it's time for this thread to kickoff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk your team's shyte right here!
> 
> With an entirely new coaching staff and a butt load of rookies, I honestly don't know what to expect from the Packers. But, I do know I want them to beat the over rated Bears twice this season. As a Packer fan, my worst nightmare is that Grossman goes down to an injury (and he probably will) and Brian Griese takes over. Picking up Griese is probably the smartest move the Bears have made at QB in 20 years!
> Watchout for the Packers defense if they stay healthy!


F the packers!

that is all.


----------



## Liquid

peyton verses peyton this sunday, f*ck em both but i got money on eli


----------



## KINGofKINGS

That wouldnt be because the steel curtain D fears peyton will ruin their back to back chances is it?^^


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> That wouldnt be because the steel curtain D fears peyton will ruin their back to back chances is it?^^










brace yourself..

like he did here..
View attachment 118718

dam that had to hurt..
View attachment 118719

or how bout here..
View attachment 118721

I heard there was a new ride at the Indianapolis state fair this year, and
its called the You just got ass raped by Palamalu ride, not for the faint hearted
from what i hear 
View attachment 118723









View attachment 118724


----------



## KINGofKINGS

haha settle down solid! i think its gonna be a different year this year--- anyways hows bout bears steelers in the super bowl?


----------



## acestro

KINGofKINGS said:


> haha settle down solid! i think its gonna be a different year this year--- anyways hows bout bears steelers in the super bowl?


I think that would be cool. But people might have the same complaints as when the Pistons and Spurs played.... but f*ck them!







Defense wins superbowls!

/puts Culpepper on reserve this week...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah ace but defense in the nfl is ALOT more fun than watching defense in the nba! imo anyways... who are you starting over culpepper?


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> haha settle down solid! i think its gonna be a different year this year--- anyways hows bout bears steelers in the super bowl?










actually that would be a solid game, what happened to the bears last year??


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> peyton verses peyton this sunday, f*ck em both but i got money on eli :laugh:


I agree. I'll take any bets stating that Eli will show up his big brother at home.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Liquid said:


> haha settle down solid! i think its gonna be a different year this year--- anyways hows bout bears steelers in the super bowl?


:laugh: actually that would be a solid game, what happened to the bears last year??
[/quote]

last year the bears decided to let steve smith run wild on them... it did show a lack of depth in our secondary which was fixed through free agent signings and the draft--- i dont think chi was a super bowl team last year... i do think if they stay somewhat healthy it isnt a streeeeeeeetch to say they can get there- not the favorites by any means but having the leagues best d puts you in place for a run- just ask T B and Baltimore of a few years back--- it should be fun


----------



## acestro

KINGofKINGS said:


> haha settle down solid! i think its gonna be a different year this year--- anyways hows bout bears steelers in the super bowl?


:laugh: actually that would be a solid game, what happened to the bears last year??
[/quote]

/tries to find stats on point per game for the Bears last year....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

... yeah thats a toss up- plummers playin @ st louis- denver have a good D? Im contemplating between Jake delhommey versus atlanta at home or marc bulg against that denver d at home- right now im startin delhommey but not for sure yet...

can someone tell me if jamal lewis is gonna start sunday?


----------



## acestro

I've heard Denver has a good D. I think the first couple weeks will tell...

You've got a toss up too. I just want to duck the Steeler defense for a week and get a look at Culpepper in a game at full speed.

Jamal.... I dont know what his deal is....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah my prob is i took 2 qb's that put up very similar numbers.... its gonna make for some tough desicions come sundays... your thinking with dante is good tho- hes gonna have a good year if healthy but im thinking he's gonna have a tough opener


----------



## ProdigalMarine

KINGofKINGS said:


> ... yeah thats a toss up- plummers playin @ st louis- denver have a good D? Im contemplating between Jake delhommey versus atlanta at home or marc bulg against that denver d at home- right now im startin delhommey but not for sure yet...
> 
> can someone tell me if jamal lewis is gonna start sunday?


Well with Steve Smith looking questionable with his double hammies, Keyshawn is looking to be the go-to guy, along with strong running game...i predict they'll play deshaun for a little bit but i have a feeling d'angelo williams is going to be their "star" rb

My dilemna is with Steve Smith and Hines-ketchup Ward; both are slightly injured, Ketchup Ward is a probable but I have Reggie and TJ Houshgoddamnhisnameislong as my probable starters. Sound funky?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah, i wanted to draft tj whos your momma("Championship"!) but the words out on him... not much of a sleeper anymore


----------



## psrotten

GO packers baby

well probably not but i still like em....lol


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> haha settle down solid! i think its gonna be a different year this year--- anyways hows bout bears steelers in the super bowl?


:laugh: actually that would be a solid game, what happened to the bears last year??
[/quote]

last year the bears decided to let steve smith run wild on them... it did show a lack of depth in our secondary which was fixed through free agent signings and the draft--- i dont think chi was a super bowl team last year... i do think if they stay somewhat healthy it isnt a streeeeeeeetch to say they can get there- not the favorites by any means but having the leagues best d puts you in place for a run- just ask T B and Baltimore of a few years back--- it should be fun
[/quote]

aahhh the one man band







, all they had to do is shut smith down and i think they would have made it..


----------



## Liquid

hey king, how long you been a bears fan?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

liq- i wasnt really sayin if they would have shut smith down they would have made it... i dont think they would have beat sea(but ya never know)- im just sayin smitty and his big play style killed chi in that game... been a bears fan for about 15-17 years- born and raised in wi... ol man was a bears fan, so obviously its his fault. otherwise id be rootin for the green and gold--- been some very rough years but ive watched through them catching most all the games


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> liq- i wasnt really sayin if they would have shut smith down they would have made it... i dont think they would have beat sea(but ya never know)- im just sayin smitty and his big play style killed chi in that game... been a bears fan for about 15-17 years- born and raised in wi... ol man was a bears fan, so obviously its his fault. otherwise id be rootin for the green and gold--- been some very rough years but ive watched through them catching most all the games


yeah but they would have had way more of a chance against seattle then carolina did, seattle shut smith down and carolina had absolutley nothing left, and with a defence like the bears have, i'd be one pissed off bears fan..i dont know now that i think about it, theres no reason why they should have lost that game..

..was wondering if you followed them back in the walter payton







refridgerator perry days love em or hate em, what a force they were back then..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

force yes! its a tragedy that they werent able to keep that group together.... unfortunetly i was like 5 when they won the superbowl so i wasnt exactly following at that time- but ive got all of it on film and have watched the super bowl and those playoff games more than a few times... oh and you have to have the super bowl shuffle dvd!


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> force yes! its a tragedy that they werent able to keep that group together.... unfortunetly i was like 5 when they won the superbowl so i wasnt exactly following at that time- but ive got all of it on film and have watched the super bowl and those playoff games more than a few times... oh and you have to have the super bowl shuffle dvd!










everybody i knew was a bears fan at that time, me i was still a steeler fan but a big fan of walter paytons







you could put him with any position and he would still be unbelievable


----------



## acestro

Ah, I was a huge fan of Walter. It still kills me that he didn't score a touchdown in the superbowl (but the Fridge did







). I grew up 2 hours from Chicago so I got to see a game there and saw just how big the fridge was. He was waving his arms to fire up the crowd. That blubber in his arms just shook in perpetual motion


----------



## Guest

Time for Survival football. Heres the deal. I choose three games every week that everyone must make a pick on. Everyone must have the picks into this thread before the game starts. To put it simply, you make the wrong choices, and end up with 1 or less wins, you're kicked off the island of football fantasy glory.

*This weeks picks:*

ATL vs Carolina

Indi vs NYG

Cinci vs KC

Players picks for this week (just post them in this thread):

DannyBoy17- Car/NYG/Cinci


----------



## ESPMike

Im in. Car/Ind/KC


----------



## REILLY

DA BEARS!!!!!

View attachment 118815


View attachment 118816


View attachment 118817


----------



## Liquid

im gonna go with.. 
carolina over atlanta
definatly giants over colts, i dont think the colts have it in them this year, especially the way the giants are playing.
and the bengals over kansas city, if anything only to boost there confidence :laugh: only to watch them get obliterated by my steelers..
last but not least the steelers over the dolphins tonight and most impotantly because both my kids are some how dolphin fans now







/wonders where he went wrong in life..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

reilly- you gonna be at the game sunday dude?


----------



## acestro

Will be more brief that Mr. Liquid

Car/NYG/Cinci


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Liquid said:


> im gonna go with..
> carolina over atlanta
> definatly giants over colts, i dont think the colts have it in them this year, especially the way the giants are playing.
> and the bengals over kansas city, if anything only to boost there confidence :laugh: only to watch them get obliterated by my steelers..
> last but not least the steelers over the dolphins tonight and most impotantly because both my kids are some how dolphin fans now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /wonders where he went wrong in life..












I blame the cute dolphin logo on their helmets. 
I mean if you were a kid and you saw a helmet with three stars versus a helmet with a football helmet wearing dolphin, who would you side with?

^points at Liquid and covers his school girl laugh with other hand

^remembers catholic school senior girls

^drools

I need the Steelers to do superbly because I have Willie STOMPING GROUNDS Parker and Hines KETCHUP STAIN Ward on my FF team. Charlie Batch better not f**k anything up!

^points at Charlie Batch on TV from comfort of his lawn chair


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i dont know about you guys but im just ready to see a game that means something!!! quid- i took your steelers over the phins tonight- bet my uncle a powerade on it(he owns a gas station)


----------



## PygoFanatic

What was the line? I cant wait for football...the time is dragging by soooooooooooo slowly...I like the 'Fins tonight only because Big Ben is out. I wanna see how Daunte's knee holds up.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Car/Ini/KC

Ya, I hope Batch proves he is a good back up tonight..can't wait for the Game


----------



## Liquid

ProdigalMarine said:


> im gonna go with..
> carolina over atlanta
> definatly giants over colts, i dont think the colts have it in them this year, especially the way the giants are playing.
> and the bengals over kansas city, if anything only to boost there confidence :laugh: only to watch them get obliterated by my steelers..
> last but not least the steelers over the dolphins tonight and most impotantly because both my kids are some how dolphin fans now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /wonders where he went wrong in life..


:laugh:

I blame the cute dolphin logo on their helmets. 
I mean if you were a kid and you saw a helmet with three stars versus a helmet with a football helmet wearing dolphin, who would you side with?

^points at Liquid and covers his school girl laugh with other hand

^remembers catholic school senior girls

^drools

I need the Steelers to do superbly because I have Willie STOMPING GROUNDS Parker and Hines KETCHUP STAIN Ward on my FF team. Charlie Batch better not f**k anything up!

^points at Charlie Batch on TV from comfort of his lawn chair
[/quote]

makes sense, would explain why theyre mariner fans







..

what the fucks wrong with ben now, i heard he was in the hospital again







..

/starts to wonder if ben is experimenting with crack

he better watch his ass, batch has a lot of potential..


----------



## Liquid

AAAAUUUUUUKK!! AAAUUUUKK!! AAAUUUUUUUUUUUUKK!!
now thats steeler football baby
View attachment 118873

:laugh: burger better watch his ass now, batch is looking reeaal good









btw: subtract 7 from miami, nobody knows what a f*cking pass interference is anymore..


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> That wouldnt be because the steel curtain D fears peyton will ruin their back to back chances is it?^^


:laugh: ask culpepper if the Steel curtain D fears anyone







.
btw one more commentator questions what Cowher is doing next year im going to kill a bunny rabbit.


----------



## acestro

/pats self on back for benching Culpepper this week...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> now thats steeler football baby













> /pats self on back for benching Culpepper this week...


sweet move.. I was starting to get embarrassed FOR him..


----------



## ProdigalMarine

f*cking Culpepper!

*^aims laser scope at middle of f**k-tards' head*

He was doing fine the first 3 qtrs, then he has to go and f**k it up in the 4th with his 3 sacks, 1 int and a int-td run...he basically gave up 15 fantasy points that I didnt want my opponent to have. Oh, not to mention that chambers is a f**king bitch too...why the f**k did he just decide to play in the 4th? Back to Cul*"i freak out under pressure"*pepper...what the f*ck was up with the short throws?

*^looks through hi-power 10x scope and begins sighting in on Culpeppers bulbous head*

Oh...and what the f*ck was up with that Heath Miller TD throw? Why didnt they challenge it and let Willie "I run fast" Parker run the ball in? I would've gotten 6 more fantasy points out of him if he did that. Technically, I would've gotten a total of 12pts for his "touchdown" runs but they opt'd to fumble the first goal-line run and not call that out of bounds H. Miller TD-catch. I could've gotten 18+ fantasy points out of Parker if he ran those two goaline TDs.

f*ck CULPEPPER

*^slowly squeezes trigger and watches .306 fly smack through Cul"I like throwing picks"peppers bulbous head*

On a good note. Big props to Charlie Batch. He was on fire last night. Oh, and one more thing, who saw that missed pass interference call on Washington?









Ali G giving "big ups" to Charlie Batch


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Liquid said:


> That wouldnt be because the steel curtain D fears peyton will ruin their back to back chances is it?^^


:laugh: ask culpepper if the Steel curtain D fears anyone







.
btw one more commentator questions what Cowher is doing next year im going to kill a bunny rabbit.
[/quote]

again solid... settle down! it was one game, the steelers did what they were suppose to do- good job! get ready for next sunday- i just wonder why you hate the mannings but yet are rooting for the nfc manning instead of the afc manning???


----------



## acestro

$$$


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Bears and Packers Sunday, the rivalry of all rivalries!!









Yeah, I know the table is slowly turning. The Bears are on the up swing and the Packers are high up on the suck meter. But, Favre is the ultimate Bear killer! There's no way this game will become lop-sided. The Bears might win but I garauntee they won't look pretty doing it. Who the hell will Grossman throw to? The running game will go nowhere for GreenBay and it will be up to Favre again. He'll once again try to force the football into keyholes, INT's will occur. But, I don't see duh--Bears being any better on offense. 
The Pack will struggle on offense because they are mediocre and the Bear's D is good. The Bears will struggle on offense because they have none...as usual. Low scoring game! Packers 17 Bears 14.

Technically, I should pick the Bears to win. But, they are the Bears...and they still suck!


----------



## Liquid

KINGofKINGS said:


> That wouldnt be because the steel curtain D fears peyton will ruin their back to back chances is it?^^


:laugh: ask culpepper if the Steel curtain D fears anyone







.
btw one more commentator questions what Cowher is doing next year im going to kill a bunny rabbit.
[/quote]

again solid... settle down! it was one game, the steelers did what they were suppose to do- good job! get ready for next sunday- i just wonder why you hate the mannings but yet are rooting for the nfc manning instead of the afc manning???
[/quote]








good question, no idea why. as far as the mannings tho <







have i been calling them the peytons?> probably because as far as quarterbacks are a concern, eli's the underdog and when i got nothing invested i always root for the underdog, keeps it interesting, but as far as teams go, the colts are definatly the underdog, but my only interest in this game is these two playing against each other.. i can kind of relate with eli in the sense that im the youngest also but i got more talent in my left land then both my brothers put together














...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Serrapygo said:


> Bears and Packers Sunday, the rivalry of all rivalries!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the table is slowly turning. The Bears are on the up swing and the Packers are high up on the suck meter. But, Favre is the ultimate Bear killer! There's no way this game will become lop-sided. The Bears might win but I garauntee they won't look pretty doing it. Who the hell will Grossman throw to? The running game will go nowhere for GreenBay and it will be up to Favre again. He'll once again try to force the football into keyholes, INT's will occur. But, I don't see duh--Bears being any better on offense.
> The Pack will struggle on offense because they are mediocre and the Bear's D is good. The Bears will struggle on offense because they have none...as usual. Low scoring game! Packers 17 Bears 14.
> 
> Technically, I should pick the Bears to win. But, they are the Bears...and they still suck!


Yes favre is a bear killer.... up into the last two years anyways- and hey with all of the problems rex has with staying on the field he is 2-0 against the pack with both games at lambeau... so maybe he is the "Packer Killer"? Haha, and he has weapons to throw to... the moose led the league in receiving 2 short years ago... last year he had 800 yards with the lowest rated qb in the nfl... we will see what happens there- and i think whatever back the bears put in will have sucess against the inexperienced packers d.... i think the pack are in trouble- Chi 27 GB 13


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> Bears and Packers Sunday, the rivalry of all rivalries!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the table is slowly turning. The Bears are on the up swing and the Packers are high up on the suck meter. But, Favre is the ultimate Bear killer! There's no way this game will become lop-sided. The Bears might win but I garauntee they won't look pretty doing it. Who the hell will Grossman throw to? The running game will go nowhere for GreenBay and it will be up to Favre again. He'll once again try to force the football into keyholes, INT's will occur. But, I don't see duh--Bears being any better on offense.
> The Pack will struggle on offense because they are mediocre and the Bear's D is good. The Bears will struggle on offense because they have none...as usual. Low scoring game! Packers 17 Bears 14.
> 
> Technically, I should pick the Bears to win. But, they are the Bears...and they still suck!


Yes favre is a bear killer.... up into the last two years anyways- and hey with all of the problems rex has with staying on the field he is 2-0 against the pack with both games at lambeau... so maybe he is the "Packer Killer"? Haha, and he has weapons to throw to... the moose led the league in receiving 2 short years ago... last year he had 800 yards with the lowest rated qb in the nfl... we will see what happens there- and i think whatever back the bears put in will have sucess against the inexperienced packers d.... i think the pack are in trouble- Chi 27 GB 13
[/quote]
The Bears need Randy Moss on one side and T.O. on the other to score 27 points. Have the Bears ever scored more than 27 points in one game?







A total of 6 TD passes last year!








A healthy Grossman and Greise as a backup worry me a little though. QBing for the Bears should be solid this year...finally!


----------



## raymond999

bears over pack :rasp:

farve will get sent into retirement earlie


----------



## acestro

GAMES 'BOUT TO START..............


----------



## ESPMike

acestro said:


> GAMES 'BOUT TO START..............


























I love the first day of the season. I got the TV ready to flip between games, and Im checking the Phillies at the same time. I got some wings ordered and en route and I made my homemade salsa this morning which is ready for consumption. Sundays f*cking rule!!!!


----------



## acestro

Right now at this second the Saints have 2 sacks and lead the league











ESPMike said:


> GAMES 'BOUT TO START..............


























I love the first day of the season. I got the TV ready to flip between games, and Im checking the Phillies at the same time. I got some wings ordered and en route and I made my homemade salsa this morning which is ready for consumption. Sundays f*cking rule!!!!
[/quote]

Word. I'm flipping between Bengals/Chiefs (first ever NFL game I get to see in HD!) and the Saints game (unfortunately not in HD). Also have windows open for p-fury, the two p-fury leagues, and my fiesty latina's sister has a boyfriend that works at pizza hut and I got some free pizza too







I'm almost in tears.... man-heaven.


----------



## Guest

Bills TD


----------



## acestro

Dante hall fumbles... my risky pic (Bengals) have a chance!

Brees intercepted


----------



## Guest

Bills 17
Pats 7


----------



## PygoFanatic

Trent Green just got RUINED!!! LOL!!


----------



## xiiutao

PygoFanatic said:


> Trent Green just got RUINED!!! LOL!!


LOL can't remember what happend, but has feeling.. good to hear. but that is why QBs don't run. =(


----------



## [email protected]°

Well the Jets won the loser bowl... good for them!!

Everyone around here is happy cause the Eagles won (wow they beat the worst team in the League







)

Now I actually want to see Dallas to win to piss of the bitter Eagles fans...

Well, not much longer til the MY game comes on Manning Bowl









I have a good feeling My Giants are gonna come up on top!!

Hooray FOOTBALL!!


----------



## raymond999

go bears, shutting out the cheeseheads


----------



## PygoFanatic

Addai just RAN OVER my man Wilson from NY. QoQ...I told you to draft him...depending how smart the people in your league are, you might still have a chance to pick him up in free agency.


----------



## [email protected]°

Well... Peyton won...

It's ok tho, Giants still put on a good performance!

Barber, and Shockey did their jobs well and Eli is looking pretty dam good!!


----------



## Guest

I think you guys got robbed...phantom call


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think you guys got robbed...phantom call


Agreed!!

We got a couple bum calls IMO


----------



## raymond999

well the madden jynx continue this season?

19 attempts for 51 yards 2 fumbles and mr hasselbeck got ruffed up

or is detroit making a statement in the north


----------



## REILLY

Serrapygo said:


> Bears and Packers Sunday, the rivalry of all rivalries!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the table is slowly turning. The Bears are on the up swing and the Packers are high up on the suck meter. But, Favre is the ultimate Bear killer! There's no way this game will become lop-sided. The Bears might win but I garauntee they won't look pretty doing it. Who the hell will Grossman throw to? The running game will go nowhere for GreenBay and it will be up to Favre again. He'll once again try to force the football into keyholes, INT's will occur. But, I don't see duh--Bears being any better on offense.
> The Pack will struggle on offense because they are mediocre and the Bear's D is good. The Bears will struggle on offense because they have none...as usual. Low scoring game! Packers 17 Bears 14.
> 
> Technically, I should pick the Bears to win. But, they are the Bears...and they still suck!


Would you like to retract any of these statements....

DAAAAA BEARS!!!!!!

View attachment 119214


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^the funny thing reilly is the fact that the dumbass packer fans STILL like to throw "the bears still suck" out there even after yesterdays game! its hilarious, i was at the game---- i was standing up screaming before hesters punt return to watch it because it was getting brought back--- god i felt like a million after he did.............. the game was an awesome time, but to be honest the bears can play alot better...... the pack is just that bad...... and i hope this puts the 50% of bears fans that wanted griese on the field to rest..... for now anyways!


----------



## REILLY

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^the funny thing reilly is the fact that the dumbass packer fans STILL like to throw "the bears still suck" out there even after yesterdays game! its hilarious, i was at the game---- i was standing up screaming before hesters punt return to watch it because it was getting brought back--- god i felt like a million after he did.............. the game was an awesome time, but to be honest the bears can play alot better...... the pack is just that bad...... and i hope this puts the 50% of bears fans that wanted griese on the field to rest..... for now anyways!


I wish I could of been at the game K of Ks. That must of been an awesome time... got any pics of the sorry ass cheeseheads leaving the game at the end of the 3rd quarter? LOL!!!
F*CK THE PACKERS
The best is :
a] The 1st time the Pack has been shut out in I believe 233 games... and the last team to shut them out? You guess it DA BEARS!!!!
b] That was Farve's 1st shut out EVER. Going back to Highschool.

GO BEARS!!!

View attachment 119281


----------



## r1dermon

seattle will be more dangerous with branch...and for a damn 07 1st rounder..ghey...


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Freez is not happy today, Raiders shut out at home









so upset, hes have out of body experience no







ing

to day


----------



## Jewelz

LOL.. The Raiders are awesome..

The San Francisco Chronicle reported on its Web site that disgruntled receiver Jerry Porter who was inactive for the 27-0 drugging the Raiders absorbed from the San Diego Chargers on Monday night, was seen laughing and pumping his fist on the sidelines when Raiders teammate Aaron Brooks was sacked for the seventh time.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2584133


----------



## acestro

Looks like Moss was right about something 'fishy' going on there....

btw, just ask anyone from New Orleans about the value of Brooks. He had great stats while here but the QB ratings didn't include fumbles and a general lack of awareness in the game. Brooks SUCKS. Good luck Oakland...


----------



## Jewelz

acestro said:


> Looks like Moss was right about something 'fishy' going on there....
> 
> btw, just ask anyone from New Orleans about the value of Brooks. He had great stats while here but the QB ratings didn't include fumbles and a general lack of awareness in the game. *Brooks SUCKS*. Good luck Oakland...



















In related news, sky is blue.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It was a great week in football -I had fun watching the games!

*Just in* -The steelers just picked up a firey 245lb running back for goal line and 3rd down help..









I hope they wise up and can Staley, the biggest waste of Steeler dollars since Stewart..lol


----------



## r1dermon

WHAT?!?!? dude, staley is a solid back, huge power and explosiveness, not a ton of finesse, but if you need to pound the goalline in the absence of bettis, he's the MAN!!! i'd take him if the pats werent so cheap!


----------



## acestro

Jewelz said:


> Looks like Moss was right about something 'fishy' going on there....
> 
> btw, just ask anyone from New Orleans about the value of Brooks. He had great stats while here but the QB ratings didn't include fumbles and a general lack of awareness in the game. *Brooks SUCKS*. Good luck Oakland...



















In related news, sky is blue.
[/quote]

Outside of New Orleans many were touting Brook's numbers relatively recently (last year was a little rough). And the guy does have a lazer arm.... but that's all.

Sincerely,

Wet Water


----------



## SERRAPYGO

abbalahdun said:


> GO packers baby
> 
> well probably not but i still like em....lol


I agree..go Packers







goooo!







The glory days are gone, but I owe a thanks. Our GM Ted Thompson continues to make one baffling move after another. Seeya Samkon Gado!







Youv'e been replaced by an inferior back, but, it's okay, you have a better future with the Texans. F*cking moron, Ted Thompson. This weekend the Saints are favored by 2 over what was once the invincible Packers at home. Thanks Ted!







AZZHOLE!!







Thanks again for leaving Favre with a panty wearing O-line! Thanks, Ron Wolf for reccomending this donkey!!

The Packers are so bad, I've invested my enthusiasm into local high school football.







Thompson ya prick!


----------



## PygoFanatic

The Lions are coming to win at Lambeau for the first time in like 203948209389023 years..


----------



## Jewelz

PygoFanatic said:


> The Lions are coming to win at Lambeau for the first time in like 203948209389023 years..


way to pick on the dorks of NFL...


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^the funny thing reilly is the fact that the dumbass packer fans STILL like to throw "the bears still suck" out there even after yesterdays game! its hilarious, i was at the game---- i was standing up screaming before hesters punt return to watch it because it was getting brought back--- god i felt like a million after he did.............. the game was an awesome time, but to be honest the bears can play alot better...... the pack is just that bad...... and i hope this puts the 50% of bears fans that wanted griese on the field to rest..... for now anyways!


Win a Superbowl this season and you farkin' Bears fans will get some respect from us Packer fans (a little but we still hate you). Until they do...you get zip, zero, zilch, not a lick of respect. The Bears can beat up on the Packers all they want, or, all they are capable of this season, but the fact is, the Bears' trophy case can't even compare with the Packers'.

As for the Greise thing...you'll whistle another tune when Grossman goes down...AGAIN. He's a fine QB but doesn't have enough toughness to even be a kicker!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

r1dermon said:


> WHAT?!?!? dude, staley is a solid back, huge power and explosiveness, not a ton of finesse, but if you need to pound the goalline in the absence of bettis, he's the MAN!!! i'd take him if the pats werent so cheap!


He might have 'been' a solid back, but he is a bad investment of lots of Steeler dollars now, please contact your coach, and get that guy off our team!! lol
We just got a new back to take his place.. I hope he is good.. but I guarantee he'll be better than Staley..
He can warm the bench for some of your good players then,,lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ

the raiders played today right?

howd they do


----------



## raymond999

MR.FREEZ said:


> the raiders played today right?
> 
> howd they do


they got BEAT!


----------



## Guest

Bills beat the Dolphins! Keepin up with the Pats this year would be nice.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

misterPiranha said:


> the raiders played today right?
> 
> howd they do


they got BEAT!








[/quote]
and how

6 to 28 i think it was


----------



## 94NDTA

So....raise your hand if your team is 2-0 right now.....

Thats right, suck it bitches!!

Go VIKINGS!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Serrapygo said:


> So....raise your hand if your team is 2-0 right now.....
> 
> Thats right, suck it bitches!!
> 
> Go VIKINGS!!


my hand is up... after this coming sunday- yours WILL BE DOWN! the vikes are the worst 2-0 team in the nfl right now! all i can say is what was carolina thinking?????


----------



## REILLY

KINGofKINGS said:


> So....raise your hand if your team is 2-0 right now.....
> 
> Thats right, suck it bitches!!
> 
> Go VIKINGS!!


my hand is up... after this coming sunday- yours WILL BE DOWN! the vikes are the worst 2-0 team in the nfl right now! all i can say is what was carolina thinking?????
[/quote]

Well said K of K....

I would like to add one thing though...

F*CK THIS GUY
View attachment 120178


NNNNNEXT!!!!!! GO BEARS!!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> um...ok- the bears WILL continue to beat up on the packers like they have been the last few years now!


The last few years? "Few" meaning what? Reality check: Last year, and half of this one so far. Up until then, the Packers have mopped the floor with the Bears since 94 (?).



> you should be proud that you have all of them nice rusty trophies you won


If ours are rusty, than yours have corroded to dust. Do they give trophys for winning a division? I'm not sure on that one.



> lets see here... grossman "doesnt have the toughness of a kicker" --- he tore knee ligaments on the carpet in minneapolis and broke his ankle in st louis---- those are tough injuries dude--- and IF he goes down again griese will step in... after all thats what he is here for! BUT to those saying griese should start over a healthy grossman??? where are those idiots now?


An injury is an injury, sugar coat it all you want! Maybe he needs a better pocket prescents. I'll admit, Glassman will take this team far if he stays healthy, if not Greise will. It was a solid signing by Duh Bears. 
There is one thing I do want from Duh Bears. Since Green Bay or anyone else in the division can't do it, I want to see the Bears bring Minnesota DOWN!!! Bring them down with pain!!


----------



## Jewelz

Boy, Roethlisburger looks like sh*t tonight... just how hard did he hit his head on his bike ? How long before the spitter puts Charlie Batch back in there ?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Boy, Roethlisburger looks like sh*t tonight... just how hard did he hit his head on his bike ? How long before the spitter puts Charlie Batch back in there ?


He just doesn't look the same after 3 surguries in 1 year.. He needed to stay resting for the next 2 weeks, they rushed him back in there, and they will loose on monday night (a rare thing for the Steelers) as a result..
I was hoping to see batch tonight, simply because Ben has been through too much lately, and obviously needs rest..
Ehh, Steeler history shows, that a loss early in the season ends up being better for them later in the sason.. Look at last year even lol


----------



## Guest

Yes, I have money on the Jags!


----------



## acestro

/raises hand


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> Boy, Roethlisburger looks like sh*t tonight... just how hard did he hit his head on his bike ? How long before the spitter puts Charlie Batch back in there ?


He smashed his damn face intoa car windshield. His cheeks and jaw were shattered. Even my manly face would look fugly after that.

GO PATRIOTS!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Serraypgo- 
YES a FEW years... Chi is now 4-1 against gb since Lovie came... after the last game of this year they will be 5-1- Meanin they have dominated GB the last "few years"! Rex is 3-0 against the pack with all the games at lambeau... fyi

yes there is dust on chicagos lombardi trophy- but as i see it chi has won the same number of superbowls as GB (1) since I have been alive... no offense but I could care less who won the f*cking ice bowl!!!

and you are correct an injury is an injury... but they had NOTHING to do with pocket prescence- He tore his knee while scrambling and planting on the carpet and then had two big defensive lineman roll up on his ankle well after the ball was out

one thing we both got goin is hoping to see the bears beat the piss out of minnesota--- i dont see this game being close at all, and id love to see that cheeshead longwell try a fake fg sunday... not gonna happen!!!


----------



## carmenohio

who dey who dey who dey


----------



## ukbice

Who Dey! Well It doesnt really matter what QB the steelers put in. Their playin the Bengals Next! Roethlisburger Save your Strength Bro! Let the back-up QB get beat, so they dont blame it you! 
Who Dey! HA HA Ha!


----------



## PygoFanatic

After an embarrassing weekend, its time to look forward to Detroits first win. People around here are freaking out, "same ol Lions" blah blah blah...but coming into the season, it was expected that they would lose their first two games. It sucks they couldnt surprise their fans with a win, but in light of expectations, Im not disappointed. I would only be disappointed if the Lions failed to meet my expectations. Example...I will be disappointed if the Lions cant beat Green Bay. Seattle and Chicago are both expected to go deep in the playoffs this year, so those losses didnt hurt my feelings.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

pygo- i just thought it was funny how the talk all week was this aggressive detroit defense.... um, what happened? its the same this week--- minnesota this minnesota that... until about 3pm on sunday--- Bears 27 Vikings 6


----------



## Guest

I'll say Bears 17 Viks 16


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Well- hows this- upon advice from ace I just drafted rex and cut bulger loose--- im gonna start rex this weekend already--- so they better put up theyre usual 30+.... im gonna let smith get goin before i turn the reigns over to delhommey--- that is unless rexy doesnt slow down


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> Serraypgo-
> YES a FEW years... Chi is now 4-1 against gb since Lovie came... after the last game of this year they will be 5-1- Meanin they have dominated GB the last "few years"! Rex is 3-0 against the pack with all the games at lambeau... fyi
> 
> yes there is dust on chicagos lombardi trophy- but as i see it chi has won the same number of superbowls as GB (1) since I have been alive... no offense but I could care less who won the f*cking ice bowl!!!
> 
> and you are correct an injury is an injury... but they had NOTHING to do with pocket prescence- He tore his knee while scrambling and planting on the carpet and then had two big defensive lineman roll up on his ankle well after the ball was out
> 
> one thing we both got goin is hoping to see the bears beat the piss out of minnesota--- i dont see this game being close at all, and id love to see that cheeshead longwell try a fake fg sunday... not gonna happen!!!


A "Few" generally means three. And, WHOOP DIDDY DOO! The Bears have managed to put together a few wins in a row versus the Packers. Let's see them dominate Greenbay for a decade, then I'll be impressed. This years Bears are no comparison to the 96' Packers. Why am I drudging up the 96' Packers you ask? Because of the "table has turned factor". The table has turned for the Bears, and they now have a dominant team on the field, IT'S THEIR TURN. But, with soooo many years to rebuild and so many drafts under their belt....this is the best they could come up with? It's laughable! It's lucky for the Bears that the rest of the league is so depleted in talent. The Bears could have scooped up on so much more offensive talent. The Packers back in '96 were dominant in offense, defense, and special teams. Are the Bears? I doubt it. They will be tough to beat, but they are beatable.


> and you are correct an injury is an injury... but they had NOTHING to do with pocket prescence- He tore his knee while scrambling and planting on the carpet and then had two big defensive lineman roll up on his ankle well after the ball was out


Yeah...that has happened to Favre to...again and again and again.

So far, what I've seen from the Bears is impressive, but I'll really be impressed if they can keep up the 'blowouts', wich is what the Packers did in their prime.



> KINGofKINGS Posted Yesterday, 10:47 PM
> pygo- i just thought it was funny how the talk all week was this aggressive detroit defense.... um, what happened? its the same this week--- minnesota this minnesota that... until about 3pm on sunday--- Bears 27 Vikings 6


I'll go along with that score.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i know it has only been a few(3!) years! but its "and counting....."- this trend will continue---- and lets look back on the 96 pack for one second. they had brett favre in his prime... brett favres dont come around too often, i think he had a little to do with the success? its ok really, take it like a fan should--- i took it for like 15 years.... the time is now- and now tells me that the pack are the shitter of the nfl- they should get favre out of there.... makes no sense to keep him in there as a loser


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> i know it has only been a few(3!) years! but its "and counting....."- this trend will continue---- and lets look back on the 96 pack for one second. they had brett favre in his prime... brett favres dont come around too often, i think he had a little to do with the success? its ok really, take it like a fan should--- i took it for like 15 years.... the time is now- and now tells me that the pack are the shitter of the nfl- they should get favre out of there.... makes no sense to keep him in there as a loser










Ain't this fun?

Siiiigh...So far, this year, the Bears have beaten the Packers once, and inevitably twice. Last year, twice. The year before, they split, and the year before that, The Bears 13-3 season, the Packers gave the Bears two of those three losses....'nuff of that.

Yes, the Packers are the door mat of the NFL now, I can't and won't argue with you on that one.


> i think he had a little to do with the success?


 What does this mean?



> they should get favre out of there.... makes no sense to keep him in there as a loser


It makes no sense not to!
That's his choice. He's not stupid, he knows what he has before him. He wants to play (if not for the records), it's in his blood. Once football for him is done, it's done. He will never be an announcer or a coach. I would lose respect for him if he did. But, why shouldn't he play? He makes the Packers somewhat more competetive and definitely more fun to watch. This team won't even sniff the post season but they do have the ability to jump up and bite teams that overly underestimate them. They are by no means the Cardinals or the Bengals of the past. There is raw talent here. (But maybe not coaching wise) Plus, they are not in salary cap hell like the 49'ers were.

I just hope the Bears demolish the Viqueens this Sunday. Unlike the Bears, the Vikings are posers and their fans are living in a false state of euphoria. I think this is the first time ever I've rooted for a Bears' victory.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

who thinks the Steelers will loose to the bengals this sunday?


----------



## Guest

Me!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

serraypgo- yes this is fun- i can and have argued bears-packers allday! i dont agree with you on favre at all! why would you want your 40 year old legend on the field when you know damn well your team is going nowhere? gb is rebuilding... you dont rebuild with someone who is gonna be gone next year--- instead you should be rebuilding with the qb you drafted a year and a half ago, your taking a step back with no 4 out there--- rodgers should be on the field for the pack this season--- farve has no reason to go down as a loser like he will be doing... even if it is "the most talented group" hes been around


----------



## carmenohio

THEY WON, ugly but a W anyway.

WHO DEY


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

OhioStatePiranha said:


> THEY WON, ugly but a W anyway.
> 
> WHO DEY


IT was a great game.. Steelers played excellent except for a few major mistakes at the end.. Great game, Cinci deserves the win..
Don't count the Steelers season over just yet though lol


----------



## carmenohio

Anyone who counts the steelers out is ..... find the right word urself

Great team, 7-5 last year then didnt lose antoehr game on the way to superbowl XL.

However both teams are capable of playing much better i mean carson had 3 fumbles and two Ints, Ben had 2 Ints..... muffed punts, crazy wind


----------



## carmenohio

Anyone who counts the steelers out is ..... find the right word urself

Great team, 7-5 last year then didnt lose another game on the way to superbowl XL.

However both teams are capable of playing much better i mean carson had 3 fumbles and two Ints, Ben had 2 Ints..... muffed punts, crazy wind


----------



## 94NDTA

Serrapygo said:


> I'll say Bears 17 Viks 16


pretty damn close!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah... the vikings are better than i thought^- pretty solid d and johnson is a really smart qb- chicago played horribly... shot themselves in the foot with a crazy number of penalties killing their own drives and keeping minn drives alive and still pulled out a big win on the road... sign of a good team- gonna be a real early test next sunday for the defense. still only given up 16 pts in 3 games


----------



## PygoFanatic

Hm...Im disgusted with the performance of my Lions today. The offensive production was there...but it was against Green Bay, so that doesnt mean a damn thing. I was actually amazed that the Lions had the kind of offensive stats they did...all the big yardage on first down, all the third down conversions...but again...against Green Bay. Im disgusted...we HAVE to win AT Green Bay now. The Lions are starting to shape up as probably the worst team in the NFL.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

pygo your lions arent the worst team in the league---- theyre probably top 5 or so? you got talent there i think, just havin a hard time winning games--- whats roy boy gonna gaurantee this week?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> serraypgo- yes this is fun- i can and have argued bears-packers allday! i dont agree with you on favre at all! why would you want your 40 year old legend on the field when you know damn well your team is going nowhere? gb is rebuilding... you dont rebuild with someone who is gonna be gone next year--- instead you should be rebuilding with the qb you drafted a year and a half ago, your taking a step back with no 4 out there--- rodgers should be on the field for the pack this season--- farve has no reason to go down as a loser like he will be doing... even if it is "the most talented group" hes been around


This is the 'logic' that keeps going around even here in Wisconsin. BTW, he's going on 37, not 40. Brad Johnson is one year older than Favre and NOBODY puts him under scrutiny. Why? Because Johnson makes a career of 'playing it safe', no flashy numbers, not a potential hall of famer, he floats around the league where he's needed. I'll take Favre over Johnson any day, Favre is more fun to watch. And, Rodgers can only benefit from sitting back and studying Favre, and not getting thrown to the wolves like Manning (Giants...mental block). 
Plus, Favre is putting up huge numbers this season so far. If he wants to go down with a losing team, that's his choice. THERE'S NO WAY the Packers are a worse team with him! That talk is just stupid! If your'e going to float that out there, then why has nobody questioned why Brad Johnson (at 38) is waisting his time QBing the Vikings?
[/quote]

BTW, Matt Millan is in dire need of being fired.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Serrapygo said:


> *BTW, Matt Millan is in dire need of being fired.*



QFTMFT


----------



## Jewelz

Serrapygo said:


> This is the 'logic' that keeps going around even here in Wisconsin. BTW, he's going on 37, not 40. Brad Johnson is one year older than Favre and NOBODY puts him under scrutiny. Why? Because Johnson makes a career of 'playing it safe', no flashy numbers, not a potential hall of famer, he floats around the league where he's needed. I'll take Favre over Johnson any day, Favre is more fun to watch. And, Rodgers can only benefit from sitting back and studying Favre, and not getting thrown to the wolves like Manning (Giants...mental block).
> Plus, Favre is putting up huge numbers this season so far. If he wants to go down with a losing team, that's his choice. THERE'S NO WAY the Packers are a worse team with him! That talk is just stupid! If your'e going to float that out there, then *why has nobody questioned why Brad Johnson (at 38) is waisting his time QBing the Vikings?*


Probably because the Vikings are winning. If Packers lose the next 4 games, or 5 out of 6, the Packers need to consider starting Aaron Rodgers.. not necessarily because you may have better chance with him, but because you need to start developing him.


----------



## AdmiralBandar

Hey There. I have to get used to this site but it looks like its going to be great to be a part of it. My team sucks this year so im not going to brag about anything.







But yeah football!


----------



## Guest

AdmiralBandar said:


> Hey There. I have to get used to this site but it looks like its going to be great to be a part of it. *My team sucks this year* so im not going to brag about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah football!


Finally, another Bills fan!
















Welcome aboard.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i have the ticket so i watch all the games--- i dont think the bills look THAT bad? altho i dont understand why they want that walking zombie(jauron) on the sidelines??? get rid of losman first- i dont see him doin much, would be a solid no 2 tho...


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Jewelz said:


> This is the 'logic' that keeps going around even here in Wisconsin. BTW, he's going on 37, not 40. Brad Johnson is one year older than Favre and NOBODY puts him under scrutiny. Why? Because Johnson makes a career of 'playing it safe', no flashy numbers, not a potential hall of famer, he floats around the league where he's needed. I'll take Favre over Johnson any day, Favre is more fun to watch. And, Rodgers can only benefit from sitting back and studying Favre, and not getting thrown to the wolves like Manning (Giants...mental block).
> Plus, Favre is putting up huge numbers this season so far. If he wants to go down with a losing team, that's his choice. THERE'S NO WAY the Packers are a worse team with him! That talk is just stupid! If your'e going to float that out there, then *why has nobody questioned why Brad Johnson (at 38) is waisting his time QBing the Vikings?*


Probably because the Vikings are winning. If Packers lose the next 4 games, or 5 out of 6, the Packers need to consider starting Aaron Rodgers.. not necessarily because you may have better chance with him, but because you need to start developing him.
[/quote]
That's a load of crap. The media and a few select fans, reporters, and journalists alike have been calling for Favre's retirement even when the Packers were consistently going above .500 year after year. And why not let Favre go as far as he wants to? Let him pad his stats and break records. Plus, so far, he's on pace to have one of his best seasons ever. He was just named offensive player of the week. 
Versus the Eagles Monday night could be ugly though. I'm not looking forward to that game. It's bad enough when they humiliate themselves in front of the WI crowd, but nationally sucks! Our defense is under acheiving so far. Charles Woodson is a lazy sonofabitch. Always out of position, sloppy tackling. F*ck Woodson!


----------



## Jewelz

Serrapygo said:


> This is the 'logic' that keeps going around even here in Wisconsin. BTW, he's going on 37, not 40. Brad Johnson is one year older than Favre and NOBODY puts him under scrutiny. Why? Because Johnson makes a career of 'playing it safe', no flashy numbers, not a potential hall of famer, he floats around the league where he's needed. I'll take Favre over Johnson any day, Favre is more fun to watch. And, Rodgers can only benefit from sitting back and studying Favre, and not getting thrown to the wolves like Manning (Giants...mental block).
> Plus, Favre is putting up huge numbers this season so far. If he wants to go down with a losing team, that's his choice. THERE'S NO WAY the Packers are a worse team with him! That talk is just stupid! If your'e going to float that out there, then *why has nobody questioned why Brad Johnson (at 38) is waisting his time QBing the Vikings?*


Probably because the Vikings are winning. If Packers lose the next 4 games, or 5 out of 6, the Packers need to consider starting Aaron Rodgers.. not necessarily because you may have better chance with him, but because you need to start developing him.
[/quote]
That's a load of crap. The media and a few select fans, reporters, and journalists alike have been calling for Favre's retirement even when the Packers were consistently going above .500 year after year. And why not let Favre go as far as he wants to? Let him pad his stats and break records. Plus, so far, he's on pace to have one of his best seasons ever. He was just named offensive player of the week. 
Versus the Eagles Monday night could be ugly though. I'm not looking forward to that game. It's bad enough when they humiliate themselves in front of the WI crowd, but nationally sucks! Our defense is under acheiving so far. Charles Woodson is a lazy sonofabitch. Always out of position, sloppy tackling. F*ck Woodson!
[/quote]

Which part is a load of crap ? that the Viking are winning, or that Packers didn't draft Aaron Rodgers to hold the clipboard on the sidelines ? What if Favre throws 8 interceptions in the next 3 games, would you bench him then ?


----------



## 94NDTA

NEVAR!! YOU CAN NEVER BENCH THE FAVRE!!


----------



## Fido

94NDTA said:


> NEVAR!! YOU CAN NEVER BENCH THE FAVRE!!


pretty much.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

its his choice tho to go down as a LOSER!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> Which part is a load of crap ? that the Viking are winning, or that Packers didn't draft Aaron Rodgers to hold the clipboard on the sidelines ? What if Favre throws 8 interceptions in the next 3 games, would you bench him then ?


The "crap" part is, the media, wich has been stirring the pot for his retirement three f---ing years ago! Stupid people buy into it and the controversy rolls. I remember the same sh!t with Steve Young.

[/quote]What if Favre throws 8 interceptions in the next 3 games, would you bench him then ?[/quote]
Nope, all things considered. But, If he was surrounded by talent, pro-bowlers, veterans and he threw 8 INT's, then yes I would. I'll never fault Favre for trying to make things happen when it gets desperate....like it will vs. the Eagles Monday night, even though I don't think the Eagles are all that great. Chicago and Seattle are much more talented in the NFC.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Serrapygo said:


> Which part is a load of crap ? that the Viking are winning, or that Packers didn't draft Aaron Rodgers to hold the clipboard on the sidelines ? What if Favre throws 8 interceptions in the next 3 games, would you bench him then ?
> 
> 
> 
> The "crap" part is, the media, wich has been stirring the pot for his retirement three f---ing years ago! Stupid people buy into it and the controversy rolls. I remember the same sh!t with Steve Young.
Click to expand...

What if Favre throws 8 interceptions in the next 3 games, would you bench him then ?[/quote]
Nope, all things considered. But, If he was surrounded by talent, pro-bowlers, veterans and he threw 8 INT's, then yes I would. I'll never fault Favre for trying to make things happen when it gets desperate....like it will vs. the Eagles Monday night, even though I don't think the Eagles are all that great. *Chicago and Seattle are much more talented in the NFC.*
[/quote]

Chicago is much more talented than seattle!


----------



## PygoFanatic

Well QoQ...in my eyes, your Bears are the favorite to win the Super Bowl this year. And it looks as if they could go undefeated.


----------



## Jewelz

Serrapygo said:


> That's a load of crap. The media and a few select fans, reporters, and journalists alike have been calling for Favre's retirement even when the Packers were consistently going above .500 year after year. And why not let Favre go as far as he wants to? Let him pad his stats and break records.


Sooo, when you say "pad his stats and break records", do you mean go for 300 career INTs ?









And I actually like Favre, but he hasn't been himself for a loooong time now


----------



## Jewelz

http://www.aolsportsblog.com/2006/10/02/co...elves-edge-who/



> Colts' Fans Asking Themselves: "Edge Who?"
> 
> The number one criticism against the Colts going into this season was their "lack of a run game". I wrote an article during the preseason stating that I didn't feel the Colts would suffer from losing Edgerrin James to the Cardinals in the off-season. Many people doubted me. Not to brag or anything, but I was right.
> 
> Let's crunch some numbers for a minute. Here is a side by side comparison of Edgerrin James, Joseph Addai, and Dominic Rhodes after 4 weeks of the 2006 season.
> 
> Edgerrin James: 88 Rush Attempts, 272 Rush Yards, 3.1 Yds/Carry, 2 TD's (16 Receptions for 82 Yards)
> 
> Joseph Addai: 46 Rush Attempts, 207 Rush Yards, 4.5 Yds/Carry, 1 TD (11 Receptions for 72 Yards, 1 TD)
> 
> Dominic Rhodes: 59 Rush Attempts, 189 Rush Yards, 3.2 Yds/Carry, 3 TD's
> 
> The Colts rushing game has combined for 3 more touchdowns then Edgerrin James has. Joseph Addai is averaging 1.4 yards more per carry then Edge. That is a huge difference.
> 
> The run game carried the Colts over the Jets in week 3 with 160 rushing yards while James did little to carry his team. Edge hasn't even had a game of 100+ yards.
> 
> Not to mention the Colts are 4-0 while the Cardinals are 1-3.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing, James is killing my fantasy team. Now it's personal.


It appears that the Colts offensive line has a lot to do with the success of our running backs.


----------



## b_ack51

Jewelz said:


> http://www.aolsportsblog.com/2006/10/02/co...elves-edge-who/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colts' Fans Asking Themselves: "Edge Who?"
> 
> The number one criticism against the Colts going into this season was their "lack of a run game". I wrote an article during the preseason stating that I didn't feel the Colts would suffer from losing Edgerrin James to the Cardinals in the off-season. Many people doubted me. Not to brag or anything, but I was right.
> 
> Let's crunch some numbers for a minute. Here is a side by side comparison of Edgerrin James, Joseph Addai, and Dominic Rhodes after 4 weeks of the 2006 season.
> 
> Edgerrin James: 88 Rush Attempts, 272 Rush Yards, 3.1 Yds/Carry, 2 TD's (16 Receptions for 82 Yards)
> 
> Joseph Addai: 46 Rush Attempts, 207 Rush Yards, 4.5 Yds/Carry, 1 TD (11 Receptions for 72 Yards, 1 TD)
> 
> Dominic Rhodes: 59 Rush Attempts, 189 Rush Yards, 3.2 Yds/Carry, 3 TD's
> 
> The Colts rushing game has combined for 3 more touchdowns then Edgerrin James has. Joseph Addai is averaging 1.4 yards more per carry then Edge. That is a huge difference.
> 
> The run game carried the Colts over the Jets in week 3 with 160 rushing yards while James did little to carry his team. Edge hasn't even had a game of 100+ yards.
> 
> Not to mention the Colts are 4-0 while the Cardinals are 1-3.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing, James is killing my fantasy team. Now it's personal.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the Colts offensive line has a lot to do with the success of our running backs.
Click to expand...

That and also the fact you have Manning as QB and good receivers/tight ends. DB's start playing back alittle cause of the threat of a big play allows more room for the RB to run. Now that Arizona has no O-line at all, the QB there can't get the ball to their receivers who are good and at the same time they don't block/open holes for the running game. It took Cincinnati awhile to realize they needed to pick up some Lineman so they could use their offensive weapons. Colts are looking good this year as usual, and damn that was a good game against the Jets. Jets almost took it at the end though.


----------



## Jewelz

I didn't see that Jets game.. I need Direct TV's NFL package or something so I could see any game I want


----------



## Guest

How about them Bills?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

PygoFanatic said:


> How about them Bills?


What about the bills? they play good ol boring dick jauron brand of football- lets play good enough d to keep us in games and look really ugly on offense but dont turn the ball over! they will be lucky to win 7 games and will also be lucky to score 10 points this weekend--- Chi 31 Buf 9

on a sidenote can anyone tell me why statistically the bears have given up "29" points in 4 games when it should be 22 points? 7 of those 29 points were against the vikings when they picked off rex and ran it in for a td--- so why are those points allowed by the bears defense? they werent even on the field?


----------



## Guest

We'll see KOK.


----------



## acestro

Reggie Bush-- first NFL touchdown!!! Awesome. Close game


----------



## Guest

Ouch Bills.


----------



## acestro

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ouch Bills.


Ya, saw that.









Next week: ESPVSDGMike vs. acestro....

I mean Eagles vs. Saints


----------



## Big Roc

Whats going on with my Pats. I mean they are 4-1 but they only gave one solid performance. If it werent for our defense we would have got beat by miami.







Tom Brady just isn't playing like he should be, and I'm not sure if we can keep pulling games out of our a** like that. Hopefully that "something" clicks and they start playing like the patriots i'm used to watching


----------



## KINGofKINGS

its not even near the same team your use to watchin... what wrong with your pats is the fact that theyre not that good


----------



## PygoFanatic

Lions suck. The end.


----------



## raymond999

yay for a new team taking over the nfc north possibly the NFC


----------



## KINGofKINGS

possibly.... the NFL?^


----------



## raymond999

^^ possibly, ahah but manning and those red white and blue guys on the afc side still scares me somtimes...they're beatable but we shall wait to see...


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Big Roc said:


> Whats going on with my Pats. I mean they are 4-1 but they only gave one solid performance. If it werent for our defense we would have got beat by miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady just isn't playing like he should be, and I'm not sure if we can keep pulling games out of our a** like that. Hopefully that "something" clicks and they start playing like the patriots i'm used to watching


The Pats now remind me of The Packers after the Holmgren era. They keep pulling out wins in spite of themselves. It's not a coincidence though, the Pats still have great coaching. Brady isn't playing like he should be....that's funny, that also reminds me of Favre after he lost all of his weapons. The offense starts to go south and all of a sudden it's the QB's fault. A great QB needs someone to throw to! 


> KINGofKINGS Posted Oct 9 2006, 04:10 PM
> its not even near the same team your use to watchin... what wrong with your pats is the fact that theyre not that good


Nevermind QUEENofKINGS, he doesn't know what he's talking about. The Pats are still one of the top teams in the NFL and will keep winning. Great coaching and a team that knows how to win is still there! Their record so far is proof of that.


> misterPiranha Posted Oct 12 2006, 01:38 AM
> yay for a new team taking over the nfc north possibly the NFC


The Bears are scary good!! If they stay healthy they WILL take it all the way.


----------



## The Duke

All I have to say is---I LOVE THE DENVER BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!

DENVER BRONCOS= THE NEXT SUPERBOWL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

The Duke said:


> All I have to say is---I LOVE THE DENVER BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DENVER BRONCOS= THE NEXT SUPERBOWL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DREAM ON!!!

They might get there, but they will never make it past Chicago if they stay healthy. And this is coming from a Bears hater!!


----------



## The Duke

> DREAM ON!!!
> 
> They might get there, but they will never make it past Chicago if they stay healthy. And this is coming from a Bears hater!!


I agree that those Bears are a very likely Superbowl champion. They have some good offensive weapons this year--- Grossman-of course-- Berrian is a pleasant suprise-an offensive weapon.

But, if Plummer gets his sh*t together, the Broncos have a better offense. They have pro bowler Javon Walker. They have Tatum Bell who is under-rated.

And don't forget--the BRONCOS have allowed 1 touchdown all year. Let me repeat--1 touchdown all year!!! And that was from determined Brady. So do you really think the Bears are better than the Broncos???

They may be, but it will be an interesting season.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Plummer has been trying to get his 'sh!t together' for too long, if it hasn't happened by now it probably won't. The Broncos are a good team, it's too bad they are waisting so much time and letting their window close with Plummer. 
As a Packers fan, I don't have to tell you what I think of Javon Walker.



> And don't forget--the BRONCOS have allowed 1 touchdown all year. Let me repeat--1 touchdown all year!!! And that was from determined Brady. So do you really think the Bears are better than the Broncos???


Really? This I did not know. That is pretty impressive. I haven't really seen the Broncos all year but I have the Bears, and the Bears defense is devastating! And now with an offense! It would be a good superbowl matchup.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

hold on a minute here!!! im gonna back up my bears... chi has supposedly given up 36 points in 5 games- thats BS... 7 of those 36 were on a grossman int in the dome that was returned for a td... how in the hell is that the d's fault? and lets not forget the 7 buffalo scored last weekend with less than a minute left in regulation to avoid the shutout... after a benson FUMBLE where they should have just run the clock out--- the only real td chi gave up was against det and in a real world chi would have only given up 22 points thru 5 games- if you want to count buffalos bs td they still have only given up 29... ya cant count the pic in mn!! chicagos D rules the world!!!


----------



## oldnavycb

Is it weird that i dont follow a team just players...i like watching individual players rather than teams


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> hold on a minute here!!! im gonna back up my bears... chi has supposedly given up 36 points in 5 games- thats BS... 7 of those 36 were on a grossman int in the dome that was returned for a td... how in the hell is that the d's fault? and lets not forget the 7 buffalo scored last weekend with less than a minute left in regulation to avoid the shutout... after a benson FUMBLE where they should have just run the clock out--- the only real td chi gave up was against det and in a real world chi would have only given up 22 points thru 5 games- if you want to count buffalos bs td they still have only given up 29... ya cant count the pic in mn!! chicagos D rules the world!!!










36 points given up by the team as a whole. The key word being "TEAM". The 97' Packers allowed 210 points that year and were ranked number 1 in total defense. I'll be watching the Bears this year and comparing. I have to live in the past because there is no now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yea yea yea serra- all im trying to illustrate is how dominant chi's d is! and in reality their d has given up 29 points through 5 games ltho it should be 22... those numbers are crazy... i think they might be able to shatter the record with the schedule they have? and imo the only stat need looking at when discussing d is points allowed- you can give up yards here or there but the goal is to prevent scoring- "bend but dont break"


----------



## acestro

Who picked the Saints over the Eagles?

me.


----------



## PygoFanatic

...Damn fixed NFL...


----------



## ESPMike

Yeah Ace did you call and thank the refs yet? How did they call that pass inerfence on Sheldon Brown when he had position on the ball. The reciever was on Browns left, and the ball was thrown to his right, he dove for the ball and took an inerference call? Then on the long pass by McNabb I think it was Reggie Brown (not sure) got molested going for the pass and no call. Or the first sack on McNabb, he was down, and not only did he take a very late hit, but they put the spot 5 yards back from where he originally went down, and where he got knocked back to on the late hit. Even the guys on Fox were calling out the officials on a bunch of calls...it was worse then the Super Bowl last year.


----------



## acestro

Um, honestly I was on planes all frickin' day (which really sucks on football Sundays).







I was just happy that the game was close.

I still remember almost getting in a fight with some 76er fans after a Hornet playoff game a couple years back. It was nice to see quiet Philly fans in the airport :rasp:

To retort (because that is the pfurian way), did the refs tell the Philly defense to allow Drew Brees to put up MVP numbers in the 4th quarter?


----------



## b_ack51

PygoFanatic said:


> ...Damn fixed NFL...


For real. Anyone watch the bengals vs the bucs? Roughing the passer on a SACK. WTF!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

With D Mac losing to a better saints team yesterday, there will be a new front runner for MVP talk for atleast the next couple weeks after tonights blowout win...

View attachment 123147




b_ack51 said:


> ...Damn fixed NFL...


For real. Anyone watch the bengals vs the bucs? Roughing the passer on a SACK. WTF!
[/quote]

I still dont understand that call... NEVER seen anything like it!


----------



## acestro

I think the quality of calls stinks. But to say the NFL is fixed.... anyone see the last South Park?


----------



## metalface2

I dont care what team you like, NO ONE can touch the heart of the packers. We enjoyed their glory years and knew it wouldent last forever. Their just rebuilding now and no one can possibly say anything bad about brett favre unless their idiots. I was born a Packer fan, and I'll Die a Packer fan.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ok... if your gonna talk about your "glory days" why in the hell show us a pic of ahman greean and hendersons jerseys? lets see some good ol dust covered bart starr jersey

and i agree with you on favre--- only started gaining respect for him over the last couple years, id take him on my team


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> ...Damn fixed NFL...


For real. Anyone watch the bengals vs the bucs? Roughing the passer on a SACK. WTF!
[/quote]

I still dont understand that call... NEVER seen anything like it!
[/quote]

Good I wanted to make sure I wasn't the only person thinking WTF. Usually when a flag is thrown on my team I start to yell Expletive Expletive Mother Expletive Ref. I wanted to make sure other team fans saw that call and were like WTF. I think its a conspiracy to keep pittsburgh in the playoffs.


----------



## mashunter18

misterPiranha said:


> ^^ possibly, ahah but manning and those red white and blue guys on the afc side still scares me somtimes...they're beatable but we shall wait to see...


The afc is pretty week this year. Chargers seem to have the best offense points wise.

Indy seems to have problems stopping the run this year, I know they lost thorten to the titans, not sure how else their defense changed. They got weapons on offense and got saved a few times, but they really struggled against the jets and the titans.

Pats lost a few offense weapons and seem to be hanging, havnt really watched them this year.

Just seems there is no Afc powerhouse. Ravens looked good, but didnt score alot, and now they have kyle boller back, cause mcnair is out. Steelers aint done sh*t, one blowout...

At the moment looks like INdy and chargers are the strongest, but one of these 3-2 teams could step up and make a run.

No doubt on the nfc side bears are dangerous


----------



## ESPMike

KINGofKINGS said:


> With D Mac losing to a better saints team yesterday, there will be a new front runner for MVP talk for atleast the next couple weeks after tonights blowout win...


Blowout eh?


----------



## acestro

Dont bother Mike, I think he's still in the ER for heart palpitations....


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Great game tonight imo...and yeah Tom...I am on my way up!!

Oh yeah...I am still rooting for my raiders and their perfect season!!


----------



## ChilDawg

I'd hate to see Jim Rome's heart get ripped out once again...go for the "0", Raiders!

Remember, boys:

When the going gets tough, quit.

When life gives you lemons, quit.

If at first you don't succeed, quit.



b_ack51 said:


> ...Damn fixed NFL...


For real. Anyone watch the bengals vs the bucs? Roughing the passer on a SACK. WTF!
[/quote]

I liked Marvin Lewis' quote on that...I can't find it easily, but the gist of it was, "I guess we have to cuddle them down now..."

Seriously. Okay, Justin Smith didn't set him down on the sack, but it's not like he should have. Just because Chris Simms is injured in a fluke accident (as is Trent Green) does not mean that all QBs should be mollycoddled. Smith didn't do a full-out body slam, the helmet was nowhere near that of Gradkowski and the ball was still in the young man's hand...so where does the roughing call come in? Are we playing flag football with the QBs? Is that was those towels are really for? Did someone forget to tell me about this?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> I think its a conspiracy to keep pittsburgh in the playoffs


?? lol. Watch out, Pgh is starting to gel. I like when they gel later in the season. 
Cowher is a better coach when they are underdogs. The team plays a lot better when they 'have to'

At least it wasn't a conspiracy win over the Chiefs.. 45-7.. LOL


----------



## acestro

Conspiracy talk is soooooooo 1963...


----------



## raymond999

bears almost lost to the cards...thats hard to believe, a win is a win :rasp:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

what can i say... the cards played as well as they could and still found a way to lose---- brian urlacher took the game over in the 3rd an 4th--- never seen a defensive performance like it... the offense got a rude awakening, could turn out to be beneficial in the long run... bottom line is Chi is 6-0 and now they can worry about San Fran and Mia


----------



## acestro

/sees that KoK is back from hiding :laugh:

j/k, it must be cool to see the Bears 6-0. All my family in that area are diggin it...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

haha ace... i wasnt hiding, but thanks for lookin out for me? i have tuesdays off.... so you guys dont get to see me on tuesdays.... neways, hey- the bears won, thats the bottom line! the offense isnt going to play that bad again and this should fire up the D to play like the second half all the time... that D is so crazy that offensive coordinators get fired the next day! I would like to see denny greens post game news conference again- only seen it 12 or 13 times, gets funnier each time... "IF YOU WANNA CROWN THEIR ASSES GO AHEAD!"


----------



## PygoFanatic

What a meltdown...

QoQ...I told you I was jealous that the Bears drafted Hester before the season ever even started...nice pickup. Thats 2 TD returns for the Windy City Flyer.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^ i love devin hester!- i didnt realize until today that he is on pace to break just about every punt return record by like week 11... I like "the windy city flyer", and I also like "anytime"... all the cards had to do was tackle his ass- im pretty sure our offense wasnt gonna score a td- the punter should have tripped him and took the penalty?


----------



## acestro

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^ i love devin hester!- i didnt realize until today that he is on pace to break just about every punt return record by like week 11... I like "the windy city flyer", and I also like "anytime"... all the cards had to do was tackle his ass- im pretty sure our offense wasnt gonna score a td- the punter should have tripped him and took the penalty?


He was the only piece of good news out of the U of Miami last week







Glad he didn't celebrate by bashing people with his helmet.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I love watching those hooligans fight with heavy pads and helmets on... its like wtf?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> bottom line is Chi is 6-0 and now they can worry about San Fran and Mia


Worry about what exactly with these 2 games? The Bears can put it in cruise control from here on out with their cupcake schedule. Not to take anything away from them, they didn't choose their schedule, but they should do what good teams do...destroy bad teams. Their real test will be the playoffs where they seem to have a perpencity for choking. Or, it could be they were just 'exposed' in the past. There was no way they were going to the top with Kyle Oreton (sp?), he's a mutt! 
I gotta wonder about the Bears defense though now that the Cards embaressed them a little with a rookie QB.


----------



## The Duke

I still think the Broncos are better than the Bears. Everyone always raves about the Bears D, but I can't see the Cards scoring that much against the Broncos D. I also think that the Broncos offense is definitely better than the Bears offense.

The Broncos have still only allowed 1 touchdown all season. They will still be majorly tested this season- in two weeks they have the Colts (the Broncos nemesis as far as I am concerned)- in three weeks they play Pitt, and they still play the Chargers twice. We will see how it goes.


----------



## acestro

Well, I sure picked games wrong today.









But that Atlanta-Pitt game was one of the best games I've ever watched.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Serrapygo said:


> I still think the Broncos are better than the Bears. Everyone always raves about the Bears D, but I can't see the Cards scoring that much against the Broncos D. * I also think that the Broncos offense is definitely better than the Bears offense. *
> The Broncos have still only allowed 1 touchdown all season. They will still be majorly tested this season- in two weeks they have the Colts (the Broncos nemesis as far as I am concerned)- in three weeks they play Pitt, and they still play the Chargers twice. We will see how it goes.


The broncs schedule has been just as easy if not easier than the bears... and they gave up their second td... to the browns! and i stopped taking this thread serioulsy when i read "i think the broncos offense is definetly better than the bears" - Cmon dude, your obviously basing that on one game--- and thats not fair... chi was the highest scroing ofense in the league(might still be)... to be honest denvers offense plain SUCKS- Plummer SUCKS as well


----------



## Jewelz

I am wondering if Oakland Raiders are who Denny Green thought they were....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol... i would hope that ari has thrown in the towel


----------



## 94NDTA

So....how bout those vikings....


----------



## Jewelz

94NDTA said:


> So....how bout those vikings....


Oh yeah, they played great - I was there in person yesterday


----------



## KINGofKINGS

looks like hasselback is out 3-4 weeks... CHI thanks you for that one as their NFC lead is at 3 and growing each week....


----------



## Jewelz

I almost hope the Colts lose one before the Bears do.. last year's incessant "undefeated season" talk was one of the reasons we collapsed. Even if it's not the reason, it was a major distraction.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well chi isnt gonna go undefeated--- im pretty sure of that, ill play it out long as i can tho... i see them going 8-0 before losing to the giants---

"Who in the hell takes the third game of the preaseason like its bullshit!?...BULLSHIT!"---- lol, its still funny to me


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> well chi isnt gonna go undefeated--- im pretty sure of that, ill play it out long as i can tho... i see them going 8-0 before losing to the giants---
> 
> "Who in the hell takes the third game of the preaseason like its bullshit!?...BULLSHIT!"---- lol, its still funny to me


Honestly, I don't see any team going 16 - 0 nowadays, just like I can't see a team go 0 - 16. But last year's Colts went a long way to where they were 13 - 0 and that's all anybody could talk about is "undefeated season" until they lost one and then pretty much tanked their next to games by benching the starters (still beat Arizona, lol). But with the playoff bye week, it resulted in their starters not seeing real action for about a month, which is one of the reasons for the collapse against the Steelers.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i think a colts bears super bowl would kick ass, but i see peyton shredding our secondary.... ya never know tho


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

acestro said:


> that Atlanta-Pitt game was one of the best games I've ever watched.


It was one of the best games I ever watched too! What a heartbreaker! Man, if they didn't line up wrong on the 30 yd line, after the missed FG by Atl..

Spectacular... Too bad my team is 2-4..







lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS

or how about if that long haired hawaiin doesnt ruff the kicker?


----------



## 94NDTA

KINGofKINGS said:


> i think a colts bears super bowl would kick ass, but i see peyton shredding our secondary.... ya never know tho


I am actually not EXTREMELY impressed with the Bears. I think they have been lucky. They have a couple games this year that could have gone either way (Vikings, Cards). Yes they are undefeted, and doing awesome, but I sense a loss coming quick and possibly a dwindleing of the season.

I may eat my own words however as the season progresses.


----------



## The Duke

> The broncs schedule has been just as easy if not easier than the bears... and they gave up their second td... to the browns! and i stopped taking this thread serioulsy when i read "i think the broncos offense is definetly better than the bears" - Cmon dude, your obviously basing that on one game--- and thats not fair... chi was the highest scroing ofense in the league(might still be)... to be honest denvers offense plain SUCKS- Plummer SUCKS as well


Denver offense plain sucks?? Plummer plain sucks?? Damn did Grossman CHOKE against Arizona. I couldn't even tell who he was throwing the ball to! Grossman against the Broncos D- seeing how he handled Arizona, I think he would sh*t his pants.

Plummer does make stupid choices, I will give you that. But, he is talented. He can drop back and pass, and he also scrambles out of the pocket extremely well. I would like to see Grossman even try to have the talent to scramble, pass, and make plays like Plummer. Plummer had a great year last year, and I am the first to admit that he is playing far from great this year. I do wish he had more consistency.

Denver has a better running game than Chicago, and their receiving is just as good, maybe better. Walker is a great addition and better than any of Chicago's receivers. I am not basing the claim that Broncos offense is better than Chi offense just off of one game. I am basing that claim on the talent that the Broncos offensive players have. The coaches just have to bring this talent out. Play calling has been very questionable. The Broncos have all that offensive talent, but they have not scored more than 17 points in a game all season. Shanahan has seen how well his Defense is handling games, so he has been deciding to manage the clock on offense and not play aggressively.


----------



## raymond999

hasselbeck out 3 weeks, hmm....lets see if the trend continues

despite it going one way this weekend my two fav teams niners at bears :laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

The Duke said:


> The broncs schedule has been just as easy if not easier than the bears... and they gave up their second td... to the browns! and i stopped taking this thread serioulsy when i read "i think the broncos offense is definetly better than the bears" - Cmon dude, your obviously basing that on one game--- and thats not fair... chi was the highest scroing ofense in the league(might still be)... to be honest denvers offense plain SUCKS- Plummer SUCKS as well
> 
> 
> 
> Denver offense plain sucks?? Plummer plain sucks?? Damn did Grossman CHOKE against Arizona. I couldn't even tell who he was throwing the ball to! Grossman against the Broncos D- seeing how he handled Arizona, I think he would sh*t his pants.
> 
> Plummer does make stupid choices, I will give you that. But, he is talented. He can drop back and pass, and he also scrambles out of the pocket extremely well. I would like to see Grossman even try to have the talent to scramble, pass, and make plays like Plummer. Plummer had a great year last year, and I am the first to admit that he is playing far from great this year. I do wish he had more consistency.
> 
> Denver has a better running game than Chicago, and their receiving is just as good, maybe better. Walker is a great addition and better than any of Chicago's receivers. I am not basing the claim that Broncos offense is better than Chi offense just off of one game. I am basing that claim on the talent that the Broncos offensive players have. The coaches just have to bring this talent out. Play calling has been very questionable. The Broncos have all that offensive talent, but they have not scored more than 17 points in a game all season. *Shanahan has seen how well his Defense is handling games, so he has been deciding to manage the clock on offense and not play aggressively.
> *
Click to expand...



call me stat boy, call me what you want BUT:

your offense SUCKS! you are scoring a pathetic 13.2 points/game... that puts you at 31 in the league out of 32 teams,,,, nice job, but hey thats gotta be shanahan in being conservative? thats bs- if you have a great defense you score points on offense to put teams away... you dont let them hang around- shanahan is not playing aggressive because he knows plummer doesnt make good decisions--- by the way even after monday nights disapointment CHI still ranks no 1 in the league with 30.0 points/game! could you now justify how den has such a great offense, cause im not seeing it?

defensively both teams are pretty much the same- denver has given up 14 less points, but chi has given up less yards--- there really isnt an argument here one way or the other- you can argue that you have given up one fewer touchdown but heh, chi has something denver never will- Brian Urlacher, and id take him over anybody on denvers D


----------



## acestro

DiPpY eGgS said:


> that Atlanta-Pitt game was one of the best games I've ever watched.


It was one of the best games I ever watched too! What a heartbreaker! Man, if they didn't line up wrong on the 30 yd line, after the missed FG by Atl..

Spectacular... Too bad my team is 2-4..







lol
[/quote]

Yeah, there were about 20 plays that could have tipped the balance there!

It was more fun for me I think, because I wasn't routing for either team. Just exciting football in HD. I only get CBS in HD, so I got LUCKY!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

cbs has the best hd around... by far- and asstro... i get everygame in HD--- ha ha hahaha!


----------



## ESPMike

KINGofKINGS said:


> cbs has the best hd around... by far- and asstro... i get everygame in HD--- ha ha hahaha!


Showoff...

But yeah me too...


----------



## b_ack51

I used to get all the games in HD, but right now I had to decide against ESPN hd.







Damn bills.


----------



## The Duke

> call me stat boy, call me what you want BUT:
> 
> your offense SUCKS! you are scoring a pathetic 13.2 points/game... that puts you at 31 in the league out of 32 teams,,,, nice job, but hey thats gotta be shanahan in being conservative? thats bs- if you have a great defense you score points on offense to put teams away... you dont let them hang around- shanahan is not playing aggressive because he knows plummer doesnt make good decisions--- by the way even after monday nights disapointment CHI still ranks no 1 in the league with 30.0 points/game! could you now justify how den has such a great offense, cause im not seeing it?
> 
> defensively both teams are pretty much the same- denver has given up 14 less points, but chi has given up less yards--- there really isnt an argument here one way or the other- you can argue that you have given up one fewer touchdown but heh, chi has something denver never will- Brian Urlacher, and id take him over anybody on denvers D


The only stat that I do know is that Tatum Bell is averaging 90 some yards a game, while Chi is averaging like 60 or 70 rushing yards a game. Denver's rushing game is BETTER!!!!!!!!

I am not going to keep going back an fourth with these arguments. You are a Bears fan, and you will always argue for them, and I am a Broncos fan, and I will always argue for them.

A Bears-Broncos superbowl would be sweet!! I just don't know if the Broncos can get past those dang Colts.

Oh yeah, and one last word----- BEARS SUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

The Duke said:


> I just don't know if the Broncos can get past those dang Colts.


Sunday will be sweet !!! Unfortunately, I don't think they'll show it where I live


----------



## SERRAPYGO

The Bears are going to be the ones coming out of the suckass NFC. Colts or Broncos out of the AFC. I'm hoping for the Colts, and logic should dictate it will be the Colts. Denver looks too sluggish on offense. Plus, Payton Manning is pissed off and is on a mission. Colts vs. Bears in the Superbowl... Manning will be the Bears' defense worst nightmare...Colts win. There it is boys!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Colts or Broncos out of the AFC


I remember last year, when everyone counted out the Steelers too soon. I know that those teams are doing great this year, and Pgh is struggling.
But they just might start whooping up here soon. I won't bet on it, but last year they shocked everyone








They seem to be getting an offensive rythem down, the last 2 games they put up 83 points..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Chi 34
SF 13

Chi 7-0


----------



## The Duke

Colts 34
Broncos 31









Broncos didn't come with their defense this time. I guess that is kinda hard against Peyton. It was nice to see an aggressive Broncos' offense for once though.


----------



## Jewelz

I am so glad we signed Vinatieri !


----------



## raymond999

KINGofKINGS said:


> Chi 34
> SF 13
> 
> Chi 7-0


damn that was pretty close guess...

i'll be lookin forward to the nov 26 game :nod:

and next week pats and indy :nod:


----------



## b_ack51

The Duke said:


> Colts 34
> Broncos 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broncos didn't come with their defense this time. I guess that is kinda hard against Peyton. It was nice to see an aggressive Broncos' offense for once though.


What the number one "AMAZING" defense gave up 3 TDs in one game to Manning and a shitty running game?









Broncos are good but not the best, with Plummer back there he'll mess the game up.


----------



## the REASON

First off im not a jets fan i just felt something had to be said about this.









what the hell was up with this call? wouldn't have come down in bounds? are you kidding me? he was 3ft from the OB line! and no review? seriously what the hell were they thinking? i think this questions the credibility of the officials in the booth as well as the ones on the field. its calls like this that are gonna make us review every single play of the game a few years from now. just plain sad.

ps. only pic i could find


----------



## KINGofKINGS

im becoming a bigger and bigger fan of just getting rid of review all together--- ^^^^


----------



## the REASON

haha you know the call was wrong...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i do- i wasnt saying i thought it was right- could care less about either team! my point was that each week it seems even with the reviews officials still mess up calls, so whats the point of having it?


----------



## the REASON

i just think they need to hire guys that know what they are doing. even the guy calling the game thought he wouldnt have came down in bounds. that guy shouldnt have a job in this business either.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

if the jets were a good team they shouldnt have let that play decide the game.... against the BROWNS


----------



## the REASON

yea that true but it should have counted.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

but it didnt-

*** after watching the news during my lunch it should be known that the play was not reviewable... judgment call...


----------



## Fargo

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha you know the call was wrong...


The talk in Cleveland was that it would have been a TD, and they were desperate for a win. The rule about disputing a call in the last 2 minutes is a bunch of BS pure and simple. Should hgave gone into overtime, and I was rooting for the Browns. Everyone saw what incompetent officiating out of control led to in the last super bowl. It needs to stop.

Who will get killed worse- the Browns by the Chargers, or the Steelers by the Broncos? I say Broncos by 10, Chargers by 2Tds.


----------



## Fido

Brady > Manning

http://nfl.com/news/story/9773002


----------



## KINGofKINGS

true^ in a super bowl sense... but if i had to draft either for a team i would take peyton hands down!


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> true^ in a super bowl sense... but if i had to draft either for a team i would take peyton hands down!


Exactly.

"Peyton Manning has the stats. No one can compare to Manning when it comes to putting up pure numbers week after week. Manning has six 4,000-yard seasons, Brady has one. Manning threw an NFL-record 49 touchdown passes in 2004, Brady's career high is 28. Manning has a 100-plus passer rating each of the last three years, Brady has never topped 100. Manning has the advantage over Brady in every statistical category except one -- Super Bowl wins. Manning has the numbers, Brady has three Super Bowl rings."

Stats wise manning is a better QB hands down. He's more talented. Brady just has an overall better team.


----------



## Jewelz

Hehehehehehehe....

Chad Johnson got fined $5 K for "Ocho Cinco"


----------



## KINGofKINGS

johnson needs to start backin his sh*t up--- cause its gettin old

manning will get his super bowl, and i have rooted for him in the past...BUT now that CHI is a serious contender peyton has to sit aside and wait until urlacher gets one


----------



## Fargo

b_ack51 said:


> [Stats wise manning is a better QB hands down. He's more talented. Brady just has an overall better team.


If you put Manning on the Patriots right now, they would be unstoppable. The Patriots have played better as a team in post-season ball. Looks like the Super Bowl matchupmay be a repeat of 1985


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i think the bears could take NE on a neutral field.... peyton manning however would carve up our secondary imo


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> peyton manning however would carve up our secondary imo


You got that right muchumbo! Manning eats blitz packages. But don't the Bears primarily use a cover 2 defense wich drops the line backers into coverage most of the time? I'm still predicting a Bears/Colts Superbowl. But the Colts need to shore up their defense, it's already been proven that Manning can't do it all on his own. Can't count out the Patriots though, soooo well coached! I'm picking the Pats to win this weekend straight up.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yes the bears use a cover 2, but its easy for recievers to find holes... its all about the front 4! gotta get tommie harris knockin peytons ass out!


----------



## the REASON

this weeks NE vs. IND game will be better than the superbowl. GO PATS!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

nothing is better than the superbowl.... except sex.... sometimes


----------



## the REASON

true, after last years superbowl i just wanted to sleep. haha.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

NJKILLSYOU said:


> true, after last years superbowl i just wanted to sleep. haha.


Not this year though. There will be new faces!









What's kinda cool is, I have Packers tickets for the Packers/Patriots game and this game might get moved to prime time if the Packers keep winning. What's not cool is....the whole nation watching the Patriots beat the snot out of the Packers with me there freezing my arsh off!


----------



## RAZORTEETH

die hard steelers fan and it looks like right now were going to be on the clock


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> nothing is better than the superbowl.... except sex.... sometimes


Anything is better than last years superbowl.


----------



## Fargo

RAZORTEETH said:


> die hard steelers fan and it looks like right now were going to be on the clock


I think Pittsuburgh's going to win today against Denver. Everyone's expecting them to lose, though I think they need to rest Ben a month or so. Tonight's game between NE and Indy should be awesome.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Fargo said:


> die hard steelers fan and it looks like right now were going to be on the clock


I think Pittsuburgh's going to win today against Denver. Everyone's expecting them to lose, though I think they need to rest Ben a month or so. Tonight's game between NE and Indy should be awesome.
[/quote]
I agree, the Steelers will win. But, resting Ben for a month would be ludicrous.

Bears losing to Miami at home? WTF?????


----------



## the REASON

yea i agree the steelers are due for a win.


----------



## b_ack51

TWO GAMES THE REFS f*ck UP FOR THE BENGALS. Seriously f*ck YOU REFS.

Once against Tampa Bay, now against Baltimore.

First- get out of the way, dont just stand there

Second- learn to call pass intereference.


----------



## the REASON

i still cant believe this MIA v CHI game im watching.


----------



## the REASON

wow id like to retract my steelers winning statement. 2 TDS 21 seconds. damn.


----------



## Fido

hahaha vikings got pwned by the 49ers


----------



## raymond999

yay for the niners, boo for da bears...well its only one game

colts over pats tonite :nod:









and the guy to win it for them Vinatieri


----------



## Fargo

Fargo said:


> i still cant believe this MIA v CHI game im watching.


Chicago threw that game in order to prepare for the Giants.


----------



## acestro

"They are who they thought we were"

-- Joey Harrington?


----------



## Jewelz

Everyone who doesn't like Fido can thank Tom Brady's 4 INT performance last night - something tells me Fido may not be posting for a while :laugh:


----------



## Bawb2u

Jewelz said:


> Everyone who doesn't like Fido can thank Tom Brady's 4 INT performance last night - something tells me Fido may not be posting for a while :laugh:


I got a bad feeling on Bradys' first interception last night, then when "Automatic Adam" missed his field goal I started thinking, OK, here we go. Then...........


----------



## acestro

Tom Brady... 4 INT... just sounds weird!

Actually it tells me that maybe it was just a 'bad day' and that we still might not know which team is really 'better'. Either way, we pretty much know which team will have home field advantage...


----------



## the REASON

brady isnt the one who lost that game tho.


----------



## Jewelz

The Colts need to ask for a rematch.. We should have beat them by at least 3 TDs... it's just silly how much better we are than them.

Pats were just plain terrible, the only bright spot maybe was their running game.

The reasons why we didn't win by more - Vinatieri helped his old team and missed two kicks he's always made in the past; the refs give Brady a gift by calling that first down on 4th & 1 when the replay clearly showed he was stopped short.

By the way, thanks to NFL schedulers - this is now 3rd year in a row we get to play the Pats in Foxboro, and really we should have won all 3, they got lucky in '04, but I'll take two in a row on their home turf


----------



## acestro

Saints

6-2

I'm not sure the last time that happened









(Hornets 3-0)


----------



## KINGofKINGS

as a colts fan jewelz you should just sleep through the regular season and wake up for the playoffs?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> I suck giving the Steelers even more credit than they deserve.


With all respect. I know the Steelers are 2-6. But seriously, the stats do not show a 2-6 team. (except turnovers)
They simply can't hold on to the ball. The Steelers have won the stats every game. They are beating themselves.. Vs Denver, 4 turnovers in the red zone? -wierd. Ben has thrown way too many interceptions.. The special teams guy has been fumbling all season. 
Heck, Ward, and Parker are even caughing it up occasionally. 
The Steelers will get ridiculed for having a bad season after the Superbowl, but they are not a bad team 'at all,' except for turnovers..

I will go as far as to say that "if" they can win all their games the rest of the season, and Cinci looses 3 games before it is all said and done, (which is a long shot) they can beat the snot out of the teams that have been steadily winning.
They did it last year. Their stats show they are not as bad as their record is showing.
They just need to be stirred up. And if they loose, heh, there is always next year lol


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> as a colts fan jewelz you should just sleep through the regular season and wake up for the playoffs?


Yeah .. one minor correction: Rejoice in the regular season







- kill myself in the playoffs


----------



## KINGofKINGS

its ALL about turnovers ladies and gentelmen--- 28 of miamis 31 points were off of turnovers...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I suck giving the Steelers even more credit than they deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect. I know the Steelers are 2-6. But seriously, the stats do not show a 2-6 team. (except turnovers)
> They simply can't hold on to the ball. The Steelers have won the stats every game. They are beating themselves.. Vs Denver, 4 turnovers in the red zone? -wierd. Ben has thrown way too many interceptions.. The special teams guy has been fumbling all season.
> Heck, Ward, and Parker are even caughing it up occasionally.
> The Steelers will get ridiculed for having a bad season after the Superbowl, but they are not a bad team 'at all,' except for turnovers..
> 
> I will go as far as to say that "if" they can win all their games the rest of the season, and Cinci looses 3 games before it is all said and done, (which is a long shot) they can beat the snot out of the teams that have been steadily winning.
> They did it last year. Their stats show they are not as bad as their record is showing.
> They just need to be stirred up. And if they loose, heh, there is always next year lol
Click to expand...

sorry, but better luck next year dippy...


----------



## Fargo

acestro said:


> I suck giving the Steelers even more credit than they deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect. I know the Steelers are 2-6. But seriously, the stats do not show a 2-6 team. (except turnovers)
> They simply can't hold on to the ball. The Steelers have won the stats every game. They are beating themselves.. Vs Denver, 4 turnovers in the red zone? -wierd. Ben has thrown way too many interceptions.. The special teams guy has been fumbling all season.
> Heck, Ward, and Parker are even caughing it up occasionally.
> The Steelers will get ridiculed for having a bad season after the Superbowl, but they are not a bad team 'at all,' except for turnovers..
> 
> I will go as far as to say that "if" they can win all their games the rest of the season, and Cinci looses 3 games before it is all said and done, (which is a long shot) they can beat the snot out of the teams that have been steadily winning.
> They did it last year. Their stats show they are not as bad as their record is showing.
> They just need to be stirred up. And if they loose, heh, there is always next year lol
Click to expand...

sorry, but better luck next year dippy...
[/quote]

Yeah, losing is losing. You can't start a QB week after week when he's not 100%. Cower has made a tragic error in doing so. If they had just gone 500 with Batch, Ben might have been better by now, unless the accident did more damage then we're being told.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Yeah, losing is losing. You can't start a QB week after week when he's not 100%. Cower has made a tragic error in doing so. If they had just gone 500 with Batch, Ben might have been better by now, unless the accident did more damage then we're being told.


He was cleared 100%--so we are told..







I would have loved to have seen Batch in there for the first 3-4 games.. win or loose.

It would have been a great idea.. Batch is a good leader too. Something the Steelers are lacking this season without Bettis, the team leader for so long..

Parker even mentioned in the local interviews that the team is lacking a leader to get them pumped up for games right now..


----------



## the REASON

i think the steelers just need a solid kick in the ass. they dont seem motivated to win and apparently dont give a crap if the loose. they need to focus on getting motivated and start playing smart.


----------



## Fargo

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Parker even mentioned in the local interviews that the team is lacking a leader to get them pumped up for games right now..


Isn't that what Cower is for? Honestly, it appears they have a serious Super Bowl hangover.


----------



## PygoFanatic

QoQ...Kyle Orton time??


----------



## KINGofKINGS

LOL_ not even close pygo--- rex had a bad game... end of story- i think he will be ok, and so will the bears--- they have a 3 game east coast trip coming up where we will find out alot about rex and the offense--- i just wish i could call the plays for once, throwing deep routes on 1st and ten repeaditly makes 0 sense--- chi is suppose to have a running game and for some reason they have abandonen it all season? idk?


----------



## PygoFanatic

I dunno man, before his "one bad game", it looked like the Bears were winning in spite of Rex for at least half their games, from what I saw of course. Rex has looked like a world beater in a few games as well, but damn has he been god aweful at times.

But I dont want to re-hash. Just thought Id throw that out there and see what the reaction was..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

rexy has had 3 bad games.... mn, zona, and mia..... the rest of the games he has put up mvp numbers, cut him some slack please and see how he reacts.... i blame the playcalling ALMOST as much as i blame rex----


----------



## amurray

Steelers Blow this year








*Pats are going all the way*


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Aaron Murray said:


> Steelers Blow this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pats are going all the way*


How are the Patriots going to go all the way this year? They are a very good team but they won't get past the Colts unless the Colts choke again.

And the Bears....that defense is nowhere near as good as the '85 defense. I've been watching them all season so far and that D isn't even as good as the Packers '96 D. They aren't what I thought they were.


----------



## The Duke

You are wrong Aaron Murray. The Denver Broncos are going all the way!!!


----------



## PygoFanatic

Serrapygo said:


> Steelers Blow this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pats are going all the way*


How are the Patriots going to go all the way this year? They are a very good team but they won't get past the Colts unless the Colts choke again.

And the Bears....that defense is nowhere near as good as the '85 defense. I've been watching them all season so far and that D isn't even as good as the Packers '96 D. They aren't what I thought they were.
[/quote]

Unfortunately, nobody ever said that this year's Bears D needs to be as good as the '85 Bears D in order for them to win the Super Bowl.

Dunno if Ive said it yet, but its Chicago-Baltimore in the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## b_ack51

PygoFanatic said:


> Steelers Blow this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pats are going all the way*


How are the Patriots going to go all the way this year? They are a very good team but they won't get past the Colts unless the Colts choke again.

And the Bears....that defense is nowhere near as good as the '85 defense. I've been watching them all season so far and that D isn't even as good as the Packers '96 D. They aren't what I thought they were.
[/quote]

Unfortunately, nobody ever said that this year's Bears D needs to be as good as the '85 Bears D in order for them to win the Super Bowl.

Dunno if Ive said it yet, but its Chicago-Baltimore in the Super Bowl this year.
[/quote]

Never! Ravens suck. Bengals would have taken them and will next time.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

its the ***** media members that try to compare an ELITE 85 team to a team 20 years later that has done NOTHING--- its a terrible comparison---- 2 totally different teams


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> its the ***** media members that try to compare an ELITE 85 team to a team 20 years later that has done NOTHING--- its a terrible comparison---- 2 totally different teams


Yes it is the media...and you farkin' Bears fans! Maybe not you personally, but I've heard it plenty of times from other bears fans...enough times that I had to finally call you guys out!



> Dunno if Ive said it yet, but its Chicago-Baltimore in the Super Bowl this year.


Chicago maybe. Baltimore will be there only if they buy tickets. Dream on.


----------



## the REASON

2 INA GOD DAMN ROW!!


----------



## b_ack51

Really getting sick of this shitty calls against the bengals. Defensive holding on a RB who BLOCKS. WTF refs. If the offensive player including RB engages a block to stop a defender teh defender is allowed to throw him out of his way. f*cking sh*t. That was 2 TDs off that one bad call.


----------



## Fargo

Well, the Saints beat themselves today. Now I have to listen to the Steelers fans gloat all week about being back in it, and then listen to them another week after they beat the tar out of the Browns. How bout those Jets though!


----------



## the REASON

Fargo said:


> Well, the Saints beat themselves today. Now I have to listen to the Steelers fans gloat all week about being back in it, and then listen to them another week after they beat the tar out of the Browns. * How bout those Jets though!*


you go to hell you go to hell and you die!

im just kidding man, but i still cant believe the pats lost 2 ina row.


----------



## Fargo

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Well, the Saints beat themselves today. Now I have to listen to the Steelers fans gloat all week about being back in it, and then listen to them another week after they beat the tar out of the Browns. * How bout those Jets though!*


you go to hell you go to hell and you die!

im just kidding man, but i still cant believe the pats lost 2 ina row.








[/quote]

I can't believe someone from NJ wouldn't be happy for the Jets. Everybody's beatable this year. Oh God, please perform a miracle next week and let the Browns beat the Steelers. 2 miracles in a row - doubt it.


----------



## the REASON

i grew up a jets fan then i realized they sucked, my dad always liked the Pats so when i rooted for a team i rooted for them, became a fan and then a few years later they started kickin major ass.


----------



## b_ack51

HOLY sh*t WHAT A RETURN BY HESTER. WHERE IS KOK!!!


----------



## PygoFanatic

First Nathan Vasher, now Devin Hester...longest play in NFL history record broken two years in a row by a Chicago Bear.

KoK...Ive said it before, Ill say it again...I told you how jealous I was that you guys got Hester. He just made a pretty decent case for rookie of the year tonight.


----------



## ESPMike

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i grew up a jets fan then i realized they sucked, my dad always liked the Pats so when i rooted for a team i rooted for them, became a fan and then a few years later they started kickin major ass.


KEEEEEELLLLLLSSSS I thought you lived in South Jersey?


----------



## MONGO 

http://www.nfl.com/teams/story/CHI/9797971


----------



## Jewelz

Nine and Oh..


----------



## chomp chomp

Bears mocking the the giant's jump shot celebration.........priceless


----------



## KINGofKINGS

What a game of redemtion for chicago!!! the 3rd and 22 run for chicago when all they wanted to do was run the clock out was HUGE.... it WAS the turning point in the game--- and it lead to a very good...very smart second half played by the bears--- rex in particular... for the first time i saw him actually pick on a cornerback(webster)... that guy was awful--- actually the giants d was awful the bears just needed to wether the early emotional charge of being on the road and they did--- big win to start the east coast trip!!!! and devin "anytime" hester, what can a guy say? with him returning kicks and that defense, they can strike at anytime! bring on the jets!!!


----------



## the REASON

ESPMike said:


> i grew up a jets fan then i realized they sucked, my dad always liked the Pats so when i rooted for a team i rooted for them, became a fan and then a few years later they started kickin major ass.


KEEEEEELLLLLLSSSS I thought you lived in South Jersey?
[/quote]

i do, but my family is from north/middle jersey.


----------



## Fargo

Fargo said:


> i still cant believe this MIA v CHI game im watching.:laugh:


Chicago threw that game in order to prepare for the Giants.
[/quote]








self-gloating,







what my girl friend calls jerking off about being right.


----------



## raymond999

check out this picture from foxsports of mcnair, looks like he wants to hurt someone


----------



## PygoFanatic

"Anytime" is his nickname? I prefer the "Windy City Flyer" myself..


----------



## ESPMike

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i grew up a jets fan then i realized they sucked, my dad always liked the Pats so when i rooted for a team i rooted for them, became a fan and then a few years later they started kickin major ass.


KEEEEEELLLLLLSSSS I thought you lived in South Jersey?
[/quote]

i do, but my family is from north/middle jersey.
[/quote]

Time for you to switch over then to the Birds! If they can play like they did this week they should be able to finish the season 11-5.


----------



## the REASON

i hate the birds, i really really do.


----------



## Fargo

NFL: Carolina 24, Tampa Bay 10

Man, the suckaneers really suck consistently. They're worse than the Browns, at least until next year, when the Browns will find a whole new way to suck.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Packers/Patroits baby!







This Sunday, and I'll be at the game. Win or lose, I plan on having a good time. I'm in the mindset, that the Packers cannot disappoint me this year. Any win is a pleasant surprise, and any loss, is expected. But, with the Pats under acheiving, and the Pack over acheiving lately, my hopes are for at least a close game. Favre is having one of his best seasons in years. Driver is kicking ass! I'm pumped!


----------



## the REASON

sounds like fun i wish i could be there. rooting for the Pats of course.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

NJKILLSYOU said:


> sounds like fun i wish i could be there. rooting for the Pats of course.


Can't blame ya there, the Pats are my second fav. I'm a closet Boston team fan.


----------



## acestro

Man, I couldn't believe how wrong my pics were last week. These games are getting tricky to call. I'm worried about the Saints slipping.


----------



## Bawb2u

Serrapygo said:


> sounds like fun i wish i could be there. rooting for the Pats of course.:laugh:


Can't blame ya there, the Pats are my second fav. I'm a closet Boston team fan.
[/quote]

Well, I hope you enjoyed the game. 35-0 Pats. Now we have to see if they can do anything next week against the Bears.


----------



## Fargo

How 'bout Tomlinson and the Chargers! Speaking of Tomlinson, the Browns, with the #3pick in 2001, could have had him.
http://www.cleveland.com/browns/plaindeale....xml&coll=2



> My agent was telling me that Cleveland was a team I could go to," Tomlinson said on a conference call this week. "I was prepared for the situation. I knew they needed a running back badly. I thought with me being available, there was a good chance of me coming to Cleveland."
> Unfortunately, Tomlin son was not on the Browns' ra dar screen.
> The first pick of the Butch Davis era - No. 3 overall in that 2001 draft - was used on defensive tackle Gerard Warren. Tomlinson, one of the most prolific running backs in NCAA Division I-A history at Texas Christian, was taken fifth by the San Diego Chargers


.

What ever happened to the Browns #1 pick that year? http://www.nfl.com/teams/story/CLE/8245891



> CLEVELAND (March 2, 2004) -- Defensive tackle Gerard Warren, a high draft pick and big disappointment with the Cleveland Browns, was traded to the Denver Broncos for a fourth-round selection in this year's NFL draft.
> 
> Completion of the deal is contingent upon Warren passing a physical on March 3 in Denver.


Tell me there isn't a curse on Cleveland sports.

Oh, by the way, the Browns lost again to their PA rivals on their own turf. As the Cleveland Plain Dealer put it,



> These games with Pittsburgh do seem scripted after so many reruns since 1999. But a closer examination of Sunday's minutes revealed a new and creative way for the Browns to lose.


A sold out Cleveland crowd on a day of cold rain and snow. The fans deserve better.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

The Browns just can't seem to put together a win against Pittsburgh. So sad for the fans over there, but they will get over it








I will know if the Steelers can revive their season or not next week against the Rasins.
If they loose, they don't have a chance this year at all


----------



## KINGofKINGS

dippy, do you really think the steelers STILL have a chance? the afc is pretty damn tough man...

and if it werent for LT's magical season I would have to vote urlacher for mvp--- the guy is simply amazing and will win his 2nd consecutive defensive player of the year award


----------



## joey'd

cool


----------



## Fargo

DiPpY eGgS said:


> The Browns just can't seem to put together a win against Pittsburgh. So sad for the fans over there, but they will get over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will know if the Steelers can revive their season or not next week against the Rasins.
> If they loose, they don't have a chance this year at all


The Steelers would have to win every game most likely just to go 10-6 and have an outside shot of getting in. Next week will be a big test for them though. They're definitely the best 4-6 team out there. I can't believe Steelers fans around here though. Almost every one I run into says, "oh well the season's shot, but we beat the Browns and that's all that matters." What a bunch of sh*t - like beating the Browns is some great accomplishment! Real Steelers fans should be pissed about their Super Bowl hangover and the lack of rest for Rothlessburger, instead of being content to beat one of the most cursed football organizations ever.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> The Steelers would have to win every game most likely just to go 10-6 and have an outside shot of getting in. Next week will be a big test for them though. *They're definitely the best 4-6 team out there.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Steelers fans around here though. Almost every one I run into says, "oh well the season's shot, but we beat the Browns and that's all that matters." What a bunch of sh*t - like beating the Browns is some great accomplishment! * Real Steelers fans should be pissed about their Super Bowl hangover and the lack of rest for Rothlessburger, instead of being content to beat one of the most cursed football organizations ever.*


Absolutely. They had a SB hangover for waayy too long.. Ben should have taken at least 3-4 games off at the start of the season--- And there are rumors of Cowher taking a season off, or leaving town. That can 'contribute' to their lack of focus on the season thus far. 
But I have been highly disapointed in their turnovers this year. It simply has to STOP.

I am not glad they beat Cle, except for the fact that they need to win all of their games. Cle put up a very good fight against the Steelers, they deserve credit. ~like I said, I will know next week if the Steelers can come back this year or not.

And yes, I think Pittsburgh still has a wildcard shot, if they win the rest of their games. They did it last year.. They got a ring out of it


----------



## Fargo

I'm sorry, but this picture is hilarious. The last original Cleveland Brown, Stover, beating the new Brownies in game 3 this year.


----------



## b_ack51

Bengals beat the Saints and stupid Columbus tv puts on the Browns vs Steelers game. WTF.


----------



## Fargo

b_ack51 said:


> Bengals beat the Saints and stupid Columbus tv puts on the Browns vs Steelers game. WTF.


Come on - you're not the least bit entertained by a football team that is legitimately cursed by a supernatural being.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i love how some fans think their teams are cursed... lol... when in reality the team is just a bunch of losers---


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> i love how some fans think their teams are cursed... lol... when in reality the team is just a bunch of losers---


they're a bunch of losers due to the fact that they've been cursed..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

uh..... no.... theyre losers because they lose week after week---- year after year....


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> uh..... no.... theyre losers because they lose week after week---- year after year....


Right - and they lose week after week, year after year cause they're cursed


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol.... i knew that was coming---- are winning teams blessed?


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol.... i knew that was coming---- are winning teams blessed?


Its that or the have the right system with the right players, good coaches, and money. Plus also good scouts too.


----------



## Fargo

As one blogger so aptly put it,



> So we're right back where we always are. Heartbreaking defeat. No points from the offense. Last place. Spanked by the Steelers. Hated by God


How a team could dominate defensively for 3 quarters and then completely fall apart can only be explained supernaturally - not because it happened once - but because it happens all the time.

Here's a happy guy!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

NEWSFLASH>>>> The Cleveland Browns are just THAT BAD!!! A football game is 4 quarters... not 3!!! Stop blaming supernatural powers please....


----------



## the REASON

i guess well see this week if the steelers are playoff worthy...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i guess well see this week if the steelers are playoff worthy...


um.... im pretty sure the steelers are what... 4-6--- we'll see if their "playoff worthy" in 6 more weeks IF they finish 10-6--- good luck to them on that one...


----------



## the REASON

which is what i meant, if they loose any games there out of it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, but if they win sunday they are automatically "playoff worthy"? i dont think so...


----------



## the REASON

haha a misunderstanding is all, i was aiming more towards the if they loose there not.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i hope they do lose, just for the simple fact that they will be eliminated from contention and people will start to stop talking about them


----------



## the REASON

yea im kinda getting tired of it, im not even a fan and ive talked more about them in this thread then my team.

GO PATS!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

haha pats fan? theyre probably gonna hand it to chicago, but thats ok! it will only be our second loss.... piss the D off, and it will be another afc loss--- still undefeated against the nfc--- thats gonna be crucial--- ricky manning jr is out too--- key to the game will be if rex has "one of those games" and/or if we can get the pressure on brady with our front 4.....


----------



## the REASON

i think its gonna be a pretty defensive game, but i think the pats will pull it out.


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> haha pats fan? theyre probably gonna hand it to chicago, but thats ok! it will only be our second loss.... piss the D off, and it will be another afc loss--- still undefeated against the nfc--- thats gonna be crucial--- ricky manning jr is out too--- key to the game will be if rex has "one of those games" and/or if we can get the pressure on brady with our front 4.....


NE needs the game much more than Chicago. I hope the Bears come to play all out, as an indicator of how the Bears stand up to the good AFC teams.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> haha pats fan? theyre probably gonna hand it to chicago, but thats ok! it will only be our second loss.... piss the D off, and it will be another afc loss--- still undefeated against the nfc--- thats gonna be crucial--- ricky manning jr is out too--- key to the game will be if rex has "one of those games" and/or if we can get the pressure on brady with our front 4.....


I'm glad you're planning on losing. You should. That Bears' D has been shaky. And the Pats defense is no slouch. Not to mention, they are argueably the best coached team in the NFL. I'm looking forward to watching the Bears get humiliated. It would make my Sunday indeed!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> Baltimore will beat the Steelers easily.


We'll see. Should be interesting. IMO, it will be a great game. The Steelers sometimes showup when the sason is on the line. 
IMO, the Browns played with a lot of heart last week. They wanted to spank the Steelers so bad after the 41-0 crushing they recieved last year. They aren't as bad as their record shows.

I know the Steelers could be out of it by sunday night, but, remember.. there is a lot of season left, and any one of your teams can be knocked back quite a few pegs.


----------



## chomp chomp

Serrapygo said:


> haha pats fan? theyre probably gonna hand it to chicago, but thats ok! it will only be our second loss.... piss the D off, and it will be another afc loss--- still undefeated against the nfc--- thats gonna be crucial--- ricky manning jr is out too--- key to the game will be if rex has "one of those games" and/or if we can get the pressure on brady with our front 4.....


I'm glad you're planning on losing. You should. That Bears' D has been shaky. And the Pats defense is no slouch. Not to mention, they are argueably the best coached team in the NFL. I'm looking forward to watching the Bears get humiliated. It would make my Sunday indeed!








[/quote]

pakers fans
















go bears!


----------



## Fargo

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Baltimore will beat the Steelers easily.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. Should be interesting. IMO, it will be a great game. The Steelers sometimes showup when the sason is on the line.
> IMO, the Browns played with a lot of heart last week. They wanted to spank the Steelers so bad after the 41-0 crushing they recieved last year. They aren't as bad as their record shows.
> 
> I know the Steelers could be out of it by sunday night, but, remember.. there is a lot of season left, and any one of your teams can be knocked back quite a few pegs.
Click to expand...

Well you better start rooting for the Bears and the Chiefs this weekend. It will be a great game, but I think Baltimore is just a little better than everyone's giving them credit for this year. They've found ways to win in the 4th quarter of way too many games. They're hungry this year and well coached.

For today,

Lions will play tough but ultimately do do what they normally do - lose. 31-20 Dolphins

Cowboys will crush today, with Romo getting it from Jessica Simpson, he's wired for a rout.

Dallas 34 Suckaneers 13

KC will play victorious home underdog today: KC 24 Broncoes 20.

Let's see if I look like a gay loser at the end of the day.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> I think Baltimore is just a little better than everyone's giving them credit for this year.


You are probably right.. But I just can't seem to get over my bad attitude towards Ray Lewis.. I just don't like that guy, want them to loose very badly


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Fargo said:


> Baltimore will beat the Steelers easily.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. Should be interesting. IMO, it will be a great game. The Steelers sometimes showup when the sason is on the line.
> IMO, the Browns played with a lot of heart last week. They wanted to spank the Steelers so bad after the 41-0 crushing they recieved last year. They aren't as bad as their record shows.
> 
> I know the Steelers could be out of it by sunday night, but, remember.. there is a lot of season left, and any one of your teams can be knocked back quite a few pegs.
Click to expand...

Well you better start rooting for the Bears and the Chiefs this weekend. It will be a great game, but I think Baltimore is just a little better than everyone's giving them credit for this year. They've found ways to win in the 4th quarter of way too many games. They're hungry this year and well coached.

For today,

Lions will play tough but ultimately do do what they normally do - lose. 31-20 Dolphins

Cowboys will crush today, with Romo getting it from Jessica Simpson, he's wired for a rout.

Dallas 34 Suckaneers 13

KC will play victorious home underdog today: KC 24 Broncoes 20.

Let's see if I look like a gay loser at the end of the day.
[/quote]
Good calls, and I called for those wins straight up as well. But, why should we root for the Bears and Chiefs? 
I'm looking forward to the Bears/Pats game. This game will be a good barometer for the Bears. Granted, I thought the Bears proved themselves when they beat the snot out of the Seahawks, but since then, the Bears D has been suspect and Grossman is showing his unexperience. I don't think the Bears are as well rounded as the Patriots. The Pats will do damage in the AFC this year, if not make it all the way to the Superbowl.


----------



## Fargo

Serrapygo said:


> Baltimore will beat the Steelers easily.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. Should be interesting. IMO, it will be a great game. The Steelers sometimes showup when the sason is on the line.
> IMO, the Browns played with a lot of heart last week. They wanted to spank the Steelers so bad after the 41-0 crushing they recieved last year. They aren't as bad as their record shows.
> 
> I know the Steelers could be out of it by sunday night, but, remember.. there is a lot of season left, and any one of your teams can be knocked back quite a few pegs.
Click to expand...

Well you better start rooting for the Bears and the Chiefs this weekend. It will be a great game, but I think Baltimore is just a little better than everyone's giving them credit for this year. They've found ways to win in the 4th quarter of way too many games. They're hungry this year and well coached.

For today,

Lions will play tough but ultimately do do what they normally do - lose. 31-20 Dolphins

Cowboys will crush today, with Romo getting it from Jessica Simpson, he's wired for a rout.

Dallas 34 Suckaneers 13

KC will play victorious home underdog today: KC 24 Broncoes 20.

Let's see if I look like a gay loser at the end of the day.
[/quote]
Good calls, and I called for those wins straight up as well. But, why should we root for the Bears and Chiefs? 
I'm looking forward to the Bears/Pats game. This game will be a good barometer for the Bears. Granted, I thought the Bears proved themselves when they beat the snot out of the Seahawks, but since then, the Bears D has been suspect and Grossman is showing his unexperience. I don't think the Bears are as well rounded as the Patriots. The Pats will do damage in the AFC this year, if not make it all the way to the Superbowl.
[/quote]

Steelers fans should be rooting for the Bears and Chiefs. With Denver 7-4 now, The Steelers could come within 2 of them. If the Bears beat NE, Steelers get closer to them. But Pittsburgh needs to win every game - almost impossible. As far as picking an AFC team, whichever of the top 5 gets hot in the playoffs. Too close to pick right now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Serrapygo said:


> haha pats fan? theyre probably gonna hand it to chicago, but thats ok! it will only be our second loss.... piss the D off, and it will be another afc loss--- still undefeated against the nfc--- thats gonna be crucial--- ricky manning jr is out too--- key to the game will be if rex has "one of those games" and/or if we can get the pressure on brady with our front 4.....


I'm glad you're planning on losing. You should. That Bears' D has been shaky. And the Pats defense is no slouch. Not to mention, they are argueably the best coached team in the NFL. I'm looking forward to watching the Bears get humiliated. It would make my Sunday indeed!








[/quote]

"humiliated"...? i dont think so---even with a loss, the bears can keep their heads high--- theyll still be 9-2 with key wins against the top nfc teams... just cause your pack couldnt put a point on the board(for the second time this year) against the pats(on your home field) doesnt mean you have to call the bears out


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> haha pats fan? theyre probably gonna hand it to chicago, but thats ok! it will only be our second loss.... piss the D off, and it will be another afc loss--- still undefeated against the nfc--- thats gonna be crucial--- ricky manning jr is out too--- key to the game will be if rex has "one of those games" and/or if we can get the pressure on brady with our front 4.....


I'm glad you're planning on losing. You should. That Bears' D has been shaky. And the Pats defense is no slouch. Not to mention, they are argueably the best coached team in the NFL. I'm looking forward to watching the Bears get humiliated. It would make my Sunday indeed!








[/quote]

"humiliated"...? i dont think so---even with a loss, the bears can keep their heads high--- theyll still be 9-2 with key wins against the top nfc teams... just cause your pack couldnt put a point on the board(for the second time this year) against the pats(on your home field) doesnt mean you have to call the bears out
[/quote]







Awww...Did I hurt your little Bears feelings? It sounds to me, even you are counting on a Bears' loss.








You're not hurting me by insulting the Packers, I know what they are all about this year. Yeah, they folded their tents in that game. But also keep in mind they were without Favre for a little over half of that game. Even with Favre they probably would have lost, but it would have been more competitive. 
The Pats will humiliate the Bears this Sunday and I'm excited to watch it go down!


----------



## muskielover1

well the jets beat pats,bears beat jets,bears beat pats.


----------



## Jewelz

Serrapygo said:


> haha pats fan? theyre probably gonna hand it to chicago, but thats ok! it will only be our second loss.... piss the D off, and it will be another afc loss--- still undefeated against the nfc--- thats gonna be crucial--- ricky manning jr is out too--- key to the game will be if rex has "one of those games" and/or if we can get the pressure on brady with our front 4.....


I'm glad you're planning on losing. You should. That Bears' D has been shaky. And the Pats defense is no slouch. Not to mention, they are argueably the best coached team in the NFL. I'm looking forward to watching the Bears get humiliated. It would make my Sunday indeed!








[/quote]

"humiliated"...? i dont think so---even with a loss, the bears can keep their heads high--- theyll still be 9-2 with key wins against the top nfc teams... just cause your pack couldnt put a point on the board(for the second time this year) against the pats(on your home field) doesnt mean you have to call the bears out
[/quote]
:laugh: Awww...Did I hurt your little Bears feelings? It sounds to me, even you are counting on a Bears' loss.








You're not hurting me by insulting the Packers, I know what they are all about this year. Yeah, they folded their tents in that game. But also keep in mind they were without Favre for a little over half of that game. Even with Favre they probably would have lost, but it would have been more competitive. 
The Pats will humiliate the Bears this Sunday and I'm excited to watch it go down!








[/quote]










He's right though.. even if they lose, Bears are still 9 - 2 and the team to beat in the NFC - in fact, they are head and shoulders above everyone else, the rest of the conference is simply weak.


----------



## b_ack51

Everyone knows the best game this week is the Bengals vs Browns game. Go Bengals!


----------



## acestro

SAINTS SAINTS SAINTS SAINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy Drew Brees

What a fitting team to complete a hail mary!


----------



## Fargo

muskielover1 said:


> Baltimore will beat the Steelers easily. Remember, the Steelers almost lost to the Browns.


Told ya. Baltimore is way underrated.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

OK, you guys got what you wished for this year.. lol

I'm done paying attention to the Steelers this year. They are still my team, but they can't do squat.

Lots of super bowl teams laying down after their big win these days..









The Rasins D was superb today. Well deserved blowout


----------



## Jewelz

Wow... what a game .. all these turnovers

Grossman giving away early Christmas gifts


----------



## Guest

Dare I say it...

Buffalo is 5 and 6...


----------



## Fargo

Fargo said:


> Dare I say it...
> 
> Buffalo is 5 and 6...


Very tough to beat at home, and very loyal fans.


----------



## the REASON

go pats!


----------



## Big Roc

NJKILLSYOU said:


> go pats!































Bear Fans=


----------



## stitchgrip

do want to even bother with the cards ......except the stadium is cool


----------



## Bawb2u

Jewelz said:


> Wow... what a game .. all these turnovers
> 
> Grossman giving away early Christmas gifts


That was the best *9 turnover* game I've ever seen.









Four words: Asante Samuels= Field awareness.


----------



## Fargo

Bawb2u said:


> Wow... what a game .. all these turnovers
> 
> Grossman giving away early Christmas gifts


That was the best *9 turnover* game I've ever seen.









Four words: Asante Samuels= Field awareness.
[/quote]

Brady was the difference - and also the fact that Grossman played terrible.

BTW, this was a great game,


----------



## KINGofKINGS

chi is going to have to rethink their strategy.... maybe play a little more conservative? its unfair to do what they are doing to their defense


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> chi is going to have to rethink their strategy.... maybe play a little more conservative? its unfair to do what they are doing to their defense


The new strategy will have to include Grossman not throwing completions to the other team's defensive backs three times a game


----------



## KINGofKINGS

................yes thatd be nice...OR....maybe not try to throw deep so many times--- moose is the best reciever on the field and hes a 10-15 yard receiver,,,, theres no need for the offense to be taking such big risks on their throws! especially with our d and running game.... speaking of running game i want the dancin fool jones out and benson in--- i love watching him run people over


----------



## Fargo

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews...ts/16104366.htm

One sure sign of a curse is that it turns what would normally be allies against each other.



> In the third period, television cameras showed Edwards reaching around Reuben Droughns to grab Charlie Frye's left shoulder, then showed Edwards railing at Dennis Northcutt and Droughns.
> 
> Apparently Edwards was tearing into the offensive line, saying the line needed to protect Frye.
> 
> When he grabbed Frye, he said something to the effect of "they have to keep this jersey clean."
> 
> "Nobody's attacking Charlie," Kellen Winslow said. "At least, I didn't hear anything. It's not anyone's fault. It's as a unit."
> 
> The incident followed consecutive possessions when Frye threw interceptions. On each, he had a Bengals defender in his face as he threw.
> 
> Edwards clearly was calling out teammates on the sidelines, much like he did earlier in the week when he called out safety Brian Russell for a hit on Chad Johnson in the second game of the season.


----------



## b_ack51

Fargo said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews...ts/16104366.htm
> 
> One sure sign of a curse is that it turns what would normally be allies against each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the third period, television cameras showed Edwards reaching around Reuben Droughns to grab Charlie Frye's left shoulder, then showed Edwards railing at Dennis Northcutt and Droughns.
> 
> Apparently Edwards was tearing into the offensive line, saying the line needed to protect Frye.
> 
> When he grabbed Frye, he said something to the effect of "they have to keep this jersey clean."
> 
> "Nobody's attacking Charlie," Kellen Winslow said. "At least, I didn't hear anything. It's not anyone's fault. It's as a unit."
> 
> The incident followed consecutive possessions when Frye threw interceptions. On each, he had a Bengals defender in his face as he threw.
> 
> Edwards clearly was calling out teammates on the sidelines, much like he did earlier in the week when he called out safety Brian Russell for a hit on Chad Johnson in the second game of the season.
Click to expand...

That was pretty sweet to see the Bengals destroy the Browns. I was amazed at how pissed off Edwards was, but I guess he's still sore from the OSU win.

It was about 17 years ago when the Bengals D last shut out a team.


----------



## Jewelz

How about we turn our attention from the miserable and lowly Cleveland Browns to the high and mighty Indianapolis Colts ? best record in the league again.. even though won't mean jack sh*t once we get to the post season, just hope Manning can finally come through - we'll have the homefield, just need two wins at home to make it to the Bowl, this maybe the year


----------



## KINGofKINGS

didnt the colts have home field last year??? they still show no signs of a defense.... chi would have shutout the eagles on their field with that queer garcia at qb---


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> How about we turn our attention from the miserable and lowly Cleveland Browns to the high and mighty Indianapolis Colts ? best record in the league again.. even though won't mean jack sh*t once we get to the post season, just hope Manning can finally come through - we'll have the homefield, just need two wins at home to make it to the Bowl, this maybe the year


I say Bills play the Colts first round and upset them


----------



## KINGofKINGS

dude- wake up- the bills are not gonna make the playoffs- face it your bragging about your team being 5-6! I mean who does that anyways?!


----------



## Guest

Yea, Im really bragging :laugh: Notice the smilies? Notice the lack of actually trying to make a valid point? You should because its the same formula you use for most of your posts :rasp:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

are you able to make a valid point in regards to a sports topic?


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> didnt the colts have home field last year??? they still show no signs of a defense.... chi would have shutout the eagles on their field with that queer garcia at qb---


Yeah we did and we choked in the first game


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> are you able to make a valid point in regards to a sports topic?


Oh come on thats not fair, we can danny ever make a valid point.

You smell you hippie!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Jewelz said:


> didnt the colts have home field last year??? they still show no signs of a defense.... chi would have shutout the eagles on their field with that queer garcia at qb---


Yeah we did and we choked in the first game
[/quote]

dont get me wrong, im rooting for the colts on the afc side--- i like watching them, but i dont see how a colts fan can get too excited about tearing through the regular season after last year? id be worried about baltimore if i were in the afc


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> didnt the colts have home field last year??? they still show no signs of a defense.... chi would have shutout the eagles on their field with that queer garcia at qb---


Yeah we did and we choked in the first game
[/quote]

dont get me wrong, im rooting for the colts on the afc side--- i like watching them, but i dont see how a colts fan can get too excited about tearing through the regular season after last year? id be worried about baltimore if i were in the afc
[/quote]

Well, don't call it excitement - call it optimism. At least I know that we'll get another shot at it ...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yep.... nothin wrong with homefield thru out! lets hope for a chi indy super bowl----


----------



## Guest

KINGofKINGS said:


> are you able to make a valid point in regards to a sports topic?


Jokes man :laugh:

Here is my valid point:

The Eastern Atlantic division sucks in the NBA.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> yep.... nothin wrong with homefield thru out! lets hope for a chi indy super bowl----


I'll go along with that. But, with these two teams being notorious for tanking it in the playoffs, it's probably not likely both will hook up. A Cowboys rise up maybe?







Don't forget the Pats either...you remember those guys don't you?









Tonight I get to watch the Packers do stupid stuff against the hawks. Should be a hoot! Thank god for alcohol!











> Here is my valid point:
> 
> The Eastern Atlantic division sucks in the NBA.


Take this crap to the NBA thread, man! No BB chat here. Especially because my team sucks.


----------



## Jewelz

Vanderjagt cut by the Cowboys !!!!























Wow, ex-Colts Edgerrin James and Vander-shank are having seasons to forget....











Serrapygo said:


> yep.... nothin wrong with homefield thru out! lets hope for a chi indy super bowl----


I'll go along with that. But, with these two teams being notorious for tanking it in the playoffs, it's probably not likely both will hook up. A Cowboys rise up maybe?







Don't forget the Pats either...you remember those guys don't you?









Tonight I get to watch the Packers do stupid stuff against the hawks. Should be a hoot! Thank god for alcohol!









[/quote]

I work in downtown Seattle and we are absolutely FLOODED by Packers fans today !









You know, I have all the respect in the world for those guys - to make the trip all the way to Seattle for a regular season game when your team's not even competitive. I remember when I lived in Indianapolis, busloads of Packers fans would come to town whenever we played Green Bay.... now those are some great fans. Much props


----------



## Fargo

b_ack51 said:


> How about we turn our attention from the miserable and lowly Cleveland Browns to the high and mighty Indianapolis Colts ? best record in the league again.. even though won't mean jack sh*t once we get to the post season, just hope Manning can finally come through - we'll have the homefield, just need two wins at home to make it to the Bowl, this maybe the year


I say Bills play the Colts first round and upset them :laugh:
[/quote]

I'd give anything to root for a team that was as good as the Bills.

Indy is a great team, but it's Baltimore and Chicago in the Super Bowl. I have to laugh when I think back to when Manning played college ball, and all the naysayers doubted he could handle the pros. Now he's one of the greatest ever.


----------



## b_ack51

Bengals are back. Win over the ravens and their great offense which was held to 7 points. Last three games bengals have held the other team to 23 points total while scoring 74 points. Might not be the best record in the league but its better than the Steelers and Browns!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

im sorry b_ack but did you just say the ravens had a great offense? i hope you were kidding....


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> im sorry b_ack but did you just say the ravens had a great offense? i hope you were kidding....


It is great....to the Bengals.


----------



## Jewelz

Holy crap there was an NFL game on last night ??? The Bengals beat the Ravens ! WOW..... if there is an NFL game on and nobody knows about it, does the score count ?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

.....or if BRYANT GUMBLE is doing the play by play should the game count? i say no---- you didnt miss anything jewelz---- pretty boring game!


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> im sorry b_ack but did you just say the ravens had a great offense? i hope you were kidding....


Actually for the last 5 games Baltimores offense has been good. I believe they were 5-0 going into that game, ever since Billick took over their offense is alot better.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

cmon b_ack.... maybe that D has a little bit to do with the O? but no way does baltimore have a good offense--- did mcnair throw down field once last night? and jamal lewis,,,, JESUS CHRIST hit the hole already and quit dancing(fuckin fantasy football)----


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> cmon b_ack.... maybe that D has a little bit to do with the O? but no way does baltimore have a good offense--- did mcnair throw down field once last night? and jamal lewis,,,, JESUS CHRIST hit the hole already and quit dancing(fuckin fantasy football)----


Mcnair threw at least one down the field, 32 yards I believe for the TD. I didn't get to watch the game, stupid NFL Network. f*ck U NFL NETWORK! And yes the D helps out the O all the time, every team it should. If you got good D you can try other things on offense, go for that 4th down conversion, take a shot at a long field goal, get better field position, etc. And come on, you would know all about defense helping out the offense, look at your Bears and their wonderful offense. (DAMN YOU REX & BERRIAN FOR NOTHING!!!! fantasy football!)


----------



## KINGofKINGS

haha..... ok..... your right--- good luck to your bungels


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> haha..... ok..... your right--- good luck to your bungels


Leave me and the Bengals alone you big jerk head.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

your just afraid theyre gonna have to face chicago if they make the Super Bowl!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> your just afraid theyre gonna have to face chicago if they make the Super Bowl!!!


No he's not. Because he knows, as well as the rest of us that Chi will fold like a tent well before the Superbowl. Grossman plays too haphazard to take this team all the way. And, I once thought the Bears D was "it", but now I'm not so sure anymore. And, if they do make it, they will never hold up to the AFC's best wich could be Indy, New England or Baltimore. Versus Baltimore would give them their best chance. NE and Indy would make short work of them in the Superbowl.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Oh yeah...for today only, GO BEARS! Somebody needs to take Darren Sharper's big fat cocky head off!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Packers suck more than anything that's ever sucked before.


----------



## acestro

SAINTS!!!


----------



## MONGO 

GIANTS!!


----------



## acestro

b_ack51 said:


> Mcnair threw at least one down the field, 32 yards I believe for the TD. I didn't get to watch the game, stupid NFL Network. *f*ck U NFL NETWORK! *


QFT

I hate this stupid NFL network sh*t.


----------



## Guest

Watchin Saints on TV, and Bills on Play by Play. GOO BILLS!


----------



## b_ack51

Rex is just giving the game away.


----------



## muskielover1

ya but thank God for a GREAT D and hester is an animal.

nobodys gonna make short work of the bears.they havent yet except mia.someone said they would be humiliated by NE but grossman just humiliated himself the game was close.

and also....
this goes for EVERY team this year,if you dont show up to play,your gonna loose.no team can be ruled out

look at the cleveland buttstains today

and look at those precious pats lolololololol!!!!!


----------



## Guest

GO TITANS!


----------



## muskielover1

lol and precious indy

el oh el


----------



## Guest

Lol Muskie lover...tough couple of minutes for ya...


----------



## acestro

acestro said:


> SAINTS!!!


qft :laugh:

And what the heck happened to the Colts???

I expected more out of the Rams too. Crazy NFL.


----------



## MONGO 

GIANTS!!!


----------



## MONGO 

tied 20-20...hmmmm whats gonna happen

that sucks....


----------



## Fargo

The former Oregon State phenom demonstrates that even the Browns are entitled to a half-decent quarterback. Makes sense that they never started him till now.


----------



## the REASON

pats won.









colts lost.


----------



## Fargo

What's up with Rex?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

its all mental for rexy right now- no confidence.... bad desicions, bad desicions---- throwing to the wrong receiver---- Lovie is standing by him, theyve got 4 weeks to fix the problem and im confident they will-- but hey theyre 10-2...... lets not rip the bears to much now


----------



## muskielover1

i really hope he pulls his head out of his ass with the quickness.

and yes a tough couple minutes.lol
i was really hoping the lions would finish the job but o well


----------



## ChilDawg

Despite Woody Paige's statements to the contrary, Brian Griese is not a bad QB...perhaps he should get more snaps with the first team in practice in the upcoming weeks? If that doesn't happen and if Rex doesn't figure out that the deep ball is not intended to be his primary read on 95% of all passing plays, I don't see the Bears winning in the playoffs, let alone getting into the Super Bowl like they seemed destined to do only a few weeks ago.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah..... i just dont see why he cant fix his problems? he's just making bad desicions! on his deep pic to berrian yesterday, benson was wide open for a screen that would have picked up atleast 10-15.... muhammed was WIDE open on a couple other occasions for easy gains--- I have confidence in Rex, I want to see him succeed... hes shown that he can do it--- im hoping these bad games are just stages hes going through as a young qb.... he'll be fine--- you pull him now and his carreer will be shot---


----------



## muskielover1

you are absolutly right.but the thing is that it may come at a cost... if it comes.my personal opinion...they need to even out thomas and benson more.also they just need to run more period,which in turn will open up rex's passing game better....just a thought


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah..... i just dont see why he cant fix his problems? he's just making bad desicions! on his deep pic to berrian yesterday, benson was wide open for a screen that would have picked up atleast 10-15.... muhammed was WIDE open on a couple other occasions for easy gains--- I have confidence in Rex, I want to see him succeed... hes shown that he can do it--- im hoping these bad games are just stages hes going through as a young qb.... he'll be fine--- you pull him now and his carreer will be shot---


I don't know if its his college to blame, but remember when Rex played for Florida, a majority of his passes were for more than 10-15 yards. Maybe he's just thinking he needs to go for the big play all the time instead of mixing it up and changing receivers.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i want to see benson run- GIVE HIM THE DAMN BALL!!! jones is slow and dances way to much.. benson runs people over--- put jones in here and there and on third down.... thats it- cedric needs the ball atleast 15-20 times a game


----------



## b_ack51




----------



## the REASON




----------



## acestro

ah, well, Carolina screwed me over on the pick'em. But I dont care, because it puts my Saints two games up on dem Panthers!!!


----------



## slckr69

lions almost won again!


----------



## Fargo

Good call by the ref on that final interception. I dog the refs all the time, but that call seemed on the money.


----------



## ESPMike

How about dem Eagles!!! Great game tonight, it was actually fun at the stadium again for a change. Hasnt been like that since the Dallas game. Although now we have 3 divisional away games in a row. Either way we are actually in the playoff running, and Garcia is playing really well. Should make the next few weeks exciting to watch if nothing else.


----------



## the REASON

ESPMike said:


> How about dem Eagles!!! Great game tonight, it was actually fun at the stadium again for a change. Hasnt been like that since the Dallas game. Although now we have 3 divisional away games in a row. Either way we are actually in the playoff running, *and Garcia is playing really well. * Should make the next few weeks exciting to watch if nothing else.


then why you guys booing him?


----------



## muskielover1

dude keyshawn was clearly pushed and shouldnt have been an int....were you watching the same came?


----------



## PygoFanatic

1. I heard somebody on ESPN say that the Bears are winning in spite of Rex Grossman and that they need to bypass Griese and go straight to Orton. This makes me laugh because it reminds me of a lil dispute me and QoQ had before the start of the season. Now, I never said Orton was the guy...ever...but I did say that they were winning with him, so it was pointless to make the change last year. They did anyways, and look what happened. Are they going to make another change? I mean, anybody who thinks Rex has game is flat out wrong. WRONG I SAY!!

2. The Lions didnt ALMOST win. Nobody in the NFL "almost" does anything. 90% of the games in the NFL are decided by a touchdown or less, so I dont see losing by only 7 points as "almost winning"...I see it as "continuing to lose".

3. Somebody please give Devin Hester the ROY award already!!

4. ESP, Jeffrey will fall to earth soon...theres no way he wont.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Pygo- Lovie thinks rex has game- I think thats all that matters?.... I am a rex supporter, however the pressure is going to be on Monday night in St louis--- If he comes out in the first half and has one of those halfs I say pull him to start the second--- that way you can always bring him back for the following weeks game if griese doesnt tear the field up(which i dont think he would)---- and to say skip griese and play orton???? CMON!!! I hope your kidding...


----------



## muskielover1

i won my football pool yay! i lost 5 games.last weeks winner lost 6.tis week is a tough pick.
detroit almost did pull it off,they were tied w/ less than 2 min to go id say thats close but you are right...lots of close calls this year.

somethings telling me to pick miami this week....im having trouble circling a few....


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> Pygo- Lovie thinks rex has game- I think thats all that matters?.... I am a rex supporter, however the pressure is going to be on Monday night in St louis--- If he comes out in the first half and has one of those halfs I say pull him to start the second--- that way you can always bring him back for the following weeks game if griese doesnt tear the field up(which i dont think he would)---- and to say skip griese and play orton???? CMON!!! I hope your kidding...


This kind of talk usually doesn't preceed teams destined for the Superbowl. I think the Bears and Grossman need another season under their belt first. Grossman has some skills, but their raw! And I don't think the Bears can get their and win it on the defense they have now. It's good, but not overwhelmingly good like the Ravens D back in....what year was that? 2002? I forget.

On the otherhand, who in the NFC can challenge the Bears? Dallas maybe...but not in Chicago where they will most likely play. And, I'm still not convinced on the Saints.

GO RAMS!


----------



## PygoFanatic

Ive said it before, Ill say it again...

somebody please give Devin Hester rookie of the year honors right now.


----------



## Jewelz

The Colts suck !

But.. between Devin Hester, Stephen Jackon and Ron Gould, did I have a good fantasy Monday night or what ?? W0000000T !!!!!


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> Ive said it before, Ill say it again...
> 
> somebody please give Devin Hester rookie of the year honors right now.


I'm biased. I like Reggie or Colston. But Vince Young is showing up too. All four are amazing rookies. This year's crop of rookies (including Lienart) will be good for years.

Saints second to only da Bears in the NFC!!!

I'm happy with my Chicago/Detroit/New Orleans sports triangle that I follow.
Now Detroit....

Thank goodness for the Pistons.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Thank goodness for what? Theyre just another middle of the pack team in the NBA now. They are a strong Eastern Conference team, but compared to the entire NBA, they have a lot of holes. Im actually disappointed with the direction the Pistons are going in this year. Get rid of Darko for some scrubs whose contracts were up after last year just so we could re-sign Ben. End of the year comes...no Darko, no Ben. What the hell is going on?


----------



## acestro

Well, without going too NBA in this thread... I think Ben was about to be a prima-donna. My aunt who is a doctor in the Detroit area has seen some pistons come through and saw Ben to be very standoffish, now he's bitching about headbands (with some good reason) in Chicago.

I think the Pistons are fine, in fact better than the Hornets and Bulls. How cool is the next Bulls-Pistons game going to be?

I will agree that the Pistons needed to add an extra star to their lineup but I think the chemistry is intact. They were the first Eastern Conference team to beat Dallas by 10 or more points this year.

to make this NFL... hmmm....

GO SAINTS!!!!!!

I cant believe I'm hearing more and more Saints and Superbowl talk. I wouldn't bet on it yet, but it's cool.


----------



## PygoFanatic

I am considering adopting a new team to follow religiously so I can have more than the same old Lions bullshit. I was into Cinci last year...Im thinking it may be the Bears for the near future though. The Saints and the Titans are a couple other teams I have considered to fill the position...

Damn Lions...


----------



## Fargo

PygoFanatic said:


> I am considering adopting a new team to follow religiously so I can have more than the same old Lions bullshit. I was into Cinci last year...Im thinking it may be the Bears for the near future though. The Saints and the Titans are a couple other teams I have considered to fill the position...
> 
> Damn Lions...


I wonder if Brady Quinn can get around going to Detroit.


----------



## PygoFanatic

They wouldnt draft Brady Quinn, so no worries there. If they get the #1 pick, they need to trade down for more picks. No one player can solve whats going on here, we just need as many people as possible. Ive heard Adrian Petersons name thrown around in draft talks. Hed be a nice choice, except he is a bit injury prone, we still wont have an offensive line, nor will we have a decent pass rushing defensive end.

Oh yeah, plus John Kitna is "the guy" not only this year, but next year as well according to the coach.


----------



## Fargo

PygoFanatic said:


> Oh yeah, plus John Kitna is "the guy" not only this year, but next year as well according to the coach.


Well, if the Lions would keep the 36 yr. old Kitna instead of drafting Quinn, not even God can help them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Alriiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!, enough Lions talk already--- lets talk some more about the "should be" ROY....


----------



## muskielover1

hell ya!!!i havent been able to log in for a few days so let me see........hmmmmmmm.
oh ya,
PATS GOT SHUT THE FHAK OUT!!!!! hahahahahahahaha
INDY.....lol
how come nobody mentions tha pats.......where you at NJkills.
hester is tha shizzznat,grossman looks better (for now)
and where was the bears D on monday?
oh did i ask about the pats getting shut out?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

the bears d was on the field muskilover--- they are going to have a few problems down the stretch.... keep in mind that vasher, harris, brown, todd johnson were all out on that side of the ball--- thats 3 pro bowlers from a year ago and a good backup...and that rams offense is pretty solid at home, especially with hester on torry holt! lol- i think they will be ok when vash comes back--- they CANNOT sustain any more injuries on that side of the ball! one thing they will have going for them is that they will have both playoff games at home in the cold windy weather of chicago- that will be HUGE as i dont think this team would win a playoff road game against a team like dallas or NO


----------



## b_ack51

Go Bengals.... we might not have the number 1 record, but we do have the number 1 record of criminal offenses.


----------



## muskielover1

lol ya but at least thier coach didnt get arrested.i wanted to pick cinci in my pool but i just couldnt.deep down i hope they beat the colts.


----------



## b_ack51

muskielover1 said:


> lol ya but at least thier coach didnt get arrested.i wanted to pick cinci in my pool but i just couldnt.deep down i hope they beat the colts.


Same here. Rudi Johnson is a beast.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

im just excited that there will be a game worth watching monday night --- (with the 2 bears games being the only exceptions)... i think the colts are gonna want to show everyone that they are still the force that they are?...


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> im just excited that there will be a game worth watching monday night --- (with the 2 bears games being the only exceptions)... i think the colts are gonna want to show everyone that they are still the force that they are?...


But so do the Bengals. Bengals want to prove they can play both sides of the ball now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

understood.... but imo at the rca dome- colts>bengals---- anything can happen tho with two very good teams.... so i wouldnt be surprised either way-


----------



## the REASON

muskielover1 said:


> hell ya!!!i havent been able to log in for a few days so let me see........hmmmmmmm.
> oh ya,
> PATS GOT SHUT THE FHAK OUT!!!!! hahahahahahahaha
> INDY.....lol
> how come nobody mentions tha pats.......where you at NJkills.
> hester is tha shizzznat,grossman looks better (for now)
> and where was the bears D on monday?
> oh did i ask about the pats getting shut out?


i havent commented on it because the dolphins flat out cheated. the bought tapes that had the cadences on it. its just a disgrace to the game that a team would do that, and that the NFL would allow it with no punishment.


----------



## b_ack51

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hell ya!!!i havent been able to log in for a few days so let me see........hmmmmmmm.
> oh ya,
> PATS GOT SHUT THE FHAK OUT!!!!! hahahahahahahaha
> INDY.....lol
> how come nobody mentions tha pats.......where you at NJkills.
> hester is tha shizzznat,grossman looks better (for now)
> and where was the bears D on monday?
> oh did i ask about the pats getting shut out?


i havent commented on it because the dolphins flat out cheated. the bought tapes that had the cadences on it. its just a disgrace to the game that a team would do that, and that the NFL would allow it with no punishment.








[/quote]

I think its fine. If you're gonna complain about tapes, what about all the film of previous games played? What about the information/pictures from computers that are printed out and shown to the QB to see the defense and how they set up. Its called being prepared and "surveliance". You gotta realize if the NFL would stop the tapes the dolphins got, they'd have to stop all film, pictures, books, ipod pods or whatever, everything. They just gotta change signs, bengals had signs between carson & chad and other teams picked up on it, so they changed and look at the numbers they are producing, way better than 67 yds passing.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah to blame the tapes is pretty rediculous... if you noticed its not even being talked about anymore--- no talk= no story= the pats got their asses handed to them!!


----------



## the REASON

its completely different to know the plays and schemes from knowing the cadences. if it happened to either one of your teams you would thinks its just as unfair, hell if the patriots did it to the dolphins i would still think it was shitty. i knew the responses i would get by posting that which is why i refrained from it until i was called out...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN TO TANK JOHNSON!!!? b_ack please chime in as i realize the bengals are full of criminals--- we just need him for the run- next year he's gone---- with T Harris out the Bears have to have Tank on the field--- their D is becoming more and more "average"


----------



## b_ack51

KINGofKINGS said:


> WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN TO TANK JOHNSON!!!? b_ack please chime in as i realize the bengals are full of criminals--- we just need him for the run- next year he's gone---- with T Harris out the Bears have to have Tank on the field--- their D is becoming more and more "average"


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?sectio...&id=2698711


----------



## KINGofKINGS

not looking too good for the tank or the bears d for that matter--- he will be GONE next season... im just praying he will be able to play in the playoffs!


----------



## muskielover1

ya man the tank thing does suck but it sucks more that harris is out.

nj,like stated EVERY team watches tapes.the pats were stupid to not change up their signals and calls.if my bears were that stupid,i would hang my head in shame and say boy that was stupid instead of cry.


----------



## the REASON

every team does not go out and buy tapes with the cadences on it. they watch practice tapes and they watch game tapes but they dont watch tapes explaining what the audibles mean. whatever im not gonna argue my point anymore.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

dude- the nfl is doing NOTHING for your patriots regarding this matter--- what does that tell you?

muskie- maybe thats why rexie had those 10 turnover games... the "cadences"... lol


----------



## the REASON

dude i dont care. im not gonna cry over it. or debate it any further. the bears are having *a* good season, so quit acting like they have been good over the past decade.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and just how would i be acting like they have been good over the past decade???? when you watch a team through 15+ losing seasons and they start to turn the corner it gets a little exciting.... sorry!


----------



## muskielover1

muskie- maybe thats why rexie had those 10 turnover games... the "cadences"... lol
[/quote]

now im sure of it


----------



## Fargo

How about those Bills. 5-11 last year and now playing a hell of a lot better. Browns, Lions, and Raiders lose again.


----------



## Guest

Go Bills!


----------



## b_ack51

Can't wait to watch the Bengals play tonight. Hoping Carson, Chad, and Rudi all have a big night.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

its gonna be a good one b_ack! good luck to your team, im stoked right now, but at the same time a bit bummed that the bears dont play a meaningful game for 4 weeks!...


----------



## Fargo

Hate to say it, but Cincinnati's due for a loss, and they're on the road. I'm goin 35-24 Colts. Now if Cincinnati's defense is as improved now as some are saying, then my prediction will be a joke.


----------



## hitler

How bout them Skins... If it wasnt for injuries and a sorry ass quarterback(brunell) we would be in the playoffs. As long as the cowboys dont win the superbowl I will be happy.


----------



## b_ack51

Not a good game at all, Bengals offense was not on. And why the f*ck did they call timeout on that first quarter catch, I know Chad got the wind knocked out of him but run off the field, have someone else jump on and run a quick play. Instead let the Colts challenge the catch and boom its overturned.


----------



## Jewelz

I disagree, I thought it was a great game !

Not to mention, Harrison and Wayne are my fantasy team starting WRs... W00T !!!!


----------



## b_ack51

Jewelz said:


> I disagree, I thought it was a great game !
> 
> Not to mention, Harrison and Wayne are my fantasy team starting WRs... W00T !!!!


Manning is my starting QB.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

did everyone hear.... The TANK is gonna get another chance!!! i like this move, theyre gonna suspend him for the game with the lions on sunday and let him play in the last game of the year against the pack--- good move- they need all the help they can on d--- this situation is bound to be a distraction either way so they might ass well get his ass on the field--- if nothin else dump him after the run, whenever that may be...


----------



## SERRAPYGO

I'm guessing wether or not the Bears will play their starters for any significant amount of time against the Packers will be determined by how well the Bears do against the Lions. The Packers need this game, the Bears don't. But, the Bears, the Bears coaches, and their fans drool over the prospect of beating Green Bay. So, what will it be? Play to beat the Packers?, or play it safe to advance in the playoffs? 
Either way it shouldn't be too tough. The Pack's D has been great, but the offense has been horrible.


----------



## acestro

Saints.










Giants.... wow, what a mess.


----------



## the REASON

PATS CLINCHED AFC EAST!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Serrapygo said:


> I'm guessing wether or not the Bears will play their starters for any significant amount of time against the Packers will be determined by how well the Bears do against the Lions. The Packers need this game, the Bears don't. But, the Bears, the Bears coaches, and their fans drool over the prospect of beating Green Bay. So, what will it be? Play to beat the Packers?, or play it safe to advance in the playoffs?
> Either way it shouldn't be too tough. The Pack's D has been great, but the offense has been horrible.


the starters will play the first half im thiniking, but with that being said your talking about seeing benson/griese as the 2nd string... that team will still beat the first string packers--- AND NBC just decided to bump this game to their flex sunday night affair--- dont know why? so basically this game will have no meaning at all because the giants and/or the rams will win their game-


----------



## hrdbyte

The Bears should be smart enough not to risk injuries to any of there first string players it's not worth it....
The Packers need this game so they will play the last game very physical and aggressive because they need to win....


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> I'm guessing wether or not the Bears will play their starters for any significant amount of time against the Packers will be determined by how well the Bears do against the Lions. The Packers need this game, the Bears don't. But, the Bears, the Bears coaches, and their fans drool over the prospect of beating Green Bay. So, what will it be? Play to beat the Packers?, or play it safe to advance in the playoffs?
> Either way it shouldn't be too tough. The Pack's D has been great, but the offense has been horrible.


the starters will play the first half im thiniking, but with that being said your talking about seeing benson/griese as the 2nd string... that team will still beat the first string packers--- AND NBC just decided to bump this game to their flex sunday night affair--- dont know why? so basically this game will have no meaning at all because the giants and/or the rams will win their game-
[/quote]
I don't know why either. Don't be too confident though, afterall the Bears FIRST STRING lost to Miami at home. Plus, the Packers have a whole team looking to prove themselves and play for their jobs next year. Favre has gone 2 games in a row without a TD pass and I don't see it going 3. Plus, Favre eats up the cover2 when given enough time. Honestly, I don't know what to expect, but the new game time has really farked up my New Years plans!


----------



## muskielover1

ya and who has the packers FIRST STRING lost to?and the bears lost one other CLOSE game than that.last year they sat the first string out the whole game and had too much time off IMO and skrewed them up a bit.i think they need to play at least the first half because theyre gonna have some time off.

i read this and saw that your from milwaukee lol go figure

no disrespect or anything just funny.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> ya and who has the packers FIRST STRING lost to?


Half the teams on their schedule. But, we were supposed to lose more than that according to ...EVERYONE. 
You really think I'm implying the Packers are better than the Bears?







We all new they were going nowhere this season, but they got a little further than expected. Let's see if the Bears can actually get past the divisional playoffs this time. Then you can talk a little shyte!











> i read this and saw that your from milwaukee lol go figure
> 
> no disrespect or anything just funny.


What do you think, I'm a Packers fan living in Chicago?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lets just see if the Peckers can score a point against the bears this time around--- as we all know what happened to them the last time they played the bears FIRST STRING

it sucks to think how good this team could be if brown and harris were healthy! i know/understand that injuries are a part of football, but if they were out there id have my trip planned for miami already-


----------



## muskielover1

just pissin with ya serra.ya know,it wouldnt be football if fans couldnt piss w/ eatch other.

my prediction:bears over superchargers 103-10 in superbowl


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> lets just see if the Peckers can score a point against the bears this time around--- as we all know what happened to them the last time they played the bears FIRST STRING
> 
> it sucks to think how good this team could be if brown and harris were healthy! i know/understand that injuries are a part of football, but if they were out there id have my trip planned for miami already-


The Packers should be able to score some points this time. Afterall, the Cardinals did (a losing team), the Dolphins did (a losing team...that the Packers beat in Miami and the bears couldn't beat at home..huh!!) Didn't the Lions shake up the Bears a bit? 
This team is not a legit Superbowl contender yet, boys! But, given the low talent pool in the NFC right now, sadly, the little bears have a real shot at getting there. Winning it though?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Okay...I'm watching the Packers/Bears game right now, Grossy just threw another pick, is this the offense the Bears plan on taking to the Superbowl? If we had Koren Robinson and Greg Jennings right now, this would be a blowout. 
If the Bears were smart, they'd be giving Cedric Benson the ball more often. That boy can run!


----------



## the REASON

hey you guys were right the packers arent going to beat the bears second string...


----------



## Fargo

Grand Spoilers: Steelers and 49ers :rasp:


----------



## Guest

So who is everyone going for?

Im goin for New Orleans and San Deigo


----------



## SERRAPYGO

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hey you guys were right the packers arent going to beat the bears second string...:rasp:


Yeah, the first.











> So who is everyone going for?
> 
> Im goin for New Orleans and San Deigo


The Beagles are looking pretty impressive. Man, the NFC is tough to figure!! The Bears have an edge with homefield throughout, but they really need to pull their sh&t together. Greise didn't look all that great either.
Colts or Chargers in the AFC with, or the Patriots pulling a possible upset, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## acestro

The NFC is tough to figure out. But I think the Saints are the most consistent. Not that that means anything.









I would lose it if the Saints went to the superbowl!!!

Looks like we're well represented in the NFC.. KoK for Chicago, ESPMike for Philly, me for New Orleans.... who's got Seattle and Dallas? What was the other team to make it..... I fergot :laugh:


----------



## Guest

acestro said:


> The NFC is tough to figure out. But I think the Saints are the most consistent. Not that that means anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would lose it if the Saints went to the superbowl!!!
> 
> Looks like we're well represented in the NFC.. KoK for Chicago, ESPMike for Philly, me for New Orleans.... who's got Seattle and Dallas? What was the other team to make it..... I fergot :laugh:


I think it was the Giants.

Who do we have for the AFC? Ive been a Bills and Chargers fan since I started watching football (Flutie was my boy) so I shotgun the Chargers.


----------



## b_ack51

acestro said:


> The NFC is tough to figure out. But I think the Saints are the most consistent. Not that that means anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would lose it if the Saints went to the superbowl!!!
> 
> Looks like we're well represented in the NFC.. KoK for Chicago, ESPMike for Philly, me for New Orleans.... who's got Seattle and Dallas? What was the other team to make it..... I fergot :laugh:


I'm not sold on the Saints due to their defense. Any team that has big play offense takes them out. Point out Bengals would beat the Saints. All any team needs is a QB who can throw the deep pass and its over with the Saints.


----------



## muskielover1

hey,what about me repin the bears with kok bungjole









after the bears game i said id never post in this threas again....tee hee.
*dagum pack*


----------



## mr_b401

Pats to the big dance once again


----------



## ripped2shreds

I predict Indy New Orleans Superbowl. I do think that the Giants will beat the Eagles in the first round because of some kind of win it for Tiki speach or something. The Bears imo are in trouble with a weak offense. San Diego will probably make a nice run but somehow I think that the terrible Colts D will step it up and stop LT (a tough task).


----------



## SERRAPYGO

mr_b401 said:


> Pats to the big dance once again :nod:


It sure wouldn't surprise me. Well rounded,well coached team. the Pats go silently on....



> skielover1 Posted Yesterday, 04:50 PM
> hey,what about me repin the bears with kok bungjole
> 
> after the bears game i said id never post in this threas again....tee hee.
> *dagum pack*


The Bears fan that you are, I give you credit just for posting!







Funny how KingofKings pulls a disaapearing act whenever the Bears lose, badly.







Support your freakin' team man! The Packers are sitting on the couch watching while the Bears move on! 
The Bears picked one helluva time to have a QB controversy though.







If I was a Bears fan, I'd say, start with Grossman, but as soon as he shows signs of retardation...put Greisie in. And run the hell out of Benson!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

serrapigo- Im not "disappearing".... theres just NOTHING for me to say right now- my team just played one of their worst games of the season and now they have to wait another 2 weeks before they can redeem themselves, but in NO WAY am I a sore loser- I just have nothing to talk about right now- I didnt watch much of the game last sunday with new years and all and im glad i didnt watse my time watching it! but really the story of the bears has been the same for the last couple months--- inconsistent qb play and a struggling d--- with that being said the road still has to go through Chicago and I believe Rex will be fine and the D will be as healthy as they have been in some time(minus TH and brownie)--- they will be ready, I will be ready..... sucks having to wait-


----------



## muskielover1

im ready too! *chest bumps KoK*


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Chest bumps all around muskielover!!!!

Who are you hoping to see at soldier come next weekend? Between Dallas, Seattle, and the GMen I would probably hope the Giants upset the Eagles..... But it really doesnt matter- all three of those teams can play at a very high level and all three can also play really bad! All I can say is its gonna be a looooooong week of anticipation for me come monday-


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> serrapigo- Im not "disappearing".... theres just NOTHING for me to say right now- my team just played one of their worst games of the season and now they have to wait another 2 weeks before they can redeem themselves, but in NO WAY am I a sore loser- I just have nothing to talk about right now- I didnt watch much of the game last sunday with new years and all and im glad i didnt watse my time watching it! but really the story of the bears has been the same for the last couple months--- inconsistent qb play and a struggling d--- with that being said the road still has to go through Chicago and I believe Rex will be fine and the D will be as healthy as they have been in some time(minus TH and brownie)--- they will be ready, I will be ready..... sucks having to wait-


QueenofKings, I'm just bustin' your balls a bit, it's all part of the rivalry.







Relaxe baby!







I even complimented duh Bears a little. But do you give the Packers any credit for playing tough and fired up? NOOOO. Typical Bears fan.



> I believe Rex will be fine


I think these words, wich keep getting spoken all over bearland, will lead to their demise.


----------



## b_ack51

Manning is having his usual playoff game.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

b_ack51 said:


> Manning is having his usual playoff game.


Got that deer in head lights look again. But they win!


----------



## bigdaddy998us

Whats up with all these Steelers fans? Get this straight, They are not in the playoffs, right? So, you do not belong here untill next season. They lose everything when they lost the Bus.. k? now they are a pittiful excuse for a football team.. get it straight.. GO RAVENS!!!


----------



## mr_b401

Serrapygo said:


> Manning is having his usual playoff game.


Got that deer in head lights look again. But they win!
[/quote]

I hope they do...lookin tough right now tho...they're my upset pick to win.


----------



## the REASON

how bout them PATRIOTS?!


----------



## Fargo

Next Week: Baltimore 24 Indy 14
Philly 31 NO 20
San Diego 27 NE 17
Chicago 20 Seattle 10

I was tempted to pick Seattle on the upset, since Grossman is, to put it politely, inconsistent, but I'll give the NFC's best defense the benefit of the doubt. Baltimore's *KILLER* defense







should take care of Indy. Indy's receivers will pay every time they catch a ball. New England is due for a let down, and Garcia is an ex-Cleveland player, so he's probably destined for the Super Bowl,


----------



## muskielover1

that dallas sea game was awesome.lol @ tony ****.
i was hoping that ny would upset too but phili is pretty hot right now.
wtf happened to kc's offense?
i think baltimore will handle ind but not too sure.

and as for the beloved pats....this weekend will be your last of the season...thanks for playing.


----------



## mr_b401

NJKILLSYOU said:


> how bout them PATRIOTS?!


Yes indeed. I don't expect the d to shutdown LT. You just can't do that. Not the way he's been running at least. But they will slow him down & contain him to a certain extent. Which in turn, will be good enough for an "upset", if you will. The patriots have been dominant in post season games. The stats don't lie. "Mr. Cutoff sleeve hoody man" & Brady leading the "bunch"....

Like I said, the Pats to the big dance, once again.


----------



## Caribe310

Did anyone see when Jeremy Shockey lost his helmet and he was still battling for the first down?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Caribe310 said:


> Did anyone see when Jeremy Shockey lost his helmet and he was still battling for the first down?


As he should! I'm coming to the conclusion that Eli will never even come close to being Payton.

Patriots/Chargers, is going to be the best game this weekend. My head hurts just trying to think how this game will go.

Saints over Eagles

Balt over Indy

and DUH Bears should put their shyte together enough to squeak out a win over Seattle.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i think the bears are gonnas give seattle the ol pounding they were giving to teams early in the year!.... chi 34 sea 13---- and the TANK pleads not guilty!!! haha good move tank, next court appearence isnt until feb 16- roughly two weeks after the super bowl...


----------



## RAZ31

The bears will win!!! No Question!


----------



## ripped2shreds

-Bears over Seattle as the defense dominates (only teams able to run to the outside have been able to damage the bears D and Alexander has shown that he cannot this season). 
-San Diego over New England (marty needs this win badly)
-New Orleans over Philadelphia (New Orleans has the best offense in football)
-Indy over baltimore ( Jamal Lewis isnt gonna b able to run even against this sh*t defense)


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> -Bears over Seattle as the defense dominates (only teams able to run to the outside have been able to damage the bears D and Alexander has shown that he cannot this season).


How about the big gaping holes duh Bears passing defense leaves open? I seem to recall that happening all season long against...duh Bears. Bears D is good, but not good enough to compensate for the boneheaded plays their bumbling offense doles out on a regular basis.

The Seahawks suck! The Bears will beat them, and may even get to the Superbowl. But, duh Bears will lose soundly to any of the AFC contenders.


----------



## ripped2shreds

Serrapygo said:


> -Bears over Seattle as the defense dominates (only teams able to run to the outside have been able to damage the bears D and Alexander has shown that he cannot this season).
> 
> 
> 
> How about the big gaping holes duh Bears passing defense leaves open? I seem to recall that happening all season long against...duh Bears. Bears D is good, but not good enough to compensate for the boneheaded plays their bumbling offense doles out on a regular basis.
> 
> The Seahawks suck! The Bears will beat them, and may even get to the Superbowl. But, duh Bears will lose soundly to any of the AFC contenders.
Click to expand...

Definitely a valid point. However, I expect the Bears to step it up in the playoffs. For the first half of the season they allowed few passing yrds against. They r a really difficult team to predict. One game they look unbelievable and the nexts they lost to the Dolphins badly at home... The question is which Rex Grossman will show up. The one that consistantly finds Berrain or the one that throws 5 pics.


----------



## muskielover1

sd over ind
ne over nyj
philly over n.o.
chi over sea

sd over ne
chi over philly

chi over sd(as a dedicated fan i must pick the bears)


----------



## SERRAPYGO

muskielover1 said:


> sd over ind
> ne over nyj
> philly over n.o.
> chi over sea
> 
> sd over ne
> chi over philly
> 
> chi over sd(as a dedicated fan i must pick the bears)


That's alot of gun jumping there.

I think the Patriots beat the Jets already. Good call....I guess.


----------



## muskielover1

oooops.i messed up royally.i guess dont read the sports section and post on the internet.


----------



## ripped2shreds

2 for 2 so far now its up to the bears and the chargers to win today for a 4-0 week







. in the office pool that's gotta b good.


----------



## hitler

the chicago game is close... its looks like the saints game of last night.


----------



## muskielover1

ooooooooooooyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa baybee!!!!

i need to lay down for awhile


----------



## hitler

chicago pulled that one out barely.... shaky ass win.. N.O will go to the super bowl


----------



## b_ack51

Closer game than I though with Chicago and Seattle. Rex wasn't too bad. That INT wasn't his fault but that fumble was.


----------



## acestro

hitler said:


> chicago pulled that one out barely.... shaky ass win.. N.O will go to the super bowl


That would be so huge... but I'm not sure. It seems that Deuce could destroy the run defense of the Bears, but Rex is good with the 'big play' and the big play has hurt the Saints this year. Tough call but I do think that the best two teams in the NFC remain (and that the superbowl wont be a blowout).


----------



## Boobah

wow that was intense go bears...too bad NO won't be playing at home


----------



## the REASON

*F*UCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









*PATRIOTS!*​


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

PATS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hitler

I knew marty would choke again... a rookie quarterback got showed up by the best there is


----------



## the REASON

it was a sloppy game but a win is a fuckin win!


----------



## Jewelz

Alright, a championship game at the RCA Dome !! Finally !!

GO COLTS


----------



## the REASON

colts are goin down.


----------



## mr_b401

All I can say right now is....yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## hitler

did you see tomlinson practicly run off the field crying!!! haha I was hoping that the colts and pats would play against eachother again... that is going to be an awesome game


----------



## ripped2shreds

Why did i pick against New England?







. I had a bad feeling when they tied the game up in the 4th. Even without Adam as kicker the patriots are still an all around clutch team. As for the chargers... they need wideouts. Antonio Gates is great but he cant be thrown to every down that they dont run it with LT. I bet they wish they didnt let Caldwell go now...


----------



## acestro

Boobah said:


> wow that was intense go bears...too bad NO won't be playing at home


I know, it would have been great for the city to have another game.

But folks still seem to be quite happy here.









I hope Joe Horn is healthy for next week...

These games this weekend were nuts! Very close games!


----------



## hitler

acestro said:


> wow that was intense go bears...too bad NO won't be playing at home


I know, it would have been great for the city to have another game.

But folks still seem to be quite happy here.:laugh:

I hope Joe Horn is healthy for next week...

These games this weekend were nuts! Very close games!
[/quote]

i know.. I havent seen this many good games in a looong time. i cant wait for next week... I am sad that football season is almost over. anyways im going for the colts and the saints for the superbowl...


----------



## Fargo

Marty-ball strikes again. The Patriots are damn lucky, though, that there was a fumble on that last interception.. I'm still trying to figure out if the Pats really won or if the Marty curse did the job for them. The Patriots win for the same reason the Steelers won last year, and the Patriots won the year before: They're ruthless fuckers, and Marty is too nice a guy.


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> Marty-ball strikes again. The Patriots are damn lucky, though, that there was a fumble on that last interception.. I'm still trying to figure out if the Pats really won or if the Marty curse did the job for them. The Patriots win for the same reason the Steelers won last year, and the Patriots won the year before: They're ruthless fuckers, and Marty is too nice a guy.


the chargers couldnt pull away from that game... they let brady stay in the game and there is no better qb to come from behind in a playoff game then brady.. that challege on the fumble in the fourth was the last straw... if they didnt challege they could have had a timout and tried to get a little closer for that field goal... ohh well chargers didnt brong their best game today.


----------



## mdmedicine

Time to make room for number 4


----------



## acestro

What amazing games. Major props to the Patriots.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

f*ck the Pats.... I hope the Colts slaughter them!!!


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> f*ck the Pats.... I hope the Colts slaughter them!!!


----------



## JCraig

Jewelz said:


> f*ck the Pats.... I hope the Colts slaughter them!!!


:nod:









[/quote]

hell ya they got lucky as f*ck. colts are going to f*cking kill them. but they are going to lose anyway i just hate the pats. GO BEARS!!!!


----------



## the REASON

yea because the colts have proved time and time again that they are clutch in the playoffs...:nod:


----------



## JCraig

thats my point exactly lol. they blow it every year but i think they will pul it off this year because they are playing a bad team.


----------



## the REASON

haha your a funny guy. if they play anything like they did against the ravens, the pats are gonna have yet another ring.


----------



## hitler

the colts are going to have to have 2-3 touchdown lead for them to secure a win.. if they make the mistake the chargers did and let the pats stay close then the colts will lose.


----------



## JCraig

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha your a funny guy. if they play anything like they did against the ravens, the pats are gonna have yet another ring.


well im gald i was able to make you laugh!!







win or lose against the colts they arnt getting "another" ring there Guyblow.


----------



## the REASON

haha well see.


----------



## Jewelz

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha your a funny guy. if they play anything like they did against the ravens, the pats are gonna have yet another ring.


And if the Pats play anything like they did against the Colts last 2 meetings in Foxboro.. well, y' know..









I am sure the Hooded Sweatshirt's got something up his sleeve though


----------



## JCraig

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha well see.


glad to see your have a sence of humor :nod: and yes we'll see.

GO BEARS!!!i hope they do play the pansy's


----------



## r1dermon

and if the colts play like they did against the BWAHAHAHA TEXANS!!!! then they can kiss yet another chance to get to the superbowl goodbye.

the patriots are a lot better than they were last year. not only that, we've got some silly surprises as far as personel goes. look at rachey caldwell, the guy has no superstar credentials, and certainly no playoff credentials, and yet, he's tearing it up. how about gaffney? how about ellis hobbs stepping up BIG time in the secondary, as well as asaunte samuel. the team is playing well balanced. and granted, they were lucky as hell to beat the chargers, but in my mind, the chargers would've kicked the sh*t out of the colts. sunday's for all the beans, but just a forewarning, i seem to remember about 5 years ago, when we were playing the greatest show on turf in the superbowl, when the afc championship game came down to pittsburgh, and all the players families were already arriving in new orleans in their hotels to watch the steelers play the rams...well, not only did we beat the quick to draw steelers, but we also took the rams sh*t talk, and shoved it right up their ass (and sparked a huge movement...seems like every team in the NFL comes out "as a team" now...god the patriots are innovators)...best to just let the teams play, and leave the sh*t-talking for after...i mean, afterall, how many rings does manning have, and how many does brady have? what's their h2h record? thats what i thought.


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> haha your a funny guy. if they play anything like they did against the ravens, the pats are gonna have yet another ring.


How did the Colts play a bad game against the Ravens? Peyton read the blitz better than any other QB against the Ravens, which had a "MURDEROUS" defense. All they had to do was get the ball to the 30 and kick a FG every time. They'll have better openings against the Patriots. Meanwhile, Indy's "Shitty" defense gave up 6 points on the road against a team that was 13-3. Having said all that, I think Indy will lose next week.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> and if the colts play like they did against the BWAHAHAHA TEXANS!!!! then they can kiss yet another chance to get to the superbowl goodbye.
> 
> the patriots are a lot better than they were last year. not only that, we've got some silly surprises as far as personel goes. look at rachey caldwell, the guy has no superstar credentials, and certainly no playoff credentials, and yet, he's tearing it up. how about gaffney? how about ellis hobbs stepping up BIG time in the secondary, as well as asaunte samuel. the team is playing well balanced. and granted, they were lucky as hell to beat the chargers, but in my mind, the chargers would've kicked the sh*t out of the colts. sunday's for all the beans, but just a forewarning, i seem to remember about 5 years ago, when we were playing the greatest show on turf in the superbowl, when the afc championship game came down to pittsburgh, and all the players families were already arriving in new orleans in their hotels to watch the steelers play the rams...well, not only did we beat the quick to draw steelers, but we also took the rams sh*t talk, and shoved it right up their ass (and sparked a huge movement...seems like every team in the NFL comes out "as a team" now...god the patriots are innovators)...best to just let the teams play, and leave the sh*t-talking for after...i mean, afterall, how many rings does manning have, and how many does brady have? what's their h2h record? thats what i thought.


That's some semi-decent smack talk, dermon. Hope your boys don't make you eat your words
















BTW, I am not even making a prediction, cause after all you are right, history is on New England's side.


----------



## mr_b401

Ok.... time for me to chime in...

NJ, let the haters talk smack. ("I hate the pats".) Why? Because they win when it matters? How can you be "lucky" beating the chargers on their own turf? Not to mention that beast of a runner...the leagues mvp. And Rivers..."the next Tom Brady" as some pathetic sports analysts have said lmao. If you're on here talking smack (about any team), at least have a legitamate point or comment. Instead of "Pats suck. I hate the pats. They got lucky", etc etc.

Anyhow, SD got beat, fair and square. LT needs to wipe his tears & go fishing. Go to ven..catch some caribe or something. He's only making himself look bad by whining...wth happened to that damn sportmanship. He played a hell of a game. And I admit, everytime he carried the ball it made me cringe. But in the end, the better team won.

On to the colts. I don't hate the colts or any other team for that matter. The colts will not "kill the pats", or blow them out lol. Its just not happening. If that colts lack of defending the run defense shows up, then I expect the Pats rbs to put on a hell of a show. I expect a lot of groundwork from them. I'm not worried about the colts pass offense as mush as I was in the reg season. I think the adjustments have already been made. Samuel doesn't lead the league in picks for nothing. Call me a fool, but this game doesn't concern me as much as SD did...Not dungy, not harrison, not wayne, not addai...or freeney, etc..or even manning....

What I'm worried about is "Mr. Automatic" kicking the winner w/ 3 sec left in the game.

Lets all hope for a good ass game. No excuses, no whining. May the better team win!


----------



## Guest

I odnt hate the Pats, I just dont like thier fans.

It doesnt help that most of them are Yankee or Red Sox fans also come baseball season...


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> I odnt hate the Pats, I just dont like thier fans.
> 
> It doesnt help that most of them are *Yankee* or Red Sox fans also come baseball season...


Ummm..yeah. A lot of Patriots fans are.... Yankee fans ?


----------



## Guest

Well I notcied a couple from Jersey :laugh: What would that make them? Maybe Mets?


----------



## Jewelz

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well I notcied a couple from Jersey :laugh: What would that make them? Maybe Mets?


Oh really ? In that case I stand corrected. It's just that usually most East coast fans are loyal to all the teams from their city... Red Sox/Pats up in Boston and Yankees/Mets/Jets/Giants in NY/NJ. Or so I thought.


----------



## r1dermon

i dislike any yankee fan who calls the pats "their team"...well, then again, i dislike any yankees fan regardless. but for real, new york is not part of new england, and they ARE the new england patriots. so please stick with the jets, the bills, or the giants.


----------



## the REASON

im from jersey, and a pats fan. eat a dick.


----------



## r1dermon

hhaha...ok dirty jersey...just because none of your teams are competitive, doesnt mean you have to jump on our bandwagon...hey...go sabres!!


----------



## JCraig

all this talk about the pats, the colts blah blah blah. in the end none of these teams will have the ring. sooo......... SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the REASON

haha ive been a pats fan since i was like 8.


----------



## r1dermon

J.C. said:


> all this talk about the pats, the colts blah blah blah. in the end none of these teams will have the ring. sooo......... SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you talking about the bears? who already lost once to the pats this season?


----------



## JCraig

keep looking in the past and you will see no future my friend!!!!!! and the bear played a bad game that day but hey grossman is a hit and miss qb lol we will see but who the hell care what happened 2 months ago.


----------



## ripped2shreds

I live in New England but dont like the Patriots. For those that dont know the Patriots were supposed to move to CT like 10 years ago and people in CT got all excited just to b shot down by the Patriots (although CT did delay the project two additional years). honestly tho, even if Patriots were in CT i dont think id like them. Everyone else around here loves the patriots because technicaly they are "our team." Anyways,

-Colts over NE (vinatieri puts the smackdown on his former team in a clutch kick).

-New Orleans over Chicago (Grossman sucks and costs the Bears their Superbowl hopes and Chicago's D cant stop Brees to Colston/Horn/Bush.)


----------



## SERRAPYGO

J.C. said:


> all this talk about the pats, the colts blah blah blah. in the end none of these teams will have the ring. sooo......... SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You mean this Sunday the Bears will suddenly become dominant on defense and Rexy will be a world beater again?







I can't wait to witness that miracle.









The truth, the Bears started out strong but are now riding this thing out on a wing and a prayer. I do however, think the Bears will beat the Saints. But, after that seeya!







wether it's the Colts or the Patriots, they are both waaaay too much for the haphazard, bumbling, pseudo three stooges Bears to handle. I'm looking forward to the chuckle.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

serra- your anti bears, "I Love my shitty packers" posts are rediculous.... you rip the bears but yet you have them picked to go to the super bowl??? makes sense....


----------



## r1dermon

KoK, second seed in the NFC was 10-6...the entire NFC sucks, and thats just a reminder. NFC will lose this year, again.


----------



## Jewelz

From Jim Rome show today...

Dennis Green to get a fishing show on TV..

"The marlin was who I thought it was !!! And I let him off the hook!!"


----------



## KINGofKINGS

r1dermon said:


> KoK, second seed in the NFC was 10-6...the entire NFC sucks, and thats just a reminder. NFC will lose this year, again.


throw the toughness of schedule out the window dude.... this aint the bcs, this is the nfl... "any given sunday", any team can beat any team--- i dont care how bad the nfc is, getting to the super bowl is NOT easy....... and stop with your bullshit afc rules crap---- its gonna come down to one game dude.....


----------



## r1dermon

its just not gonna happen dude. if any given sunday was true, then teams wouldnt be consistantly bad year in and year out. some teams are just better. period.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

any given sunday is true dude.... shitty teams can win....on....ANY GIVEN SUNDAY.... --- but there not gonna win every sunday--- thats why their "shitty" and thats why they stay shitty........ besides that neither chi or no are shitty

got that shitty?


----------



## JCraig

we can talk about this untill we are blue in the face about it. the bottem line is SUPER BOWL!!!!!!! the greatest most hyped up and exciting championship game in all of profesional sports. i say go bears you say whatever we all watch and some haved played the game for the love of it. the teams that are where they are now deserve to be, and the team that will be in the super bowl deserve to be there. what happened in the past is just stuff to talk about to give hype which is the point!! but say what you will the NFC will be the champs this year and the team will be the bears i can feel it lol. and if not ill still be proud of them.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> serra- your anti bears, "I Love my shitty packers" posts are rediculous.... you rip the bears but yet you have them picked to go to the super bowl??? makes sense....


Of course I'm anti-Bears. I'm a Packers fan, what do you expect? But, I'm also realistic. Did I ever claim the Packers were going to the Superbowl this season? NOOOO... Did you love and support your Bears when they were "shitty"? Probably. 
And yeah, I think the Bears will beat the Saints and go to the Superbowl, I even put money on it. I think the Bears are the top talent in the NFC....but the NFC sucks!!!!
The Bears don't have the talent to go head to head and be competitive with either the Colts or the Patriots and that's a fact! Peyton Manning will have a field day with that hole laden cover2 defense! Or, try running the ball against NE's underrated defense, the Chargers couldn't even do it with LT (granted they didn't give LT the ball enough IMO)
It's my opinion, that Rexy's lost confidence is costing your team big time! His game against Seattle was much better but, he still looked scared...scared to make a mistake! The Bears D is going to have to shine big time and take up the slack for them to go the rest of the way, and those odds look bleak.

Does that make sense?


----------



## r1dermon

amen i say to you amen...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

LT couldnt run the ball against the patriots? he had like 120 some yards rushing and 60 some odd yards recieving? those arent bad numbers.... and if you guys are soooo positive that the afc is gonna win in a landslide then why the hell are they even gonna play the game? imo the 2 best teams in the afc are sitting at home(SD, Balt)...
Indianapolis is beatable, ask the houston texans-


----------



## hitler

so is chicago... just ask the miami.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah no sh*t! and thank you for re-interating my point-


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> LT couldnt run the ball against the patriots? he had like 120 some yards rushing and 60 some odd yards recieving? those arent bad numbers.... and if you guys are soooo positive that the afc is gonna win in a landslide then why the hell are they even gonna play the game? imo the 2 best teams in the afc are sitting at home(SD, Balt)...
> Indianapolis is beatable, ask the houston texans-


LT had that many yards? I didn't realize. Merely average for LT though. Boneheaded mistakes by his team around him cancelled that out.



> and if you guys are soooo positive that the afc is gonna win in a landslide then why the hell are they even gonna play the game?


What the hell does this mean? Should the NFC forfeit because we think the AFC will win?











> imo the 2 best teams in the afc are sitting at home(SD, Balt)...


Yeah, the best teams are always the first to bow out.











> ndianapolis is beatable, ask the houston texans-


So are the Bears. Ask the Dolphins, Patriots, AND PACKERS!!!









If you wanna crown em', then crown their asses!!!!


----------



## acestro

um... go Saints.

You guys are cracking me up with all this 'smack' talk. I remember the Raiders destroying the Redskins a long time ago when the NFC was dominant. I also remember the Pistons embarrassing the Lakers when the Western Conference was dominant (and taking the Spurs to 7 games). All this talk is soooo silly. I just look forward to every last game this year. You guys have no idea how crazy this city is over the Saints right now.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

acestro said:


> um... go Saints.
> 
> You guys are cracking me up with all this 'smack' talk. I remember the Raiders destroying the Redskins a long time ago when the NFC was dominant. I also remember the Pistons embarrassing the Lakers when the Western Conference was dominant (and taking the Spurs to 7 games). All this talk is soooo silly. I just look forward to every last game this year. You guys have no idea how crazy this city is over the Saints right now.


"Smack talk" is all part of competition and the game! American as apple pie and Cheverolet! How fun would it be if KOK and I agreed, and wished each other's team "good luck"?

I have a pretty good idea of how "crazy" N.O. is over the Saints...why shouldn't they be? Good luck! I sure won't be heartbroken if I'm wrong and the Saints beat the Bears.


----------



## hitler

one more day til we see who shows up for the game... if I was a chicago fan I would be sweating my qb rite now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

you afc nut jobs make it out like NE has been the top dog forever....ACTUALLY I remember them being the underdog against a superior rams team when they won their first super bowl... and now its someone elses turn to surprise a few people and make a run over the next few years-


----------



## r1dermon

forever? its 2007, and free agency...what other team has been more dominant since 2000, which was 7 years ago?

BTW, ace, go saints. i really hope they make it, and if the colts take the pats, i'll definately be rooting for the saints...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

my point being that at one point the pats were the underdog aswell and had to defy the odds- why cant it be another teams opportunity? oh yeah, because ridermon says so......


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> you afc nut jobs make it out like NE has been the top dog forever....


Well, they've had and are having quite a run! Not only stringing together Superbowl victories but stringing along winning seasons. Given the "fickleness" of the league, how one team can go from rags to riches in 2 seasons, the Patriots are doing great.



> and now its someone elses turn to surprise a few people and make a run over the next few years-


If only the league went in cycles.....it would surely be the Cardinals turn, or Lions, or Browns or Bengals..blah blah...

IMO, the Bears are going to have to do some serious pounding on the ground, utilize Cedric Benson...that guy is a star in the making!! Rex better get his confidence back QUICK! And that D-line better put the pressure on without having to rely on blitzing. Bears should have the edge with the Saints being out of their cushy, warm little dome.

God, I have no idea how the Colts/Pats game will go. Manning might have to win with sheer will.


----------



## ReBoot

Okay, today is the day, but I'm going to tell you how its going to go.







First off, the colts will only win if Peyton has a big game. They cannot kick 5 field goals again. A basic rule about the playoffs is you can have one ugly win in the playoffs, after that, you better bring your A game. Mostly because if you let the game stay close, we all saw what New England did to the chargers by keeping it close all game. So, as my pick I am going with the colts, basing my pick on the idea that Peyton will not suck it up and he will step up finally and prove he CAN make it to the superbowl.

Bear vs Saints, I think this is a no brainer. Mike Dikta has been saying it all season, and it will prove to be true today, you CANNOT compare this bears team to the 1986 Bears, you just cant. First of all, the elements will not play any role in this game. Sean Peyton has brought the Saints together as a team, that Saints team is united, and will prove that being a strong united team can make them overcome any opponent. Especially playing with Rex Grossman who is so unpredictable week to week, you have to ask yourself will he have another meltdown this week. Compared to Drew Brees who going into week 13 had more passing yards than Dan Marino, however, fell short in his last 4 games and was not able to pass the passing yard record set by Marino.


----------



## Guest

Alright

36-33 Pats

21-16 Saints


----------



## muskielover1

i wish mom and dad would stop fighting*snif*
this is all my fault*cry*


----------



## sid_the_kid87

GO SAINTS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muskielover1

ya go home..lol

bears to tha bowl baby!!!!!!!


----------



## hitler

the bears came to play today... saints beat themselves today with turnovers


----------



## the REASON

the saints were marching... then they died.


----------



## b_ack51

DannyBoy17 said:


> Alright
> 
> 36-33 Pats
> 
> 21-16 Saints


Maybe you should go back and watch Canadian Football.









Da Bears! Right now 32-14


----------



## JCraig

hitler said:


> the bears came to play today... saints beat themselves today with turnovers


haha to all bitches!!! say what you will DA BEARS KICKED THIER ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the bears beat them in turnovers they earned everyone of them.







to all the people that think the bears arnt going to be the champs


----------



## muskielover1

ya now im waitin for someone to say...ya but they cant beat anyone from the afc bla bla bla.....

cmon lets hear your famous last words suckas


----------



## the REASON

why do they let people ruin our national anthem like that? seriously?


----------



## Guest

b_ack51 said:


> Alright
> 
> 36-33 Pats
> 
> 21-16 Saints


Maybe you should go back and watch Canadian Football.









Da Bears! Right now 32-14
[/quote]


----------



## muskielover1

oh btw

crown their asses


----------



## acestro

Congrats Bears. Thanks to the Saints for an exciting season.

Turnovers and an excellent pass rush, the Bears are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## hitler

if the pats win today then they will demolish the bears... I will say it... the bears are the most boring team in football to watch...


----------



## MONGO 

f*ck NEW ENGLAND!

and the Saints =


----------



## r1dermon

how gay, to get dicked like that on a shitty ass roughing the passer call...seriously, i wonder how much vegas paid that f*cking ref.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> how gay, to get dicked like that on a shitty ass roughing the passer call...seriously, i wonder how much vegas paid that f*cking ref.


whatever dude, we would've scored anyway.. I didn't cry when one of your corners held Marcus Pollard on 4th down in '04 title game.


----------



## r1dermon

yeah, you probably did, but whatever, the best team won...best scenario for me, peyton gets injured in a car accident as he celebrates his victory...backup comes in for the SB, and tears it up, colts win 48-46 on a vinatieri field goal as time expires.


----------



## Fargo

It's hard to believe that Billacheck once got fired by the Browns. That game could have gone either way. Brady converts on the 3rd down before the 2 minute warning and the game is over. That probably was the Super Bowl right there.


----------



## Boobah

r1dermon said:


> why do they let people ruin our national anthem like that? seriously?


 yeah that was just horrible...whole bar was cracking up


----------



## KINGofKINGS

hitler said:


> the bears came to play today... saints beat themselves today with turnovers


the saints beat themselves? yeah, its not like any of their 4 turnovers were forced by the bears d... you make it sound like the saints were just running along freely dropping balls? dont think so--- saints basically got their asses handed to them! no story book season for new orleans!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

hitler said:


> if the pats win today then they will demolish the bears... I will say it... the bears are the most boring team in football to watch...


how are the bears boring to watch??? since when is winning boring? i dont get it and oh yeah.... ill say it.... the patriots LOST! team "clutch" gives up the biggest comeback in playoff history--- way to go champs!

on the pass interference call... isnt there a rule in pass coverage that states the defender cannot have his back completely turned to the reciever while still trying to make a play on the ball?

also... who are you guys talking about in the indy game that f-d up the national anthem? didnt catch that...


----------



## the REASON

a couple messed up calls, but thats no excuse. we should have stopped them, and we didnt.

congrats to Indy & Chicago.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

the pass interference wasnt a messed up call pats fans... you cant turn your back and face guard a reciever without knowing where the ball is.... stop making excuses...


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> if the pats win today then they will demolish the bears... I will say it... the bears are the most boring team in football to watch...:laugh:


how are the bears boring to watch??? since when is winning boring? i dont get it and oh yeah.... ill say it.... the patriots LOST! team "clutch" gives up the biggest comeback in playoff history--- way to go champs!

on the pass interference call... isnt there a rule in pass coverage that states the defender cannot have his back completely turned to the reciever while still trying to make a play on the ball?

also... who are you guys talking about in the indy game that f-d up the national anthem? didnt catch that...
[/quote]

imo I do think the bears are boring to watch... last two weeks i watched them I couldnt get into the game to watch em... defensive football teams are boring.. the bears have a great defence and a average offense... to me I hope that the colts can move the ball on gameday so the superbowl is fun to watch.


----------



## the REASON

KINGofKINGS said:


> the pass interference wasnt a messed up call pats fans... you cant turn your back and face guard a reciever without knowing where the ball is.... stop making excuses...


thats not the call im talking about. i know that was pass interference. the call i was talking about when the colts did the exact same thing and nothing was called, and the roughing the passer penalty. no excuses the better team won. congrats to them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

hitler said:


> if the pats win today then they will demolish the bears... I will say it... the bears are the most boring team in football to watch...:laugh:


how are the bears boring to watch??? since when is winning boring? i dont get it and oh yeah.... ill say it.... the patriots LOST! team "clutch" gives up the biggest comeback in playoff history--- way to go champs!

on the pass interference call... isnt there a rule in pass coverage that states the defender cannot have his back completely turned to the reciever while still trying to make a play on the ball?

also... who are you guys talking about in the indy game that f-d up the national anthem? didnt catch that...
[/quote]

imo I do think the bears are boring to watch... last two weeks i watched them I couldnt get into the game to watch em... defensive football teams are boring.. the bears have a great defence and a average offense... to me I hope that the colts can move the ball on gameday so the superbowl is fun to watch.
[/quote]

not me dude--- sure offense and points are fun to watch but id rather watch that D from chi run around and crackin skulls!..........


----------



## KINGofKINGS

NJKILLSYOU said:


> the pass interference wasnt a messed up call pats fans... you cant turn your back and face guard a reciever without knowing where the ball is.... stop making excuses...


thats not the call im talking about. i know that was pass interference. the call i was talking about when the colts did the exact same thing and nothing was called, and the roughing the passer penalty. no excuses the better team won. congrats to them.
[/quote]

the roughing call was ALSO a penalty... altho it was not very brutal to say the least a defender CANNOT touch the head of the quarterback wether its a slap, hit, touch, whatever you wanna call it you have to leave the head alone...


----------



## the REASON

but it was incidental, i think that should hold some weight. im not sure the rules on this new roughing the passer crap. i think the NFL needs to go back to the old way, where roughing the passer meant roughing the passer. can we atleast agree to that? haha.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

you can think what you want but rules are rules--- i agree that they are a little excessive at times but the defender should know not to go near the head with his hands


----------



## acestro

hitler said:


> if the pats win today then they will demolish the bears... I will say it... the bears are the most boring team in football to watch...:laugh:


how are the bears boring to watch??? since when is winning boring? i dont get it and oh yeah.... ill say it.... the patriots LOST! team "clutch" gives up the biggest comeback in playoff history--- way to go champs!

on the pass interference call... isnt there a rule in pass coverage that states the defender cannot have his back completely turned to the reciever while still trying to make a play on the ball?

also... who are you guys talking about in the indy game that f-d up the national anthem? didnt catch that...
[/quote]

imo I do think the bears are boring to watch... last two weeks i watched them I couldnt get into the game to watch em... defensive football teams are boring.. the bears have a great defence and a average offense... to me I hope that the colts can move the ball on gameday so the superbowl is fun to watch.
[/quote]

I disagree, I really enjoy watching good defensive teams, which the Bears definitely are.

What bums me out is all the negative stuff I'm hearing about how Bears fans treated Saints, saying folks should have drowned in Katrina, etc. It reallly makes me sad. Especially as someone who has always loved both of these towns. I guess negative folks always stand out.


----------



## r1dermon

wow, sad to hear...bears fans sound like kok's.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

acestro said:


> if the pats win today then they will demolish the bears... I will say it... the bears are the most boring team in football to watch...:laugh:


how are the bears boring to watch??? since when is winning boring? i dont get it and oh yeah.... ill say it.... the patriots LOST! team "clutch" gives up the biggest comeback in playoff history--- way to go champs!

on the pass interference call... isnt there a rule in pass coverage that states the defender cannot have his back completely turned to the reciever while still trying to make a play on the ball?

also... who are you guys talking about in the indy game that f-d up the national anthem? didnt catch that...
[/quote]

imo I do think the bears are boring to watch... last two weeks i watched them I couldnt get into the game to watch em... defensive football teams are boring.. the bears have a great defence and a average offense... to me I hope that the colts can move the ball on gameday so the superbowl is fun to watch.
[/quote]

I disagree, I really enjoy watching good defensive teams, which the Bears definitely are.

What bums me out is all the negative stuff I'm hearing about how Bears fans treated Saints, saying folks should have drowned in Katrina, etc. It reallly makes me sad. Especially as someone who has always loved both of these towns. I guess negative folks always stand out.
[/quote]
That was just the beer talking.









That is pretty cold though if it's true.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

r1dermon said:


> wow, sad to hear...bears fans sound like kok's.


whats extremely sad are your posts in regards to the nfl... i think most will agree--


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> wow, sad to hear...bears fans sound like kok's.


whats extremely sad are your posts in regards to the nfl... i think most will agree--
[/quote]
Come on folks, it's just a game....just a game, let's not make it personal.


----------



## r1dermon

whats sad is da bears offense...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

so sad it got them to the superbowl huh? your posts keep getting better and better...


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> r1dermon Posted Today, 12:12 PM
> whats sad is da bears offense...





> so sad it got them to the superbowl huh? your posts keep getting better and better...


----------



## muskielover1

ya one of the top scoring teams in the nfl......hmmm ya the bears offense sure does suck lol.maybe some of you guys should look at some stats instead of makin sh*t up.again,boring to watch,how many 40+ point games this season?


----------



## muskielover1

oh and im sure that there were some fans sayin that crap but that dosnt speak for even a percent of bears fans or any fans for that matter.there are always some assholes to ruin it for everyone.
and the pats cant smoke anybody btw and they sure as hell didnt smoke the bears....it was a close game and sloppy as hell for both teams.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

> and the pats cant smoke anybody


They sure the hell can smoke the Packers to the tune of 35-0. And I was ringside to see it.


----------



## r1dermon

i was at the game where they "barely" beat the texans 40-7...whew, that was a nail biter.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

arent the texans a baseball team?


----------



## SERRAPYGO

KINGofKINGS said:


> arent the texans a baseball team?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

:laugh:


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Since we have basically 2 of the same thread going *The End*.

Continue superbowl talk in "Poll: BEAR VS COLT thread".


----------

